# 2019 Coffee Clay Chebe Onion Rice Tea Ayurv Acv Avj Challenge



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Ya'll - It's 2019! 

We ALL Did so Well in this Challenge in 2018 - It's time to Start a New Challenge for a New You! 

You are Receiving this "MENTION" because you participated in last year's Challenge.

Tell Us What You're Using, Share Recipes, Outcomes, Results, Failures --- Ya'll know what to do in here!

Let's make it a Great 2019!

*My Only Request Please "NO RANDOMS" If you have a comment or question, PM the member.  *

This is for Serious Challengers ONLY!
@ElevatedEnergy
@Sharpened
@Sally.
@imaginary
@victory777
@NaturallyATLPCH
@Karmi
@Aggie
@mzteaze
@Alma Petra
@spacetygrss
@GGsKin
@nothidden
@Saludable84
@Ltown
@flyygirlll2
@ShortyDooWhop
@Britt
@Cattypus1
@naturalyogini
@AgeinATL
@shawnyblazes
@SunkissedLife
@NicWhite
@charmtreese
@snoop
@Leo24Rule
@Saga
@Missjaxon
@reeseycup
@NowIAmNappy
@WaistLengthDreams
@ThatJerseyGirl
@MzOptimistic
@curly caress
@KinksAndInk
@Sarabellam


----------



## Artemis24 (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2018)

@Artemis24 
Welcome to the Challenge Sis


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 31, 2018)

Present!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm definitely in on this one.  And I'm bringing Amla, brahmi, fenugreek, and coconut milk with me


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 31, 2018)

Still gonna be doing rice water rinses weekly and clay washes or masks as needed for detoxes or when I want ultimate curl poppage for a wash n go.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m in it! fermenting tea now!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2019)

Of course I'm in.

Already made my cassia/henna bars.


----------



## weavepat (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm in! Currently fermenting this week's RW.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm in with my goodie bags of clay, henna, herbs and spices, oils, and rice water.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm so ready. I've got herbal plans for my hair lazy this year.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m here ... lurking ... again.  

I’ve never stopped using ayurveda powders since 2010. I think it’s the only reason I still have hair on my head. Lol. My staples aren’t anything exotic:

Conditioner- Henna, Brahmi and Amla mixed into cheapie condish
Moisturizing Conditioner - Hibiscus and salt mixed into cheapie condish
Cleanser- Neem and Shikakai mixed into cheapie condish

Sometimes I throw Bhringraj into a mix or moisturizing spray mix.

I wash with a regular sulfate or clarifying shampoo every 1-2 months.

I stop using the powders in braid/twist extensions or any style I can’t frequently rinse. Although I have made and used a very weak Henna/water tea spray while in extensions for 3 weeks. Can’t remember the outcome. Hmm. May try that again. 

I also don’t use them when straightening my hair. 

Ok, HHG ladies!! Back to lurkmode.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m in..

•Rice water-
•Fenugreek-
•Coconut Milk-
•Aloe Vera Leaf-Buy fresh leaf weekly skin/hair
•Henna-
•Chebe-
•Clay wash-
•Ayurvedic Mud-
•Coffee Butters/oils/Mask-

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for the tag Sis!! @IDareT'sHair 

I'mma have to sit this one out, trying to keep my routine extra basic. When I join too many challenges....I tend to do too much....just all kinda extra.  So I'm participating in one hair challenge a year. I miss chatting with you, @IDareT'sHair so I'm so happy you are in the Shea thread! Woot woot!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m in.

85 % of my products have Ayurvedic tones.  

Adding in rice rinses this year.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 1, 2019)

Okay, didn't have time to post much last night.
So, I'm just continuing what I've been doing the past year or two. 

-Henna glazes every 4 weeks or so.
-Green or black tea rinses OR DC with those ingredients (i.e. Kindred Butters DCs)
-Herbal tea rinses and masks (i.e. I love hibiscus)
-I routinely mix Amla, Brahmi, aloe vera powder, fenugreek powder, hibiscus powder, coconut milk, etc into my conditioners.
-Continue with oiling routine.


----------



## Artemis24 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm going to do my first rice water rinse today. I added fenugreek, coltsfoot and catnip. It's been sitting for 48hrs and I'm hoping the smell isn't too bad.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 1, 2019)

I would like to join. 

I revisited Ayurvedic a few months ago and wondered why I ever stopped, my hair loves it. Went home for Christmas and found a gold mine of Ayurvedic goodies from back in the day.

Vatika frosting
Shikakai hair oil 
Shampoo bars
Powders

So I'll be experimenting with these through the new year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2019)

To the 2019 Challenge: @weavepat @BeautifulRoots @MzSwift 

Glad to have you all!

@MzSwift I know you are  but we are still glad to have you.


----------



## Beachy (Jan 1, 2019)

I would like to join. I have a couple of batches of fenugreek infused oil that I am currently using. Addditionally I am looking to incorporate aloe vera back into my routine. I used it on a regular bases the first few years I was natural. I also have some bentonite clay I bought awhile ago that I need to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2019)

@Beachy 
Welcome Sis!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm in of course! Thanks for the tag @IDareT'sHair. You know you missed out AVJ in your heading .

Ya'll know I use herbal tea rinses on a regular myself. In fact, I just made some. Tonight I used black tea, raspberry leaves, hibiscus, nettle leaves, Belle Bar Green Tea mix, rose hips, and a little Rose powder. I made a lot tonight so it should last me 12-14 days if I use it daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2019)

@Aggie
I took it out because it seemed in 2018, AVJ wasn't getting much love?  

But it has now been added.


----------



## Artemis24 (Jan 1, 2019)

Artemis24 said:


> I'm going to do my first rice water rinse today. I added fenugreek, coltsfoot and catnip. It's been sitting for 48hrs and I'm hoping the smell isn't too bad.



It smelled herbal and not bad at all. I'll need to use it a few more times to see if I notice any benefits. I also did a protein treatment (komaza) today so I don't know if that's why my curls are more clumped than usual.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I took it out because it seemed in 2018, AVJ wasn't getting much love?
> 
> But it has now dded.


Okay gotcha but I still use it intermittently when I remember to, especially in my prepoos. Unfortunately i rarely update about it. Also I have products that contain it like Inahsi Aloe and Hibiscus leave in for example.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jan 2, 2019)

This all looks so intimidating so I'll just lurk until I can catch a clue.

Just thinking, last night I washed my rice three times before I cooked it and threw alla dat good rice water down the drain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

LadyPBC said:


> *threw alla dat good rice water down the drain.*


@LadyPBC 
    

Anyway, you're welcome to join us if you like?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 2, 2019)

I'd like to join!!! All I use is homemade products, so this would be perfect!

Last night I made my first clay wash, and it was straight up magical  ! I used essential oils and my hair smelled like lavendar! Love it! 
How often can you use clay washes (bentonite clay)??
I really want to try rice water, but I keep forgetting to set it LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

@ckisland 


Glad to have You!  Can't wait to read all about some of your Homemade Blends.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2019)

I used Curls and Potions-Chebe Rice Water on my edges,I have my head scarf on..Ready for bed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> *I used Curls and Potions-Chebe Rice Water on my edges,I have my head scarf on..Ready for bed..*


@Lita
This felt really good going on (although I put it away).... and the scent makes you feel like it's doing somethin'.

I'll pull it back out in the Sprang.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2019)

ckisland said:


> I'd like to join!!! All I use is homemade products, so this would be perfect!
> 
> Last night I made my first clay wash, and it was straight up magical  ! I used essential oils and my hair smelled like lavendar! Love it!
> How often can you use clay washes (bentonite clay)??
> I really want to try rice water, but I keep forgetting to set it LOL!



@ckisland Hello! You can use the bentonite clay wash 2xs a month/ or once a month,to see how your hair responds because it can be drying and you don’t want any setbacks..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

@Lita 
You ret for Bed already????

All that Hittin' PayNah you been doin' up in here got you wore out!


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> This felt really good going on (although I put it away).... and the scent makes you feel like it's doing somethin'.
> 
> I'll pull it back out in the Sprang.



@IDareT'sHair My edges are getting really strong & the curls on my edges are so defined..This is a keeper...

*Springtime,your hair is going to be singing 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

Baggying a few hours with:
XCel21 & some DIY SB with some type of Ayurveda in the mix.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> You ret for Bed already????
> 
> All that Hittin' PayNah you been doin' up in here got you wore out!



@IDareT'sHair Yes indeed..Lol..I’m going to lay around watch some tv..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 2, 2019)

Lita said:


> @ckisland Hello! You can use the bentonite clay wash 2xs a month/ or once a month,to see how your hair responds because it can be drying and you don’t want any setbacks..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Hey !! Thank you cause I'm really not trying to have a set back


----------



## weavepat (Jan 2, 2019)

Applied oil blend to scalp and sprayed tea throughout length of hair. 

Olive oil blend: amla, bhringraj, brahmi, hibiscus, nettle, burdock root, horsetail, henna, and vanilla bean just for the aroma

Tea: green tea, rosemary, moringa, zizyphus, that blend of 30+ herbs from cornerstone skin. I also added a bit of rice water to this for additional strengthening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

weavepat said:


> *Tea: green tea, rosemary, moringa, zizyphus, that blend of 30+ herbs from cornerstone skin. I also added a bit of rice water to this for additional strengthening.*


@weavepat
This sounds really good!

Maybe I will start adding Rice Water in my Tea Blends.

I have a Big Bag of Rice I need to use up.  I bought it strictly for making Fermented RW, but started buying the Pre-Mix from Soultanicals and Curls & Potions.

Thanks for that Tip.  

Because Fermented RW by itself stanks (IMO). Adding it to Tea (or Coffee) would be beneficial.


----------



## weavepat (Jan 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @weavepat
> This sounds really good!
> 
> Maybe I will start adding Rice Water in my Tea Blends.
> ...


Oh it definitely does.  I find that the herbs especially the rosemary do a great job of masking the scent. I've read people have success using essential oils and the peels from citrus fruits as well. I just mix the rw with tea so I don't have to apply two separate treatments.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 3, 2019)

I’m in! I use Ayurvedic leave-ins and conditioners, I henna every six weeks, and I use chebe when (1) my hair is out and (2) I really want to seal in moisture. I also use rice water as a moisturizing spritz.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd like to join. I usually do a tea rinse with each wash. Looking to incorporate rice water and onion juice as well.
starting length is between shoulder and apl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2019)

@Prisangela 
Welcome Sis.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 3, 2019)

I need to go start a new batch of rice water. Might throw in a bamboo or green tea bag as well.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 4, 2019)

Did a green tea RW and onion juice rinse pre- poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

@Prisangela
Lemme add Onion back in this Thread.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Prisangela
> Lemme add Onion back in this Thread.


it has literally slowed down my PP shedding, Tea on its own wasn't enough


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> *it has literally slowed down my PP shedding, Tea on its own wasn't enough*


@Prisangela
It's been added.

Thanks for the Reminder.  Not too many people were doing them in 2018.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2019)

Rinsed this morning with my new batch of herbal tea but I added some rosemary essential oil to it.


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

Don’t know where my henna is at,so I’m going to do a pre poo with Coffee oil followed by Chebe Clay wash and after will use my Coffee Dc,will apply Chebe rice water on my scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

Tomorrow plan to use:
Creme & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Coffee Rinse
Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions RW Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2019)

Lita said:


> Don’t know where my henna is at,so I’m going to do a pre poo with Coffee oil followed by Chebe Clay wash and after will use my Coffee Dc,will apply Chebe rice water on my scalp..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


See now y'all really makin' me want to try this rice thingamajiggy. Don't want Chebe, but very interested in the rice rinse. maybe during the next sale, I'll get the 3 bottle bundle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *See now y'all really makin' me want to try this rice thingamajiggy. Don't want Chebe, but very interested in the rice rinse. maybe during the next sale, I'll get the 3 bottle bundle.*


@Aggie
I knew "something" would get those_ PJ-Spidey Senses _Tingling in 2019


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I knew "something" would get those_ PJ-Spidey Senses _Tingling in 2019


Remember now @IDareT'sHair

Those senses went no where, just redirected to more on the ground products......


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> See now y'all really makin' me want to try this rice thingamajiggy. Don't want Chebe, but very interested in the rice rinse. maybe during the next sale, I'll get the 3 bottle bundle.



@Aggie  If you decide to try the bamboo rice water rinse one,please do a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

Tonight Friday-
Coffee pre poo
Chebe Clay Cleansing Wash
Mane & Tail- Con to rinse
Black Rosted Coffee-Dc
Rinse-Aussie Moist
Chebe Rice Water-Poured on scalp/left in
Chebe-Leave In Hair Cream
Chebe Shea Butter-On length to seal

*Scalp & hair feels great..Hair back in braids/air dry..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

@Lita
My Curls & Potions RW Bundle came today and I will be using the RW Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> My Curls & Potions RW Bundle came today and I will be using the RW Rinse tomorrow.



@IDareT'sHair Yippee..Please give a review..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2019)

Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV (on Scalp)
Coffee Rinse with Reconstructor
Tea Rinse with DC'er
RW Rinse for Final


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 5, 2019)

*Daily*
-NJoy Essential Oil (Ayurvedic herbs)
-LOC Method (aloe vera leave in, Ayurvedic herbs, avocado oil, shea butter blend)

*Weekly*
-Prepoo (Garlic Onion Oil)
-Shampoo (Shikakai Soap / Rhassoul Cleanser Mix)
-Deep Condition (Ayurvedic herbs - Chebe, Henna, Cupaucu, Brahmi, etc)
-Rinse (Rice Water)

*Quartly*
-Bentonite Clay (MHM Method)
-Henna / Indigo

Ayurvedic Companies - "Natty Naturals, Henna Sooq, Belle Bar Organic"
-I'll get specific Ayurvedic items from Anita Grant, Etsy, grocery store, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2019)

@Lita
Imma hafta' find a different way to use Curls & Potions Rice Water and Bamboo Rinse.

I tried to use it like I use ST'icals Follicle Booster (after rinsing out DC'er - before Final R/O) under plastic cap for about 15-20 minutes before rinsing and using a final rinse-out.

The Curls and Potions Rice Water and Bamboo seemed like it stripped off my DC'er and my hair felt hard, dry and tangly.

Soultanicals Follicle Booster leaves my hair feeling good.  Silky & Manageable upon rinsing and before Final R/O.

Curls & Potions did feel a little better upon rinsing, but not much.  It wasn't until after I used my Final R/O (Creme Rinse) that my hair actually felt "better".

I had a really good DC'ing Session too, but felt all of that "goodness" was negated by the RW/Bamboo Rinse.

Next time, I will use Curls & Potions Rice Water/Bamboo Rinse as a Strengthening Treatment (before DC'ing).

So next wash day, I will use it after cleansing and before DC'ing/Steaming and see how it works that way.

If you have it or used it, please let me know how you are using it?  It also said it can be used as a L-I, but I want to use the Chebe one for that.


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair ^^^For the bamboo rice water,that one is better if you use it as a pre poo or after you wash your hair,apply it to roots only & put your Dc on top,it works well that way..The Chebe one,I leave it in on my scalp and but my moisturizer cream on the length,so far I haven’t had any problems using it that way....
Bamboo is a strengthening/like protein so it’s best to put conditioner on top/proceed to rinse..You still have the same effect..  

*The Soultinacls Rice Water,I use as my final rinse under a heat cap with no problems..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Aggie  If you decide to try the bamboo rice water rinse one,please do a review..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Certainly @Lita. That is the one I am most interested in since my hair loves and behaves well with bamboo anything. I have a bamboo shampoo, deep treatment, and scalp drops so I may as well add some Rice water rinse to complete it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Imma hafta' find a different way to use Curls & Potions Rice Water and Bamboo Rinse.
> 
> I tried to use it like I use ST'icals Follicle Booster (after rinsing out DC'er - before Final R/O) under plastic cap for about 15-20 minutes before rinsing and using a final rinse-out.
> ...



@IDareT'sHair 

If I remember correctly, on the C&P site, they recommend rice water after shampooing, then use the deep conditioner right on top of the rice water without rinsing it out, leave on for the recommend deep conditioning time of 20-30 minutes, then rinse both out at the same time. Then proceed to styling as usual, leave-in, moisturizer, etc...

@Lita is right, Bamboo acts like a protein so you should be mindful of this when using it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2019)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *^^^For the bamboo rice water,that one is better if you use it as a pre poo or after you wash your hair
> Bamboo is a strengthening/like protein so it’s best to put conditioner on top/proceed to rinse..You still have the same effect..  *


@Lita
Agreed.

Will use it next wash day as a Strengthening Treatment.

It says "Strengthening Treatment" on the Bottle DUHHHHHH

So, that means, I'll still be purchasing ST'icals RW Follicle Booster.


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2019)

@Aggie @IDareT'sHair
I like bamboo anything does so well on my scalp & hair..The Taliah Waajid bamboo Leave in “great example” my hair soaks this right up..Its one of my few staples that I can find locally..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2019)

rice water rinse/bamboo tea spritz


----------



## weavepat (Jan 6, 2019)

SheaBiscus butter: 1/2 cup shea butter, 1 tablespoon hibiscus powder. Infused for 24 hours. 

Inspired by the treatment made popular by FusionofCultures on YouTube.  I wanted to try infusing shea butter directly rather than mixing with an infused oil. I was also looking forward to using pink shea, but the hibiscus powder I have is more of a muted brick shade. It is a very fine powder so rather than leaving most of it to settle on the bottom I actually mixed everything together. I didn't add any oils since I wanted to see if my hair responds well to plain shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

@Lita
I have Bamboo Tea I steep for Tea Rinses as well.

OT: Naturelle Grow has a Bamboo & Silk DC'er that's suppose to be really good too.  I have it, but have not used it (yet).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

@weavepat 
Nice Experiment!

I have made Shea Butter with Rose Powder, Hibiscus Powder (and other Ayurvedic Powders i.e. Amla, Bramhi etc..), but always used an Oil with my Blends.

Please report back and let us know how your Blend is working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

@Aggie 
Exactly.  That's what the Directions said.... 

Needless to say, I did not follow them.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I have Bamboo Tea I steep for Tea Rinses as well.
> 
> OT: Naturelle Grow has a Bamboo & Silk DC'er that's suppose to be really good too.  I have it, but have not used it (yet).



@IDareT'sHair Yep,bamboo is great I take the capsules too..I don’t remember if I tried Natutelle Grow Bamboo & Silk Dc and I have tried just about alllll of her Dc’s..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

@Lita
I still have that one and the Pink Clay one I haven't tried.  I need to get to those.  I've had both for a while.

A good long while.

ETA: I like the Bamboo Capsules.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> I still have that one and the Pink Clay one I haven't tried.  I need to get to those.  I've had both for a while.
> 
> A good long while.
> ...



@IDareT'sHair I haven’t tried the pink clay one either & I have it..I think around spring I will pull it out and use it..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2019)

Lita said:


> *I haven’t tried the pink clay one either & I have it..I think around spring I will pull it out and use it..*


@Lita
I'm looking forward to using this.  It gets great reviews!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2019)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yep,bamboo is great I take the capsules too..I don’t remember if I tried Natutelle Grow Bamboo & Silk Dc and I have tried just about alllll of her Dc’s..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


This is a great conditioner @Lita. I like it  a lot but since I can find a Bamboo deep conditioner on the ground, I won't be repurchasing it. I do however will always purchase her Pink Rose Clay conditioner as long as she sells it. I need to re-up on them during her next sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 6, 2019)

Gonna use Cantu ACV rinse on my scalp followed by Natures Ego Fenugreek hair food and scalp serum.  Then Natures Ego moisturizing hair lotion with rice water


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2019)

I used both BM Grease and my premixed Shea butter blend to seal in my herbal tea rinse tonight.

I still have about 3 lbs of shea butter to use up and most likely will be making my new SB purchase from www.3cayg.com when I run very low.

This was even better than the BM grease by itself. I think this will be my heavy sealant combo moving forward. I really like how my hair felt.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2019)

Earlier today, I washed my hair with Kerastase Therapiste Shampoo, henna'ed, and Deep conditioned with Natur Growth CayenaWood DC and NG Pink Rose Clay DC.

Tonight I massaged some bamboo drops on my scalp. used Redken Extreme Anti Snap leave-in mixed with IN Aloe and Hibiscus leave-in, sealed with my diy SB blend and BM Grease.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 7, 2019)

KinksAndInk said:


> I need to go start a new batch of rice water. Might throw in a bamboo or green tea bag as well.


Never did start this.  Going to start it now and push wash day back to Thursday. I normally like my rice water to ferment for 7-10 days. I think I’ll just start 2 batches tonight so the next one will be ready for wash day next week.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 8, 2019)

I DC'd yesterday with a mix of coconut milk+honey+olive oil+glycerin and essential oils. I left it on, rinsed, detangled and my hair came out as a giant poof .
I know that glycerin was the culprit, because I've done coconut masks multiple times and my hair has only come out great! I'm going to do coconut milk again in the next day or too, but I need to figure out if I should do a vinegar wash before.

What do y'all think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## imaginary (Jan 9, 2019)

fenugreek tea mix with my olive jojoba oil and tgin grean tea li


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2019)

@ckisland Hi! I think you should try the ACV rinse,it should help remove the residue from your hair especially that glycerin...

•Keep us posted with your results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2019)

All cornrowed and wigged up! 

Mixed up my shikakai/neem/amla cleanser with peppemint castile soap and lemon EO. I love the tingle and smell.

I’m also going to restart using my Megatek and bhringraj/nettle root/horestail oil scalp tx. I dropped the sulfur from the mix and just discarded the two bottles of sulfur powder that I had under the sink. I just don’t feel like the “benefits” outweigh the stink. It stinks up my drains too. And no amount of EOs in the mix could cover the smell.

I still have my brahmi/henna/hibiscus conditioner for cowashing and leave in.

I love being able to mix my own products and cheaply. All of my cleansing and conditioning mixes are made with Suave Tropical Coconut condish as a base. It feels good to return to my staples. I feel less stress about trying to figure out which products to use for most of my regi.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 9, 2019)

Used curls and potion chebe rice water leave in


I wish it was in a spray bottle instead of applicator.  I can see myself using too much . I plan on every three days or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2019)

@shawnyblazes
You don't have a empty spray bottle somewhere? XCel has a good spray bottle.  Also APB's Spray Bottles are great for reuse!...

#savetheplanet


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 9, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You don't have a empty spray bottle somewhere? XCel has a good spray bottle.  Also APB's Spray Bottles are great for reuse!...
> 
> #savetheplanet


 When I finish a bottle of xcel I'll keep it.  Thanks for tip . never even occurred to me .


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2019)

@shawnyblazes Yes,I agree with @IDareT'sHair I put it in a really good spray bottle because it does have chebe particles in it and you don’t want the bottle to clog...The spray bottle is sooooo much easier to use..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 10, 2019)

Did a rice water/ bamboo tea rinse a few minutes ago. Added neutral protein filler and bamboo extract then topped with burdock root DC.

I usually do the rinse after I do my protein treatment and DC but I’m being lazy. I’ll still use a moisturizing DC as usual.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

Just mixed some of my conditioner combo with brahmi, amla, henna, kalpi tone, and bhringraj powders, 2 ounces of Bhringraj oil, in a jar and letting it sit to use up as a conditioner.

I also just put some nettle, black tea, Belle Bar green tea, hibiscus tea, and rose hips on the stove brewing for next the next week's herbal tea rinse. I used up the rest of the last batch this morning.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a quick question for those who use ayurvedic powders.  What do you do with the left over powder after making teas or oil infusions?  I was wondering if I could get more uses out of them instead of throwing them away?


----------



## ckisland (Jan 10, 2019)

Lita said:


> @ckisland Hi! I think you should try the ACV rinse,it should help remove the residue from your hair especially that glycerin...
> 
> •Keep us posted with your results..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you for your suggestion!!! My hair came out perfect  
I mixed ACV with water and essential oils (rosemary, peppermint, and tea tree). I focused on my scalp then poured the mix down the length of my hair. Afterwards, I poured on a mix of warmed coconut milk, AVJ, honey, CO and essential oils (lavender, tea tree, rosemary and eucalyptus) on each section.

My hair came out strong, soft, defined and smells like lavender


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 10, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I have a quick question for those who use ayurvedic powders.  What do you do with the left over powder after making teas or oil infusions?  I was wondering if I could get more uses out of them instead of throwing them away?



I add them to my deep conditioners each week.  About a tablespoon for each DC.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 10, 2019)

I applied my amla-brahmi-fenugreek infused oil to my scalp today and gave my scalp a little massage.  I've got my hair in braids so that's all I've got so far.


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 10, 2019)

I did my weekly green tea infused rice water and onion juice. My shedding is almost nipped in the but

Question have any of you infused your rice water with anything other than green/black tea?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I have a quick question for those who use ayurvedic powders.  What do you do with the left over powder after making teas or oil infusions?  I was wondering if I could get more uses out of them instead of throwing them away?


I throw mine away. I have a ton of powders in my stash and wish to use them up before they expire but you could actually put them in your cowash or deep conditioner and use them up again that way if you wish.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 10, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I have a quick question for those who use ayurvedic powders.  What do you do with the left over powder after making teas or oil infusions?  I was wondering if I could get more uses out of them instead of throwing them away?



Ditto what the other ladies said. I also reuse it to make more oils or tea before adding it to conditioner. I put it into a bag and freeze or put in the fridge in between each use.

You could also make a paste out of it and use it up that way.


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2019)

@ckisland Thats great..I’m glad everything turned out well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 10, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I add them to my deep conditioners each week.  About a tablespoon for each DC.



Okay cool, I'll have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 10, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I throw mine away. I have a ton of powders in my stash and wish to use them up before they expire but you could actually put them in your cowash or deep conditioner and use them up again that way if you wish.



Oh wow, I never considered expiration dates. Would still work the same after their expiration dates? I always thought since it was dried powder they would be good even after the date on the box...


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 10, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Ditto what the other ladies said. I also reuse it to make more oils or tea before adding it to conditioner. I put it into a bag and freeze or put in the fridge in between each use.
> 
> You could also make a paste out of it and use it up that way.



That's a good idea (freezing or refrigerating between uses) I'll try that out too. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2019)

Pulled Out Tea/Coffee for tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Oh wow, I never considered expiration dates. Would still work the same after their expiration dates? I always thought since it was dried powder they would be good even after the date on the box...


Yes but bare in mind, they are still plants, even though they are dry. They typically have a shelf life of 3 years from the packaging date. As for efficacy, I highly doubt it after this time. Unrefined Shea butter and other butters all come from plants and they also expire and after that, they greatly lose their ability to condition the hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> That's a good idea (freezing or refrigerating between uses) I'll try that out too. Thanks!


Refrigeration is good for about 2 weeks but freezing them is better for any longer than this.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 11, 2019)

Throwback. Former Ayurvedic Member - MedMunkey


----------



## weavepat (Jan 12, 2019)

I made a strong ayurvedic tea some time ago and put it in the freezer. I used to take a few cubes and put them in a spray bottle as needed, but since I do weekly tea rinses I already have tea for my spray bottle on hand.

 I took the cubes that were left and melted them down and mixed with two packets of knox gelatin. Poured the mix into cubes and put in the freezer. Back in 2016 I used to treat my hair weekly with a henna gelatin to strengthen my transitioning hair. Now I'll use it to maintain my relaxed hair. I use them alone or take a couple and mix with conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2019)

@weavepat

Good Post!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 13, 2019)

Used ACV before shampooing as a detangler.  Made some bhringraj oil and used it on my hair to seal along with some shea butter.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 13, 2019)

did a ACV rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

Sprayed my hair and scalp with my herbal tea rinse this afternoon. Made another batch that's in the fridge right now to start using tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 14, 2019)

Used curls and potion chebe rice water leave in this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz & Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 14, 2019)

I made my next hair appt this Saturday. That means I have to take down these box braids before Friday and Henna!

I'll mix my henna up depending on how soon I can get someone to take these braids out.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 14, 2019)

Bentonite mask was a FAIL!!!! 
It was my fault though because I went crazy with the ACV, so I ended up clarifying the heck out of my hair . No, I didn't follow up with a DC. I would have if I hadn't been rushing to leave. I'll have to do something when I get off of work tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2019)

@ckisland
Gurl...don't be messing around having no setbacks in 2019. 

Special Treatment tonight!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 15, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ckisland
> Gurl...don't be messing around having no setbacks in 2019.
> 
> Special Treatment tonight!


Girl, you right!! LOL!!!
When I got home I used some banana (a container of baby food( to condition and it did the trick . My curls came popping right back!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2019)

Used some Ayurvedic butter around my roots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 15, 2019)

ckisland said:


> Girl, you right!! LOL!!!
> When I got home I used some banana (a container of baby food( to condition and it did the trick . My curls came popping right back!!



Yes! My hair used to love the baby food banana conditioner!


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2019)

My hair seems to respond well to the chebe pre made mixes..I can also see my hair becoming thicker in some areas..ummm,I’ll keep using it in rotation with ayurvedic & rice water rinses..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prisangela (Jan 16, 2019)

Did a hibiscus peppermint infused rice water rinse left it on my scalp for 30 mins before deep conditioning. Again less and less shedding


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 16, 2019)

Sounds like my kind of challenge.  I've been using an ayurvedic infused oil for the last year. I've added in diy cinnamon oil as a scalp treatment each wash and I now cleanse my hair with castile soap diluted in green tea. The latter two have been great additions. I decided this year I'd be going back to 99% DIY since my hair and scalp respond better to it.

EDIT: Forgot I also sometimes will do infused acv rinses but I haven't done one in a couple weeks. I like to leave those in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2019)

@water_n_oil
Welcome Ms. Wata'

Glad to have You!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2019)

Used my herbal tea rinse this morning. I have 2 more rinses to get out of the current batch so I will be making more on the weekend.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 17, 2019)

Used my cinnamon oil on my scalp today then washed with the green tea & castile soap.  My hair felt really soft and I'm feeling lazy today so I skipped conditioning. I've always had a love/hate relationship with conditioner. I thought about doing an acv rinse this time but not until I was halfway through my wash lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2019)

Right Now - Steeping a Pot of:
Horsetail Tea


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2019)

Used the miracle RICE WATER after I dc,left it on my hair for 30min/rinsed with warm water/used Bekura Beauty leave in/CHEBE infused oil on length/sealed with Shea Nilotica butter..

*The miracle RICE WATER made my hair feel/look fuller and very strong..The CHEBE infused oil brought out my waves..Nice combo

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right Now - Steeping a Pot of:
> Horsetail Tea



@IDareT'sHair How did the horsetail tea turn out?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 18, 2019)

Did a rice water rinse today. Need to remember to make a new batch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

@Lita
Turns out good.  I have Horsetail Tea Bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

Today Used:
JMonique's Green & Black Tea w/Cherry Bark & Peppermint Pre-Poo
Cream & Coco's Peach Kombucha Tea w/ACV Hair Rinse
Black Coffee Rinse
Fenugreek & Catnip Tea Rinse
ST'icals RW Follicle Booster


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 19, 2019)

Right now:

I have a mix of of APB Bamboo Strengthening Conditioner and JLexiLLC Rice Water Conditioner with Belle Bar's Avocado Mask (with Onion Powder, Coconut Milk and Honey Mix in).

I untangled my hair using a APB Ayurvedic Hair oil and Brahmi Amla Hair oil (different brand) before washing this morning.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2019)

ayurvedic mix with conditioner.


----------



## weavepat (Jan 20, 2019)

HOT with sheabiscus butter
mix of nupur 9 henna and aloe juice
leave in rinse of ayurvedic RW


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 20, 2019)

Used Natures Egos products on Saturday

Ayurvedic prepoo ( chebe and onion)
* Ayurvedic treatment ( henna, fenugreek, amla ,chebe, nightblooming mix, bay essential oil and warm water) I mixed together
Chebe Detox Shampoo
Fenugreek Deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2019)

Using:
NYLE Ayurveda Oil that has: Fenugreek, Amla, Henna & Hibiscus


----------



## grow (Jan 20, 2019)

Can I join in? I haven’t gotten around to posting much lately, but these are holy grail products for me.

I henna’ed 3 days ago with Hesh Mehandi.

SUPERB coverage and conditioning results!

Perhaps that I just big chopped all my texlaxed ends off is something that helped. 
As a NEW NATURAL (4c), my hair devoured the color in less than 4 hours! 
That never happened when I had perms/relaxers in my hair. (Heck, I used to sleep in the stuff and still have not as much color release.....after 8/9 hours!)

In my henna mix, I just added a can of coconut milk and 3 tbsp of Mustard Oil. (To get the deep rust color) 
Now that I know that I can get these results in less than 4 hours, I might do it more often. 
I froze the rest of my mixture, so it will be ready for the next henna application.

Today, I ordered some Bentonite Clay from Anita Grant and a few other items from her store. Anyone else here using Anita Grant?

HHJ Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2019)

@grow 
Hi Ms. Grow!

Absolutely!  Welcome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2019)

@grow 
I know @redecouvert  has been using AG.  I'm calling her over here!


----------



## grow (Jan 20, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @grow
> Hi Ms. Grow!
> 
> Absolutely!  Welcome!


THANK YOU @IDareT'sHair !!!!


----------



## redecouvert (Jan 20, 2019)

grow said:


> THANK YOU @IDareT'sHair !!!!


Welcome and hello ladies!! I've never posted here.
Yes, I am a huge AG fan and I would be happy to share my experiences with her products.
I've been using some of them for almost 10 years and still can't get enough   !! As a matter of fact, I placed an order...2-3 days ago


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2019)

@redecouvert
Welcome Ms. Red!

If you are using any kind of Coffee, Ayurveda, Henna/Indigo, Tea's, Chebe, Rice Water etc....then you are more than welcome to hang out in here too!

The Ladies here are so committed to their 3 R's = Regimens, Recipes, Results!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 20, 2019)

@redecouvert   hello beautiful


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 21, 2019)

Did a full henna and Indigo one step last night.  I think I will need to play with the ratios to get the right results but at least my grays are covered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2019)

@Aggie 
That Tea Blend you made, sounds amazing

Can you post that recipe here?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2019)

Okay I just set some more herbs on the stove to make another batch of tea rinse for my hair. 

Tonight I used hibiscus, nettle, Belle Bar Green Tea blend, black tea, hops, and raspberry. 

After straining it, I will be adding some peppermint essential oil to it then set it in the refrigerator for easy use.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> That Tea Blend you made, sounds amazing
> 
> Can you post that recipe here?


Thanks for the look out @IDareT'sHair . Totally forgot to post it here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2019)

@Aggie


May revisit your Recipe.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2019)

Okay I just set some more herbs on the stove to make another batch of tea rinse for my hair. 

Tonight I used hibiscus, nettle, Belle Bar Green Tea blend, black tea, hops, and raspberry. 

After straining it, I will be adding some peppermint essential oil to it then set it in the refrigerator for easy use.


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2019)

Natures Ego-Fenugreek scalp serum
Natures Ego-Bhringraj Amla hair lotion
Uhurnaturals-Chebe Shea Nilotica to seal 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2019)

This morning I poured my new batch of herbal tea rinse on my hair and scalp. 

This afternoon, I Heavy moisturized and sealed with SCurl Curl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture, shea butter and BM Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2019)

Used DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Treatment


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2019)

Just mixed my henna and set it in a corner to release overnight tonight. I will most likely be sleeping with it in my Bhringraj oil prepoo'ed hair overnight tomorrow. Will rinse out before church and follow with indigo after church Sunday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2019)

Tomorrow I'll use:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea w/ACV Rinse
Black Coffee Rinse
Bamboo Tea Rinse
Soultanicals Rice Water Follicle Booster


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2019)

This morning, I steamed my overnight prepoo and shampooed it out with Redken Cleansing Cream (applied to roots).

While I wait for my henna to defrost, I've just finished massaging my scalp with Nature's Ego Fenugreek Scalp Serum, and my head feels cool and tingly. I suspect this serum builds up on my scalp but I'm going to be applying henna so I'm not fussed. I'll mix in some freshly blitzed hibiscus powder when I'm ready to apply.

ETA: I also added some ziziphus to my ends to counteract the straightening efgect that henna can have on them.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2019)

did a ayurveda/conditioner tx


----------



## imaginary (Jan 26, 2019)

Still spraying sporadically with my refridgerated fenugreek tea mix


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 26, 2019)

I finally received my Chebe Masks from Belle Bar Organics so will mix that with some conditioner.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 27, 2019)

Today was wash day and I made some mixes:

1. Made a detangling spray out of marshmallow root, slippery elm, fenugreek, and acv.  Worked pretty well, still need to tweak the ratio of herbs to water.

2. Tried rhassoul clay for the first time mixed with aloe vera juice as a cleanser.  I was surprised at how much my hair liked it.  It gave my hair really good elongation and stretch, it was easy to manipulate, didn't tangle, and it had this incredible softness like I've never felt in my hair before.  It was so soft after rinsing, I felt I didn't need a conditioner, but I used one anyway out of habit.  I'll keep experimenting with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2019)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha & ACV Rinse
Black Coffee
Tea Catnip, Fenugreek & Green
Soultanicals Rice Water Follice Booster


----------



## water_n_oil (Jan 28, 2019)

Did a sage acv rinse tonight.


----------



## eliseatl (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd like to join this challenge if not too late. I've been using Chebe powder for almost 2 weeks I think. I use it every 3 days. I wash with Design essential peppermint shampoo, then I apply the chebe powder with beef fat and water. I also rub this hair grease on my scalp that I get from this lady in the Congo. I order stocks whenever I have family members coming from the Congo. She doesn't share what's in the mix and doesn't even have a name for the grease, but it supposed to stimulate hair growth. I can't say I've seen much results from it, but it's helped reduce hair breakage. 
 I'll take a length check pic on Wednesday when I reapply the Chebe powder.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2019)

Washed & Dc on Sunday,used miracle rice water for 45min..Nice results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I finally received my Chebe Masks from Belle Bar Organics so will mix that with some conditioner.



@mzteaze Hello! Please give a review..Thank you..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2019)

i've been using mane/tail detangler for years and every week haven't post it here it has all kinds of teas. 


*water*/aqua/eau, *dimethicone*, PEG 7 amodimethicone, equisetum arvense (horsetail) leaf extract, larrea divaricata (chaparral) extract, tussilago farfara (colts foot) flower extract, aesculus hippocastanum (horse chestnut) seed extract, spiraea ulmaria (meadowsweet) flower extract, trifolium pratense (clover) flower ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2019)

Ltown said:


> *it has all kinds of teas.
> equisetum arvense* *(horsetail) leaf extract, larrea divaricata (chaparral) extract, tussilago farfara (colts foot) flower extract, aesculus hippocastanum (horse chestnut) seed extract, spiraea ulmaria (meadowsweet) flower extract, trifolium pratense (clover) flower ...*


@Ltown

Thanks for posting this Ms. LT

Good Info.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 29, 2019)

Currently making 2 batches of rice water. One will be used for my weekly rinse next week and the other for a daily spritz. I’ll add an EO blend or nag champa fragrance oil to the latter to mask the smell.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 30, 2019)

I can see the plummy red hues of my henna+ hibiscus treatment coming through again


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 31, 2019)

I've got a henna treatment on my hair right now.

My mix is Jamila Henna with ~1 teaspoon each of hibiscus and amla powders. I added about 2 tablespoons of conditioner to stretch the mix (so only about 15-20% of the mixture was conditioner).


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 1, 2019)

Lita said:


> @mzteaze Hello! Please give a review..Thank you..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Here is my first impression of the product:

To be honest, my impressions of Belle Bar products are pretty much skeptical from the start.  I want them to be great BUT feel like they are overpriced (I've talked about it before).  So, I was totally prepared to feel the same about this product.  Their pricing structure sort of forces you to either try to sparingly use the product (to make it last for as many uses as possible) OR for the heavy handed, use product FAST for less than the advertised amount of uses.

If you are heavy handed  or prone to over estimate the amount you NEED for your hair, start with their recommended amount & go from there.  I bought the largest sized jar.  It comes with a wooden spoon.  I have APL hair that's fine to medium with slightly below normal density.  I mixed 2 tsp with hot herbal tea (they recommend hot water), then mixed in The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian hair conditioner.  Although they recommend using on clean hair, I used as a pre-poo treatment.

I was fully prepared to say, the product was meh and chose not to write this review right after I finished my wash day.   However, I'm 7 days post wash and impressed that my hair still feels moisturized and silky despite extreme cold weather this week.  I haven't had to remoisturize my hair at all this week.  The real test will be how well this holds up during a week when I do hot yoga and intensely sweat.

I plan to use this product every other week and will update my impressions as we go.


----------



## GigiGlows444 (Feb 1, 2019)

I have been on LHCF since 2008, but I have decided to be more active. I am currently at armpit length, I have thick, spongy, healrhy hair. I am in ! I love natural techniques ! Thank you for creating this





IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ya'll - It's 2019!
> 
> We ALL Did so Well in this Challenge in 2018 - It's time to Start a New Challenge for a New You!
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2019)

@GigiGlows444 



Glad to Have you Join Us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

Today I used:
Creme & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV
Black Coffee
Saw Palmetto Tea
Curls & Potions Rice Water and Bamboo Rinse
Soultanicals Rice Water Rinse


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 5, 2019)

So, today I made:

1) My hair calendar for this month.  I just started using a planner at work & is spilling  over into my home life.

2) I made a spray for my scalp using my brewed "Curly Proverbz" tea, aloe vera gel and caffeine water.  My goal is to use this spray every other day to help stimulate growth.

3)  A new batch of rice water.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 5, 2019)

used bamboo/mane-tail


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2019)

@mzteaze Great review..Thank you,I appreciate your honesty.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2019)

Spritz my hair with warm water,applied chebe hair grease on lower length & Latte Mocha Coffee hair butter on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 7, 2019)

I took out my braids and had a wash day where I added fenugreek powder, amla powder, brahmi powder and olive oil to my deep conditioner.  I didn't have a chance to let the powder sit before applying it to my hair, but I did leave the deep conditioner in my hair overnight.  

And then I used my whipped shea butter that I made with amla, brahmi and fenugreek infused oil. 

It's days later and my hair is still nicely moisturized with great shine and curl definition.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2019)

Thawing out my Coffee and Tea for this Weekend's Wash Day


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2019)

mane tail spray.


----------



## GigiGlows444 (Feb 7, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @GigiGlows444
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to Have you Join Us!




Thank you for having me


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 8, 2019)

did my first rice water (infused with green tea and hibiscus) and onion juice treatment post relaxer last night; my hair is feeling great!


----------



## weavepat (Feb 9, 2019)

weavepat said:


> SheaBiscus butter: 1/2 cup shea butter, 1 tablespoon hibiscus powder. Infused for 24 hours.
> 
> Inspired by the treatment made popular by FusionofCultures on YouTube.  I wanted to try infusing shea butter directly rather than mixing with an infused oil. I was also looking forward to using pink shea, but the hibiscus powder I have is more of a muted brick shade. It is a very fine powder so rather than leaving most of it to settle on the bottom I actually mixed everything together. I didn't add any oils since I wanted to see if my hair responds well to plain shea.
> 
> View attachment 441171 View attachment 441173



After the shea sat for a few days it hardened. I melted it down and added a couple tablespoons of ayurvedic infused coconut oil and another tablespoon of hibiscus powder. The mix is easier to work with. My next batch will keep these same proportions, but I think I'll swap out one of the tablespoons of coconut oil for grapeseed's ceramides.

Still doing HOTs with this mix before I detangle.

I apply henna to my detangled hair. I've been able to henna weekly without dryness thanks to the butter.

Still leaving in ayurvedic RW rinse.

I have enough henna left for 1-2 treatments. After that I think I won't repurchase for a while. I have herbal powders and DCs I want to use up so I'll probably use glosses until I clear out the stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2019)

@weavepat 
That Sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2019)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea w/ACV
Black Coffee Tea Rinse
Fenugreek & Catnip Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions RW & Bamboo Rinse (under Dryer)
Soultanicals RW Follicle Booster (under Plastic Cap)


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 9, 2019)

I just prepared my rice water  and will do henna tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2019)

I've jumped back into the ayurvedic game. I plan to mix powders into my cheapie condish. I just purchased amla, brahmi, bhringraj, and cassia. I need to find some fenugreek. Once a month I will use a clay wash. And lastly I'm thinking I may make my own rice water. I want to do a little more research on you tube.

PS. All of these will most likely be supplemented with products from shops that incorporate ayurveda into their products


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2019)

Pre-pooing (+ steam) with my whipped Shea mix, honey, some oil infused with fenugreek and other herbs, and FIN conditioner. 

I'll use clay today, and maybe mix with some rice water or do a separate rinse with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2019)

Used my:
NYLE Oil which is: Amla, Hibiscus, Fenugreek, Henna & Vetiver


----------



## imaginary (Feb 10, 2019)

Did an overnight clay treatment (rhassoul, kaolin, yogurt powder, goats milk powder, peppermint, green tea). Hair was soft and detangled that even after I did my olaplex and protein treatment it was still soft. I didnt have enough time to DC and I'm not even stressed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2019)

Currently Steeping:
Horsetail
Blueberry Leaf
Tea(s)


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2019)

Made a clay mix using rhassoul, c.bentonite, kaolin, silk amino acids and rice water, with a splash of ACV. I separated a portion, added Brahmi and massaged into my scalp. Sitting with this for about an hr before I rinse.

ETA...& honey


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2019)

Pre poo with Red Pimento/Cayenne oil
Chebe Clay wash
Rinse Warm Water
Rice water 20min
Rinse Rice spout
Leche De Babasu Dc 2hrs
Aussie Moist to rinse out
Honey Latte Leave In
Chebe/Tallow Grease seal on lower length
Moringa Herbal spritz sprayed on scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 10, 2019)

@Aggie 

I think we were definitely doing our fenugreek powder wrong.  Check out this video.  It's in Italian BUT the you can turn on the closed captions in English.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2019)

did a rice rinse, use bamboo tea spray


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 10, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I think we were definitely doing our fenugreek powder wrong.  Check out this video.  It's in Italian BUT the you can turn on the closed captions in English.



This is really interesting.  I want to try that the next time I use fenugreek and see if I can get to be that consistency.  

Her preparations start at the 6 minute mark for anyone else who wants to see what she does.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you for posting this! @mzteaze 



mzteaze said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I think we were definitely doing our fenugreek powder wrong.  Check out this video.  It's in Italian BUT the you can turn on the closed captions in English.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 10, 2019)

Haven't posted here in awhile LOL!!
My clay mud rinse (not mask) is a winner! This is the third time I've used it, and I just love the results  . The bentonite clay makes up about 2oz of the 8oz bottle I use. The rest is ACV, AVJ, water, a splash of olive oil, glycerin and essential oils. The mix is super runny and gets everywhere in the shower


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 11, 2019)

hey hey hey finally getting back into a normal routine. I’ve been consistently using the CRN cocoa nibs Ayurvedic oil and love it. This weekend I washed my hair with a rhassoul clay bar from Lakshmi Cupboard. It was a sample I got from my friend. It did take forever because although it lathered the suds didn’t spread well if you know what I mean so I had to keep lathering my hands and working in small sections. Let my hair air dry before spraying aloe Vera juice/water and braiding with my whipped Shea butter. 

At this point I have a good after wash routine and products. Although I’m thinking of incorporating Ayurvedic powders/oils into my Shea butter mix. But I’m still on the hunt for a good natural cleanser, preferably one that suds. I like the Alikay naturals honey and sage deep conditioner but think I’m definitely going to start experimenting with making my own. 

Other things: henna or cassia ?! I used to henna often but stopped and think I need that monthly mask to boost my hair health and growth.  I’m not sure if I want the color though and I’ve been really interested in cassia lately but haven’t seen many reviews... anyone have any experiences to share? Especially if you’ve experimented with henna and cassia


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 11, 2019)

@weavepat && @IDareT'sHair 

Can you tell me more about your Shea butter and powder infusions? I am in love with using my diy whipped Shea butter for my twists and braids and would love to incorporate Ayurvedic powders but felt like it would make my mix grainy or have to be washed out. It seems like you used it as a deep conditioner so you didn’t leave it in? I didn’t know Shea butter could be a deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2019)

@SunkissedLife
My Blends have never whipped up grainy or gritty. 

I added my ayurveda powder, a tiny bit of oil and whipped with my electric mixer.

I've used: Argan, EVOO, Fractionated Coconut Oil, Hempseed, Sweet Almond, Emu, Vitamin E, Avocado, Jojoba etc... (sometimes I add glycerin to the blend)

My Blends always whipped out smooth and nice and fluffy. 

Nothing was ever grainy or gritty and I've mixed everything from Amla, Bramhi, Kalpi Tone Powder to Chebe Powder and everything in between.


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2019)

Ltown said:


> did a rice rinse, use bamboo tea spray



@Ltown How did it turnout?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 11, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunkissedLife
> My Blends have never whipped up grainy or gritty.
> 
> I added my ayurveda powder, a tiny bit of oil and whipped with my electric mixer.
> ...



Thanks! I’m placing an order with Hennasooq and will definitely be making an Ayurvedic butter


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 11, 2019)

I massaged aloe vera gel into my scalp and then followed it up with my Ayurvedic Oil Infusion.  My twa was refreshed as well from the aloe vera since it got on my hair too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2019)

@SunkissedLife
Oh, and I've never used any of my Blends as a DC'er, but I bet they would make a nice Pre-Poo.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I think we were definitely doing our fenugreek powder wrong.  Check out this video.  It's in Italian BUT the you can turn on the closed captions in English.


Thanks so much for sharing this video @mzteaze . It is probably the best video I have seen on fenugreek. I just saved it in my YouTube hair care playlist. It's a long process but it definitely has me motivated to try it for sure.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Thank you for posting this! @mzteaze


I know you'd like this one a lot @GGsKin. I especially like how she added clays to it to boost it's effects. I am excited for sure to start using my clays now. I still haven't been using them - now I really want to because of this video.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

I should be able to do something with my hair this coming weekend since my flu is gone and my mild lingering cold is almost over...I hope. 

I am so ready to do my hair again. Plus it looks like I will need another hendigo treatment soon as well.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> @weavepat && @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Can you tell me more about your Shea butter and powder infusions? I am in love with using my diy whipped Shea butter for my twists and braids and would love to incorporate Ayurvedic powders but felt like it would make my mix grainy or have to be washed out. It seems like you used it as a deep conditioner so you didn’t leave it in? I didn’t know Shea butter could be a deep conditioner




You can use it as a deep conditioner if you wish @SunkissedLife. Just simply add your powders to your SB blend of butter and oils, add to your hair for a normal DC, rinse, style as usual. 

If you are doing a blowout afterwards as your style of choice, I would not recommend using the SB as this may weigh down your hair. I wig style my hair so it has not been a problem for me.

Ayurveda powders are so versatile, they can be used in almost any aspect of your hair regimen. Just know which ones are moisturizing, cleansing, strengthening, etc and that should give you a guideline on how and when to use them.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 12, 2019)

I did a henna mix using  red Raj and Indigo, I'm almost at the right proportions for the color I want.  Turns out using  Jamila henna was the source of my orange hair.

I'm excited to try katam instead of Indigo which supposedly has a warmer violet color instead of cooler blue tones of Indigo.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I did a henna mix using  red Raj and Indigo, I'm almost at the right proportions for the color I want.  Turns out using  Jamila henna was the source of my orange hair.
> 
> I'm excited to try katam instead of Indigo which supposedly has a warmer violet color instead of cooler blue tones of Indigo.


Where are you getting the katam from @mzteaze? Is it used the same way as indigo?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 12, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Where are you getting the katam from @mzteaze? Is it used the same way as indigo?



I ordered it from this website :  https://www.beautiliciousdelights.c...r-jet-black-hair-using-katam-or-indigo-powder

You use it the same way you use  Indigo.  Henna Sooq used to carry it but said the unrest in Yeman made it difficult to get on a regular basis.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2019)

Lita said:


> @Ltown How did it turnout?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


@Lita , i let it sit for day nothing special or maybe since i always condition afterwards i may not be getting the benefits of rice rinses.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2019)

Ltown said:


> @Lita , i let it sit for day nothing special or maybe since i always condition afterwards i may not be getting the benefits of rice rinses.



@Ltown Thank you..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

omar ajaj said:


> Hello we are Belllas a new Hair, Wig, and Natural Hair Care Business selling all your favorite brands at the lowest prices.
> Shop at
> https://belllas.com/
> Our Lace Front Wigss
> ...


Plus make sure you have a business account in order to do this here. If you don't you will lose your account. Just sayin'


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @omar ajaj
> Hi:
> 
> You should go to the Vendor/Seller Thread and Post your Information and not in our Coffee/Tea Challenge!
> ...


Agreed. I hate it when vendors do this


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 12, 2019)

After reading Henna Sooq's amla oil is essentially amla infused sesame oil, I'm gonna save my coins and make my own. Going to order amla, sodium bentonite (I prefer it over calcium), and probably some fenugreek from Amazon later this week or next week.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 13, 2019)

Alright, so I tried mixing fenugreek powder with boiling water as described in that video above.
 
I started with a teaspoon of fenugreek powder and added the boiling water little by little while continuously stirring it.  It took several minutes, but the results are a lot creamier than I typically get minutes after mixing the two.  I still have lumps in mine, but it's more homogenous than I normally get.  And you can already see the mucilage/sliminess. 
 
I like it!  I'm not sure if I will notice a difference in how it is with my hair because I love Fenugreek so much already, but I'll report back.  I'm leaving it to sit overnight before using it in my deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2019)

@WaistLengthDreams 

That looks Great!

Please let us know how it works


----------



## curly caress (Feb 14, 2019)

May I join this challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2019)

@curly caress 
Come On In!......

What will you be Using?


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 14, 2019)

Most of my Amazon order is arriving tomorrow *happy dance*. For whatever reason the fenugreek will take a whole week. Friday or Saturday will be wash day. Amla prepoo followed by a clay wash. Found my old clay wash recipe I had been looking for forever. I used my ayurvedic hair oil and ayurvedic Shea mix when moisturizing my hair today.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 15, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @WaistLengthDreams
> 
> That looks Great!
> 
> Please let us know how it works



Thanks! I think slowly adding the hot water and mixing constantly increases the amount of mucilage (and hopefully the benefits) that's extracted from the fenugreek powder.  I only added a teaspoon this week (as opposed to a heaping tablespoon), which normally doesn't give off much mucilage.  But by the next day the water was considerably thicker.  I only needed to add 1 (eating) teaspoons of conditioner to it and got this consistency -- THICK!  (I also added a measuring teaspoon of amla powder the next morning)


Overall I'm impressed.   My hair feels great and I didn't get any residue left over in my hair from the powders.  I'm going to keep this up because if nothing else, I think I'll be able to get away with using less powder per session with better yield from the powders.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 15, 2019)

Will be starting a coffee oil infusion today.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm going to use up as much of my fenugreek seeds as I can in the next couple weeks and then try to get the powders. Clearly that's where the party's at.


----------



## curly caress (Feb 15, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curly caress
> Come On In!......
> 
> What will you be Using?


I have an array of ayurvedic powders, ayurvedic deep conditions, herbs that I will be using to make teas, several oils infused with herbs, rice water, ayurvedic leave-ins, and a couple of garlic conditioners. I plan to use them on my hair in some form at least 3 times a week. Oh I almost 4got ayurvedic shea butter


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2019)

imaginary said:


> I'm going to use up as much of my fenugreek seeds as I can in the next couple weeks and then try to get the powders. Clearly that's where the party's at.



I'm itching to get the powder too lol. I'm going to try grinding up my seeds first. Don't know if I should try this with twists in, or take them down. I feel like I'm going to redoing them one by one before I completely take them down. Surpisingly, I'm actually liking them on me.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 16, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I'm itching to get the powder too lol. I'm going to try grinding up my seeds first. Don't know if I should try this with twists in, or take them down. I feel like I'm going to redoing them one by one before I completely take them down. Surpisingly, I'm actually liking them on me.



Grinding should work.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 16, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I'm itching to get the powder too lol. I'm going to try grinding up my seeds first. Don't know if I should try this with twists in, or take them down. I feel like I'm going to redoing them one by one before I completely take them down. Surpisingly, I'm actually liking them on me.



I feel like grinding should work fine. But I also have Fungreek PTSD so I don't even wanna chance it.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 16, 2019)

imaginary said:


> I feel like grinding should work fine. But I also have Fungreek PTSD so I don't even wanna chance it.



I'm a little the same lol but I trust the process. I realise I've never even been close to properly hydrating my previous attempts. I'm a little excited so will probably try it the next time I wash my hair.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2019)

Doing a pre poo right now “Saturday” using Chebe oil infusion on the lower length of my hair/on the roots I have Ostrich oil hair growth tonic & I have 2plastic caps on..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 16, 2019)

-Used on APB Hibiscus, Pomegranate, Fenugreek Hair oil to take my twists down.
-Currently have Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic (has Amla, Marshmallow, etc) with Belle Bar's Hibiscus hair mask mixed.
-I have green tea steeping for later.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 16, 2019)

Kitchen mixing this evening. I'll be making an amla oil, the amla prepoo, a tamanu body butter for my youngest daughter, mud wash for tonight's wash, and maybe another butter or two. Both the amla prepoo and mudwash will have acv. Unsure if I want to do a rinse or not. Really eager to get the fenugreek. I'll be putting a tbsp or two of it in my current ayurvedic oil and making a spritz.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I'm itching to get the powder too lol. I'm going to try grinding up my seeds first. Don't know if I should try this with twists in, or take them down. I feel like I'm going to redoing them one by one before I completely take them down. Surpisingly, I'm actually liking them on me.


I have a lot of seeds and want the powder too @GGsKin. Maybe I should make a powder by using my Nutri Bullet to grind them up just to see if that works first though. I have more than 5 lbs of seeds in my stash right now. Let me try that before I order the powder. .


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2019)

imaginary said:


> I feel like grinding should work fine. *But I also have Fungreek PTSD so I don't even wanna chance it*.


 This is so funny @imaginary...


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Thanks! I think slowly adding the hot water and mixing constantly increases the amount of mucilage (and hopefully the benefits) that's extracted from the fenugreek powder.  I only added a teaspoon this week (as opposed to a heaping tablespoon), which normally doesn't give off much mucilage.  But by the next day the water was considerably thicker.  I only needed to add 1 (eating) teaspoons of conditioner to it and got this consistency -- THICK!  (I also added a measuring teaspoon of amla powder the next morning)
> View attachment 442943
> 
> Overall I'm impressed.   My hair feels great and I didn't get any residue left over in my hair from the powders.  I'm going to keep this up because if nothing else, I think I'll be able to get away with using less powder per session with better yield from the powders.


Loving your posts @WaistLengthDreams. Keep them coming with your updates.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 16, 2019)

Didn't care for the amla at all but I should have known. I didn't like it when I first tried it 7 years ago lol. Figured maybe I didn't do it right that time. The mud wash was great at least.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2019)

after I shampooed my hair used rice/onion water for 45min with heat cap/Aussi Moist to rinse out/Curls Dynasty Pumpkin Mint Dc/Natures Ego Bringjhi & Emu growth cream..Curls Dynasty Kalahari smoothie 
Sealed with EVOO..BRB-Stimulating Sprtiz on my edges..Hair In 4 braids.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 17, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Thanks! I think slowly adding the hot water and mixing constantly increases the amount of mucilage (and hopefully the benefits) that's extracted from the fenugreek powder.  I only added a teaspoon this week (as opposed to a heaping tablespoon), which normally doesn't give off much mucilage.  But by the next day the water was considerably thicker.  I only needed to add 1 (eating) teaspoons of conditioner to it and got this consistency -- THICK!  (I also added a measuring teaspoon of amla powder the next morning)
> View attachment 442943
> 
> Overall I'm impressed.   My hair feels great and I didn't get any residue left over in my hair from the powders.  I'm going to keep this up because if nothing else, I think I'll be able to get away with using less powder per session with better yield from the powders.



Thank you for trying the process out first.  Goes to show that being heavy handed can work against you.  I obviously used way too much when I tried to use fenugreek.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 17, 2019)

Turns out my fenugreek was delivered yesterday morning! I didn't check the mail yesterday so I had no idea until I saw the Amazon notification on my tablet at 11 something at night lol. Glad to start my first batch of soaked seeds for my spritz.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2019)

rice rinse, very soft didn't DC afterwards @Lita


----------



## imaginary (Feb 17, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I'm a little the same lol but I trust the process. I realise I've never even been close to properly hydrating my previous attempts. I'm a little excited so will probably try it the next time I wash my hair.





Aggie said:


> I have a lot of seeds and want the powder too @GGsKin. Maybe I should make a powder by using my Nutri Bullet to grind them up just to see if that works first though. I have more than 5 lbs of seeds in my stash right now. Let me try that before I order the powder. .



Keep us updated please and thanks. I don't have a grinder and I know that blending and straining should work, it's just very time consuming.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 17, 2019)

So about to wash my hair.  This week it is :
- hair oiling 
- poo
- rice water 
- Chebe mixed with The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Conditioner 
- Shea butter


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 17, 2019)

I have some fenugreek soaking til morning. Also added a couple tbsp to my existing ayurveda oil blend. I have amla oil in a water bath right now. For the coffee oil, I'm just letting the sun do the work for  a couple weeks vs any direct heat. It gets great heat in my kitchen window.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Feb 17, 2019)

I started an oil infusion with olive oil, shikakai, amla, and bhringraj. Going to let it sit for a few weeks.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 18, 2019)

Despite all the rinsing and a full wash after, there's still a good bit of amla left in my hair . I rinsed tonight and could smell it plus my hair felt coated. I think I'll strain the oil I made through a cheesecloth before I use it. You at least can't see it w/o parting my hair and it isn't itchy so I'm not gonna worry about it til next wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2019)

I want to infuse some Chebe in oil.  But I keep forgetting to start it.

@BeautifulRoots @water_n_oil   Thank you Ladies for reminding me by your Posts


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 20, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Despite all the rinsing and a full wash after, there's still a good bit of amla left in my hair . I rinsed tonight and could smell it plus my hair felt coated. I think I'll strain the oil I made through a cheesecloth before I use it. You at least can't see it w/o parting my hair and it isn't itchy so I'm not gonna worry about it til next wash.


I lied. Washed tonight instead. Fallen in love with this fenugreek spritz upon first use. It's leaving mine and my daughters' hair so soft. Also feeling conflicted about mud washing. Absolutely love what it does for my hair but I definitely don't love the mess left in my shower. It's fiberglass and way harder to clean than ceramic or something.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2019)

I haven't done a mudwash since December before my henna. Tonight I mixed up a simple batch of 1 T benonited, 3 T rhassoul, capful of ACV and water to consistency. I massaged my scalp well with it and then finger detangled. I wish I had more time since I enjoy doing mudwashes. But it was getting late and I had to rinse. My hair was so soft when I finished. I will add this as a monthly treatment and do another next month.


----------



## Dlake (Feb 21, 2019)

Has anyone ever bottled up their bentonite or rhassoul clay mix for the road? I’m going on vaca and don’t think I can part without it. I know Naturalicious sells a it but it’s $20+ which makes no sense to me. I can’t in good conscience pay that much.

I would assume some natural preservatives would be needed to last about a week? Any ideas?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

@Dlake 
Greetings!

This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Feb 21, 2019)

Question for those who use henna. Would I get a color deposit if I infused henna in oil?

I have some nupur henna that I would like to use up. Thing is I like my hair black and don't want the red color deposit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> *Question for those who use henna. Would I get a color deposit if I infused henna in oil?  I havehen  some nupur henna that I would like to use up. Thing is I like my hair black and don't want the red color deposit.*


@BeautifulRoots
I've never had that happen when I've used an Oil w/Henna in it. 

 Calling @Aggie @Lita @GGsKin @Ltown and other Henna Users in here.


----------



## Dlake (Feb 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Dlake
> Greetings!
> 
> This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining?



Sorry, thought I had already! Yes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

Dlake said:


> Sorry, thought I had already! *Yes!*


@Dlake 

Welcome to the 2019 Challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

@mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers

How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Feb 21, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> So about to wash my hair.  This week it is :
> - hair oiling
> - poo
> - rice water
> ...


how is the chebe mixed with conditioner feeling


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

@shanelallyn30 
Hi!

Are you joining our Challenge?


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Feb 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shanelallyn30
> Hi!
> 
> Are you joining our Challenge?




man im trying to stay away from more challenges lol. and here u come asking if im joining. dang it. lol.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> I've never had that happen when I've used an Oil w/Henna in it.
> 
> Calling @Aggie @Lita @GGsKin @Ltown and other Henna Users in here.


Can't answer this one since I've never infused henna in oil before. So sorry hon I couldn't be of more help hon.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers
> 
> How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.


I usually infuse mine for at least a week to 3 weeks.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 21, 2019)

shanelallyn30 said:


> how is the chebe mixed with conditioner feeling



My hair is still feeling very moisturized after 5 days.  I just might be close to singing cautious praise for the product after next usage.  I would definitely say:

1) less is more though with the product.   Don't let heavy hands waste product by using more than recommended.

2) Belle Bar suggests leaving the mix on your hair for at least an hour but says "longer is better".  I tried leaving it on while I slept however for my hair that's a terrible idea.  Next time, I think 2-3 hours max is enough for me.

3) I'm not convinced that it is a miracle product for *my* _hair_ _type_.  My hair isn't hard to moisturize and once properly moisturized, I have to really neglect it to see it go super dry.   That being said, I still like the product but know it's a convenience.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers
> 
> How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.



I don't use oil up too quickly at all, so it infuses for a very long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

shanelallyn30 said:


> *man im trying to stay away from more challenges lol. and here u come asking if im joining. dang it. lol.*


@shanelallyn30


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers
> 
> How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.


A few weeks usually.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Feb 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers
> 
> How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.



I use heat to infuse the powders: I use a double boiler on a stove for 2-4 hours (stirring every 30 minutes), then let it cool for 24+ hours.

When I add seeds and dried herbs, I do a cold infusion:  That I leave for 6 weeks to infuse in a cool dark place.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers
> 
> How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.



I put the ingredients in and leave it in the sun or by a window for 2 weeks. Then give it another month before I start using it. If I want to be "quicker" about it, I'll double broil the ingredients for half hour and then leave it for another 3 weeks.




BeautifulRoots said:


> Question for those who use henna. Would I get a color deposit if I infused henna in oil?
> 
> I have some nupur henna that I would like to use up. Thing is I like my hair black and don't want the red color deposit.



I think it does, just not as dramatically. One of the reasons I stopped using henna in my oil infusions was because it was staining my hands, my hair wraps and my pillow a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2019)

imaginary said:


> *One of the reasons I stopped using henna in my oil infusions was because it was staining my hands, my hair wraps and my pillow a bit.*


@imaginary


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2019)

@water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @imaginary @mzteaze @Aggie


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 22, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Question for those who use henna. Would I get a color deposit if I infused henna in oil?
> 
> I have some nupur henna that I would like to use up. Thing is I like my hair black and don't want the red color deposit.



I think it depends on the amount of henna in the mix.  I bought a commercially prepared henna serum that leaves zero color deposits on your hair.  

So, you don't need to add a lot of henna to the mix to see benefits.  You could also consider using cassia which doesn't leave color deposit either.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> I've never had that happen when I've used an Oil w/Henna in it.
> 
> Calling @Aggie @Lita @GGsKin @Ltown and other Henna Users in here.



From what I can remember, I've never infused henna in oil before. I tend to only use henna as a full strength treatment.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze @water_n_oil @WaistLengthDreams @Aggie @imaginary @GGsKin @Ltown and ALL other Oil Infusers
> 
> How long are you "Infusing" your Oil(s)?  I'm infusing Chebe Powder & Grapeseed Oil.



My oil infusions can be going from weeks to a few months . I'm only just finishing my batch of calendula+ fenugreek oil infusion that I made in the summer. Initially, I would top up the oil, whenever I used it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 22, 2019)

\


BeautifulRoots said:


> Question for those who use henna. Would I get a color deposit if I infused henna in oil?
> 
> I have some nupur henna that I would like to use up. Thing is I like my hair black and don't want the red color deposit.


I haven't had any change in color.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Feb 22, 2019)

@imaginary @water_n_oil @GGsKin @mzteaze @Aggie @IDareT'sHair 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Feb 22, 2019)

Dlake said:


> Has anyone ever bottled up their bentonite or rhassoul clay mix for the road? I’m going on vaca and don’t think I can part without it. I know Naturalicious sells a it but it’s $20+ which makes no sense to me. I can’t in good conscience pay that much.
> 
> I would assume some natural preservatives would be needed to last about a week? Any ideas?



I'm curious to know as well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2019)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea w/ACV Rinse
Black Coffee
Green Tea
Soultanical's Rice Water Follicle Booster

*Jakeala's Beau Vert Clay Detox Treatment*


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok ladies, checking in for the first time.
So, I started with the fermented rice water two weeks ago and also made fenugreek coffee oil. Both made my hair feel great. Really strong.
 Made a batch of fermented rice water with slippery elm bark/marshmallow root that I forgot in the cupboard for about a week. Welp, it led me to an awesome discovery. The slippery elm bark/marshmallow root coupled with the fermented rice water gives tremendous slip and protein. I ended up diluting it with aloe Vera juice and it was the bomb!!

This weekend, I made a fenugreek, Amla hairmask, which was kind of a bust, but only because I have lots of bits in my hair. But, my hair still feels great. I also added onion juice to my scalp, which feels lovely. I ended up washing out, and using Motion’s CPR along with some other hair mask (I forget the name), then using a ton of leave on, oil, and mango butter and lanolin butter as a sealer and rounding it off with my fenugreek, coffee oil. Suffice it to say, my hair is supper moist and wrapped up extra nice under my silk scarf til I go out. 

Happy Hair growing.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally remembered to buy rice so I’ll be fermenting some rice water this week. The plan is to start my new routine on 3/2.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 24, 2019)

use Sukesh Ayurveda/bamboo tea today


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 24, 2019)

So, I tried out the process suggested by the video I posted about using fenugreek.

I tried it on Belle Bar Intense Fenugreek mask.  I took 1 Tbsp in hot water than let it sit.  It definitely doubled in size and released quite a bit of mucilage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> *I tried it on Belle Bar Intense Fenugreek mask.  I took 1 Tbsp in hot water than let it sit.  It definitely doubled in size and released quite a bit of mucilage.*


@mzteaze 
When do you plan on using/trying it?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 24, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> When do you plan on using/trying it?



I just mixed it with the last little bit of my beloved Ion Intense Hydrating Masque.  Will use that as a deep conditioner.

But now that I know what I was doing wrong with fenugreek I will definitely revisit it was a mask.


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 24, 2019)

Not really getting my desired results with clay so I'm gonna go back to my green tea & castile soap shampoo. It's so weird because my hair used to love clay. Also trying to decide how I want to incorporate acv back into my wash day.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok I think I'm going to be straightening my hair next weekend so I can do a proper trim and all. I need to remember to ferment some ricewater and only for a day since I'm going to experiment with leaving some in.


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2019)

DIY-Rice water mixed with Moringa gives a nice sensation on the scalp...Using onion oil with it,gives great results..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2019)

Took my (Pre-Made) Tea out the Freezer to begin the thawing process for next Wash Day.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 25, 2019)

I've been suffering with an unpredictable itchy scalp.  I'm never sure of what sets off my scalp or how long it will last.

Tonight I tried rubbing a mix of neem oil and JBCO which has greatly reduced the inflamed feeling.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 26, 2019)

found interesting site for hair growth sprays wasn't looking but it came to me via pinterest
https://theindianspot.com/atural-products-for-hair-growth/


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2019)

Put together my first batch of rice water last night. I’ll let it ferment until I use it on Saturday. I used 1/2 cup of rice and 1.5 cups of water. I plan to put it in a spray bottle.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 28, 2019)

My hair felt "rough" to the touch so I did an emergency clarifying session and used my ouidad melt down mask.  My hair loves that mask.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ltown said:


> found interesting site for hair growth sprays wasn't looking but it came to me via pinterest
> https://theindianspot.com/atural-products-for-hair-growth/


Thanks @Ltown! I think I’m going to try the Aloe Vera spray. I don’t have Argan oil but I have rosemary. I’ll use it as a leave in.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 1, 2019)

using Xcel 21 don't see any results but i'm not consistent either. random girl grab and go if i see it.


----------



## weavepat (Mar 1, 2019)

I ran out of white rice so I tried using brown instead. My first batch wasn't as milky as I liked so I made a second batch this week where I ground up the rice first. Inspired by rice grits and jok/congee recipes, I drained the water and am currently cooking the rice bits.

I'm using the last of these bars  this weekend. I still have about 200g of CS henna and 500g of sukesh ayurveda powder from hennasooq. I could make more bars but I do have a lot of DCs to use up so I'll just make glosses until the stash clears out.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 1, 2019)

weavepat said:


> I ran out of white rice so I tried using brown instead. My first batch wasn't as milky as I liked* so I made a second batch this week where I ground up the rice first. *Inspired by rice grits and jok/congee recipes, I drained the water and am currently cooking the rice bits.
> 
> I'm using the last of these bars  this weekend. I still have about 200g of CS henna and 500g of sukesh ayurveda powder from hennasooq. I could make more bars but I do have a lot of DCs to use up so I'll just make glosses until the stash clears out.



That sounds similar to what this youtuber did. Maybe you should give it another shot?


----------



## weavepat (Mar 1, 2019)

imaginary said:


> That sounds similar to what this youtuber did. Maybe you should give it another shot?



Grinding up the rice gave me the milkier RW results I wanted. I really just wanted some rice porridge today and thought I'd just reuse the rice I already had.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 2, 2019)

Mahabhringaraj oil
Tried it out for the first time this weekend. My scalp was slightly tender after my wash which concerns me a little bit.  Not sure if I'll give it another go or not.

Rhassoul clay
Washed again with rhassoul clay. My hair is soft and moisturized but slightly oily which is new for me. My hair feels clean and scalp is clean, but it is slightly oily, lol. I dont think it's the rhassoul clay's fault since I've been slathering my hair in shea butter between wash days. I'll try mixing the rhassoul with bentonite clay to make the clay wash more cleansing in order to wash away the extra shea. But so far so good with the clay washes.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 2, 2019)

Did a FRW rinse and left it in. I only let it sit for 24hrs so there wasn't a smell. My hair feels soft, but that could just be because of the heat I applied


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 2, 2019)

Untwisted my hair and oiled my scalp using Brahmi Amla oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2019)

Used: Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV
Used: Tea Rinse
Used: Soultanicals Rice Water Follicle Booster


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2019)

Steeped a nice Pot of Moringa Tea for next Wash Day


----------



## Lita (Mar 2, 2019)

Friday-After I did my henna/Dc..I left a little Rice Water on my scalp only..

Saturday-Today,I applied Happy Being Nappy “Onion” oil on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 2, 2019)

I have my Fenugreek powder and Belle Bar Avocado Mask out ready for tomorrow. My hair needs some extra TLC after a week in the cold weather last week.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 3, 2019)

Used my herbal shea 3x's since Wednesday. Keeping my hair soft, shiny, and moisturized. I think I'll be making my first batch of coffee shea butter tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 3, 2019)

Mane/tail detangler!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2019)

Currently have some herbs on the stove brewing to make myself some hair rinse. Today I am using Raspberry leaves, Rosemary leaves, sage leaves, black tea, lemongrass leaves, and Belle Bar Green Tea.

Can't wait to start my hair rinses again. That flu I had knocked me out of commission for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 6, 2019)

Washed today with The Mane Choice Do it Fro the Culture shampoo and deep conditioner. They both have black seed oil in them which I contemplated adding to my oil blend (in powder form) for a while. Followed up with my ayurvedic shea grease as usual. I think next wash I'm going to try a fenugreek conditioner. I didn't get around to making my coffee butter as I need to buy a new strainer or a cheesecloth.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2019)

Tonight I mixed some *Banyan Botanicals Bhringaraj oil *inside my jar of Castor Argan scalp drops with a few drops each of Peppermint, Rosemary and Calendula essential oils. Massaged it on my scalp for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2019)

Sprayed Sirod Naturals Herbal Rice Water on hair/Used SheaTerra Egyptian Black Castor oil/applied Shea Nilotica to seal in everything..Happy Being Nappy applied Onion oil on my edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 7, 2019)

Update: so I had the flu and was sick for far too long. But I’m back and better than ever! And even more determined to continue to switch to a more natural lifestyle and more Ayurvedic products. I really want to try the Natty Moist leave in and butter but $$. 

Last week I detangle washed and twisted. Took twists out and wore my hair in a Shea butter slicked bun for about five days. 

Did an herbal bubble bath and completely submerged my whole self Sunday. Felt amaaaaaaazing. Ladies we gotta start using the power of our herbs n butters on our whole body because it gave me life. 


Last night I did a bentonite clay hair mask to detox as it was the new moon. I’m going to be trying to match up my regimen with the moon because lunar hair care is a thing I am incorporating more of. You can check out how defined it made my curls and impromptu length check on the video I posted here.  slowly but surely I will make APL!! 

Also. Tried Obia Narurals Babassu deep conditioner with a shower cap for ~20 minutes.  this just might be my holy grail deep conditioner omg I loved everything about it. I can only imagine with heat 

Put my hair in 6 flat twists using Kinky Curly Knot Today and Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs Ayurvedic Oil (applied to my scalp and length this time). Pinned flat twists to sleep and for work. Will rock a twist out this weekend.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 7, 2019)

@mzteaze @Aggie @naturalyogini 

Calling on experts for help

My order from HennaSooq just shipped and I want to do the 2 step for black hair. Currently I recently (October) got my hair dyed lighter for the first time. I’m over it lol not only do I miss having dark shiny hair my roots are really growing. I have lots of experience with henna but none with indigo. Any tips/advice will be much appreciated!!

Also. I bought extra because I’m planning to do my newly natural mom who hates her gray hair and I’m trying to get her away from all the chemicals esp because she’s developed scalp issues from all the dyes and relaxers over the years. So any advice on covering gray hair would be great too.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> @mzteaze @Aggie @naturalyogini
> 
> Calling on experts for help
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club!

I don't want blue-black hair so I use a percentage of Indigo to make my hair medium brown.  My current mix is 60% Indigo to  40% henna.  Basically, you mix your henna and let it sit for 3-4 hours.  About 15-30 minutes before you are ready to apply, mix your Indigo and let it dye release.

I mix the henna and Indigo together then apply.  That mixture sits on my hair for 3-4 hours then rinse & DC.  That is what's known as the One- step process.

If you want darker hair - you should do the 2 step application - Henna first followed by Indigo.  Basically henna on hair for 3-4 hours, rinse then Indigo for 2-3 hours.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 7, 2019)

This weekend, I'm excited to try out katam instead of Indigo in my mix.  Katam supposedly has a "violent" purple hue so it should give me a warmer brown color when mixed with henna.

Indigo is said to have cooler blue tones.

So my plan is to use 60% katam to 40% henna.  What this means is I weigh out my product then mix accordingly.  My hair is fine with lower density so I can get away with using 100g of product. So I use :

60g katam (~ 60% of 100 g)
40g henna (~ 40% of 100g)
________
100g total product 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> @mzteaze @Aggie @naturalyogini
> 
> Calling on experts for help
> 
> ...



@SunkissedLife 

So far I have done the 50:50 mix of henna and indigo as a one step process, (leave on hair for 3-4 hours to overnight sometimes) rinse and immediately follow up with all indigo as my second step (leave on for 3 hours, rinse). 

When mixing your indigo, add a tablespoon of sea salt to it to prevent it falling all over the floor - it does not stay together as well as henna. Allow the indigo dye to release for 15 to 20 minutes max, then apply to your hair. 

By the way, you can add indigo up to 72 hours after a full henna treatment. Any time after that, the indigo will lose some of it's efficacy at dying the hair that true black you are looking for. Indigo needs henna to adhere to the hair.

Do not add any oils or deep conditioner until about 3 days later after the indigo dye is fully released in your hair. You can however use light rinse out conditioners to get the indigo out of your hair. 

Adding oils will start to slowly remove the indigo from your hair too quickly so that's a  until the third day after washing it out.

HTH!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2019)

This is a great reminder that I need to henna my hair right about now myself. I need to look through my stash to see what I will be using for the entire henna/conditioning weekend coming up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2019)

Used CeCe's Herb Infused Hair Pomade


----------



## GigiGlows444 (Mar 7, 2019)

Check this out! I am going to try and incorporate this into my hair routine! 










SunkissedLife said:


> @weavepat && @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Can you tell me more about your Shea butter and powder infusions? I am in love with using my diy whipped Shea butter for my twists and braids and would love to incorporate Ayurvedic powders but felt like it would make my mix grainy or have to be washed out. It seems like you used it as a deep conditioner so you didn’t leave it in? I didn’t know Shea butter could be a deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2019)

@GigiGlows444
Hey!  This is an Active On-Going Challenge!

Are you joining or trying to sell something?  Please visit the Vendors Forum if you are attempting to sell something.

Thank you!


----------



## GigiGlows444 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey everyone quick, quick update! 

I have been using a 4 day fermented rice water in my hair e/o day and on days that I DC with a mix with bentonite clay, a moisturizing conditioner, SAO, EVOO, and coco oil. 

On the day I do not use rice water I use a kombucha, mulberry, senna tea mix spritz on my hair. 

I leave my hair in two-strand twists throughout the week (I put my hair into a bun and add some natural, curly yaki hair on the ends (low, twist bun style) and I apply the spritz usually at night.  

E/0 day I use a peppermint oil mix in my scalp and massage.

My hair has grown 1.5 inches since January...

I have also been taking Biotin 5000 mcg, b-complex, multi-vit, and now I added Vitamin C. I drink about 1-2L of water daily, and I exercise 2-4 times a week. I am trying y'all. 

How can I incorporate more methods into my routine???


----------



## GigiGlows444 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello, IDareT'sHair, I am definitely not trying to sell anything here, I just saw an informative video on how to infuse henna into shea butter. I am not sure why you think I am a vendor, also in previous posts I expressed interest in being a member! I have been actively a part of the challenge! I am here to participate! 

Thanks!




IDareT'sHair said:


> @GigiGlows444
> Hey!  This is an Active On-Going Challenge!
> 
> Are you joining or trying to sell something?  Please visit the Vendors Forum if you are attempting to sell something.
> ...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2019)

Been using the aloe vera spray daily as a leave in. If I remember I spray again when I get home from work.

Sprayed the rice water on my hair under the dc last Saturday. Forgot to do that during my midweek dc so will do it next week.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 8, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> I don't want blue-black hair so I use a percentage of Indigo to make my hair medium brown.  My current mix is 60% Indigo to  40% henna.  Basically, you mix your henna and let it sit for 3-4 hours.  About 15-30 minutes before you are ready to apply, mix your Indigo and let it dye release.
> 
> ...




I will be doing the 2 step process for me and my mother  but I will try to mix in indigo with the henna in step 1 then full indigo in step 2 to get the darkest results. 




Aggie said:


> @SunkissedLife
> 
> So far I have done the 50:50 mix of henna and indigo as a one step process, (leave on hair for 3-4 hours to overnight sometimes) rinse and immediately follow up with all indigo as my second step (leave on for 3 hours, rinse).
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tips! I didn’t know not to add oils or deep condition after indigo (which is usually the first thing I do after henna). I will also make sure to add some salt (I have pink Himalayan salt) to indigo when mixing. I have heard it’s quite different from henna so I will be interested to see the outcome. Planning to do it this weekend probably Sunday and I’m so excited!



Thanks for all your advice ladies!! I’ll be sure to post my results


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 8, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> @mzteaze @Aggie @naturalyogini
> 
> Calling on experts for help
> 
> ...


I have stubborn gray hair. So I do hendigo AND indigo. That is 70/30 henna, amla, bhringraj, aloe powder/ indigo, salt. I leave on for 4-7 hours. Then indigo, aloe Vera powder and salt for 1 1/2 hours.  I co wash only no dc for 3 days. My grays stay covered about 3 weeks before I need a root touch up.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 9, 2019)

GigiGlows444 said:


> Hey everyone quick, quick update!
> 
> I have been using a 4 day fermented rice water in my hair e/o day and on days that I DC with a mix with bentonite clay, a moisturizing conditioner, SAO, EVOO, and coco oil.
> 
> ...



My lazy butt just got tired from just reading your routine lol. But maybe you can start alternating new methods or powders/clays? Infusing them into your rice water spritzes and/or conditioners. That way you can try a bigger variety of items while keeping the routine that works for you.


----------



## weavepat (Mar 9, 2019)

I haven't had time to do herbal treatments for two weeks, but I have been using tea rinses and my sheabiscus butter as a pre-poo. 

I reserved some of the rice water I made last week and made a spray leave in with aloe juice and Greg juice (for the glycerin content). My hair is soft, strong and has more elasticity. I use the aphogee green tea spray on wash day but I wanted something milder to use during the week.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 9, 2019)

I have Hibiscus mixed Kindred Butters Green Tea and Babbasu DC.


----------



## Lita (Mar 10, 2019)

After I washed my hair,I used Curls & Potions Chebe Rice Rice water on my roots & put Agave Dc on length left on for 2hrs/rinsed with warm water and used Sirod Naturals Fermented Rice Milk & Ayurvedic leave in/Uhuru Naturals Chebe Hair cream/Bekura Beauty on lower length,Sealed with Egyptian Black Castor oil..

•8 strands of hair came out..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 10, 2019)

Thinking of steeping/infusing some rosemary in ACV over the next week or so. I miss using rosemary in my regimen. I'd usually go for the EO but simply steeping is $Free.99.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 10, 2019)

Last wash 3 weeks ago. In between wash I use my Ayur LOC Method (Belle Bar & Natty products)

Detangle - Marshmallow Root (Belle Bar)

Prepoo - Onion Garlic Oil (Belle Bar)

Cleanse - Deva Curl Build Up Blaster

(Forgot to ferment rice water)

DC: Camille Rose Coconut Water + Hibiscus Powder, Belle Bar Rio, Bellr Bar Chebe Powder 

Loc Method again. Using NJoy Essential Oils (ayur blend) 3-4x a week, batana Oil 2-3x a week, and scalp massages 3x a week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2019)

Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2019)

Infusing:
Coffee Oil
Chebe Oil

Will probably infuse these for a month.  I've been infusing the Chebe for a couple weeks.

Just started the Coffee Oil today.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 10, 2019)

rice water rinse/bamboo spritz


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 10, 2019)

Used Minimalist Beauty's green tea cleansing rinse to wash (forgot how much I liked this recipe). Followed up with AVJ and ayurvedic shea.


----------



## Lita (Mar 11, 2019)

Just spritz the parted area on my scalp with Sirod Naturals “Rice Milk & Herbal Blend” spray..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I didn't henna my hair this weekend like I wanted to because of all the family stuff that's been going on so I put my henna in the freezer and will defrost it on Friday morning and let it sit in my window for a day and a half to warm up naturally. 

Will sleep with it on Saturday night and wash it out Sunday morning before church. I will finish my hair regimen after church.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 11, 2019)

Mixed HennaSooq Red Raj henna + some aloe Vera powder with chamomile lavender tea. Let sit ~4 hours. Applied to my hair and my mom hair for 3 hours before rinsing foreverrrrr. My least favorite thing about the henna process. My moms grays are fiery red which was kinda cool to see. (Previously henna hardly ever showed any color on my hair except a slight tint in the sun) Of course she was a lil nervous but I assured her the indigo we do tomorrow will cover to black. Fingers crossed!

Now I’m tired and going to bed. 2 step is a process! lol


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Used Minimalist Beauty's green tea cleansing rinse to wash (forgot how much I liked this recipe). Followed up with AVJ and ayurvedic shea.



Had to look this up. She’s one of my fav bloggers been following a long time. The reason I started mixing my henna w coconut milk ( love!) happy to see she’s back and already inspiring me to add in linen to my life


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 11, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Had to look this up. She’s one of my fav bloggers been following a long time. The reason I started mixing my henna w coconut milk ( love!) happy to see she’s back and already inspiring me to add in linen to my life


Same! Her blog is wonderful.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2019)

This morning I poured some of my herbal tea rinse over my hair and scalp before heading out to work. I have about 3 more uses in the fridge and will make some more probably early next week.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 12, 2019)

Aggie said:


> This morning I poured some of my herbal tea rinse over my hair and scalp before heading out to work. I have about 3 more uses in the fridge and will make some more probably early next week.


Did you leave it in?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Did you leave it in?


Oh yeah, absolutely! I never wash it out. I just pour it on, let my hair dry, then slap on my wig after getting fully dressed for work. 

By then, it's just damp but dries completely in about an hour and a half to 2 hours. I live in the Bahamas so my hair dries fairly quickly from the warm/hot air down here.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 12, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Oh yeah, absolutely! I never wash it out. I just pour it on, let my hair dry, then slap on my wig after getting fully dressed for work.
> 
> By then, it's just damp but dries completely in about an hour and a half to 2 hours. I live in the Bahamas so my hair dries fairly quickly from the warm/hot air down here.


Ooo, what kind of herbs? I was thinking of incorporating a tea rinse but I couldn't find ones/recipes that people leave in. I sometimes leave in my acv but it'd be kind of redundant with my diy cleansers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2019)

Used:
Jakeala's Shea Amla Hair Parfait


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 13, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Mixed HennaSooq Red Raj henna + some aloe Vera powder with chamomile lavender tea. Let sit ~4 hours. Applied to my hair and my mom hair for 3 hours before rinsing foreverrrrr. My least favorite thing about the henna process. My moms grays are fiery red which was kinda cool to see. (Previously henna hardly ever showed any color on my hair except a slight tint in the sun) Of course she was a lil nervous but I assured her the indigo we do tomorrow will cover to black. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Now I’m tired and going to bed. 2 step is a process! lol





After henna I did not DC (so hard to resist!) lightly dried with a towel and pulled back into a bun to wear for the day. It felt almost naked going out with no product and my hair was definitely super dry by the end of the day. After work I did a quick cowash and applied HennaSooq Organic Indigo + Aloe Vera Powder + a sprinkle of salt. I was starting to run out a little toward the end but I think 100 grams is good for now as long as I don’t apply too much too thickly (like I did with the first section – that section would not stopped dripping even after wrapping it up). I cowashed with a cheapie natural conditioner from TJ Maxx and again resisting the urge to DC or use oils, I applied KCKT and two strand twisted to help retain length as the color sets over the next few days. Probably rock a twist out for the weekend and do my regular wash routine on Sunday or Monday. 


My hair is so wonderfully dark. I love it. I didn’t even realize how much I missed it (my hair is naturally quite dark). I’m also to get thicker hair and less breakage/shedding from this. I think using natural products, herbs, and oils is going to completely transform my hair. So excited!  

But ladies that was a process. Never will I do two heads at the same time after a full day of work again. I was so tired lol 

Good news: my mom is happy with her gray coverage && I am loving how my hair is sooo dark and (surprisingly) shiny.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Ooo, what kind of herbs? I was thinking of incorporating a tea rinse but I couldn't find ones/recipes that people leave in. I sometimes leave in my acv but it'd be kind of redundant with my diy cleansers.


I've got a ton of herbs that I use. Among them are:

Rosemary leaves
Nettle leaves
Sage leaves
Black Tea
Green Tea
Lavender
Calendula flowers
Burdock
Fenugreek
Hibiscus Powder
Hops
Horsetail/Shavegrass leaves
Thyme
Slippery Elm 
Marshmallow leaves and root
Rosehips
Raspberry leaves

I think this is all I have but not sure. It's a place to start.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2019)

^^^Of course the above herbs do not include all the ayurveda powders that are in my stash. I have a lot of those as well.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 13, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Ooo, what kind of herbs? I was thinking of incorporating a tea rinse but I couldn't find ones/recipes that people leave in. I sometimes leave in my acv but it'd be kind of redundant with my diy cleansers.




Here is one "recipe" I used to make a DIY version of Curly Proverbz hair tea :

  INGREDIENTS
Lavender - balance natural oil production on scalp/ strength new hair growth
Green Tea - boost hair growth/prevent dry scalp
Black Tea - increase  thickness of hair/stimulate hair growth/reduce shedding/ add shine and softens hair
Calendula - moisturizes and restore strands/ increase collagen production and circulation in hair follicles
Chamomile - natural moisturizer/ promotes growth/ soothes/ rids dry scalp/conditions/ add shine/brighten hair natural hair color
Comfrey - prevent dryness and stimulate hair growth and scalp
Sage - shine/ luster/promotes new hair growth/conditions hair
Red Clover - maintains elasticity / stimulate blood flow in the scalp
Hops - adds shine and luster/ rids dry scalp/ reduce hair fall/strength
 All organic. All Pure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2019)

@mzteaze 

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 15, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair Is it too late to join? You knew it wouldnt be long before I came back looking over here 

I spent 3 years testing herbs and powders 1 by 1 and have finalized all the ones that are perfect for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Herb & Powder On Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is the list of my favorite herbs/powders & what I'll be using:

**Herbal Tea:* (Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary) I make a huge pot when I make it, so that way I can decrease the amount of times I have to make it. I usually boil 1/4 cup of herbs in 64 ounces of water for 5 minutes (due to the roots/seeds) then cover and allow to steep overnight. 

I mix some of the Herbal Tea in an *Ayurvedic Balancing Powder Pack Pac*k. The powders are:
(Henna, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Amla, Coconut Milk, Banana, Aloe Vera, Guava Fruit & Honey)

*My goal is to do this every other wash to keep my hair balanced with hydration/strength...so every 4 to 6 weeks.

I hate *indigo* but I still use it once or twice a year to touch up my roots. (It dries my hair out something fierce so I have to go on a moisture binge for a week or two after using it) I still use it though because store bought color causes my allergies to flare up. 


I use the Herbal Tea as a base for my *Tea & Shea Conditioner*. (Herbal Tea, Shea Butter & BTMS 50) 
 *I'm using the conditioner as a DC and a leave in

*I use *Herbal or Ayurvedic Infused Whipped Shea Butter. *I just cracked open one that was infused with Fenugreek  & Mustard Seeds. Scented in Coconut Milk Lavender Fragrance. 

I'm not big on using Oils. I will every now and then if my scalp gets dry but I mostly infuse oils to whip in my Shea Butter mixes. I have an Amla Oil, Fenugreek Oil, Bhringraj Oil and something else I can remember  infusing at the moment.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 15, 2019)

Finally bought a new strainer so I have coffee butter in the works right now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2019)

Mixed 16 ounces of Herbal Tea with 1 cup of my Ayurvedic Powder Pack. Allowed it sit overnight to let all that goodness release and marinate. Poured it into molds to seperate and freeze.





This should last me 3/4 treatments so I shouldnt need to mix again until summer. Just pull out my freezer, thaw & use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2019)

Used:
Pure Moringa Tea
Cream & Coco's Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Hair Rinse
Koils By Nature's Growth Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2019)

Used the last of my herbal tea rinse this morning and need to make some more. I probably will tomorrow while my henna color is depositing on my hair.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 16, 2019)

Prepping a fenugreek and mint deep conditioner for tomorrow. Not really time to wash my hair yet but I'm terrible at resisting a wash day when I'm trying something new.

EDIT: Added fresh sage too.

EDIT2: Well, consistency fail, but let's hope the performance is good anyway.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm currently deep conditioning with amla and fenugreek seed powder mixed in.  It seems I'm out of brahmi powder, so that's missing from my deep conditioner this week.  But I'll oil my scalp with my amla brahmi fenugreek herbal oil after I rinse this deep conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2019)

Currently hendigoing today. My gray roots are thanking me already. I just put it at noon and will probably be washing it out around 3 or 4 o'clock this afternoon.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow mixologist up in here, nice recipes! used bamboo tea spritz.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 17, 2019)

hot oil scalp massage last night with EVOO/EVCO + ylang-ylang essential oil - something new I’m trying and it was a major hit. Got great sleep, hair was bling bling shining and I’m sure I’ll see improvement in the quality of my hair thanks to the y-y essential oil.
Shampoo twice with HennaSooq mad moisture shampoo bar - it was okay not a super hit but I felt like it cleansed well and didn’t see any more blue indigo run off after the second wash.
Deep conditioning with heat - Obia Naturals Babassu DC which is my new moisture DC holy grail. Considering trying their shampoo bar when I feel like spending more money.
diy spritz - Fenugreek seeds + lavender water (literally simmered lavender in water but will likely use chamomile lavender tea bag in the future) + aloe Vera juice + lavender essential oil  - hoping to see all the hair growth thickening etc benefits of fenugreek by using this regularly
Kinky Curly Knot Today leave in
Camille Rose Naturals Ayurvedic hair growth serum - LOVE another holy grail that makes my hair so shiiiiiiny and smooooth - to scalp and either this or Shea butter on length to twist or braid.

Slowly but surely developing a solid regimen with minimal steps and products full of amazing natural herbs and essential oils  can’t wait to see how wonderful long thick full dark and beautiful my hair will be by the end of the year


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> hot oil scalp massage last night with EVOO/EVCO + ylang-ylang essential oil - something new I’m trying and it was a major hit. Got great sleep, hair was bling bling shining and I’m sure I’ll see improvement in the quality of my hair thanks to the y-y essential oil.
> Shampoo twice with HennaSooq mad moisture shampoo bar - it was okay not a super hit but I felt like it cleansed well and didn’t see any more blue indigo run off after the second wash.
> Deep conditioning with heat - Obia Naturals Babassu DC which is my new moisture DC holy grail. Considering trying their shampoo bar when I feel like spending more money.
> diy spritz - Fenugreek seeds + lavender water (literally simmered lavender in water but will likely use chamomile lavender tea bag in the future) + aloe Vera juice + lavender essential oil  - hoping to see all the hair growth thickening etc benefits of fenugreek by using this regularly
> ...




Me too! It was such a road to get to, but now I'm skipping down that same road whistling. LOL
I'm really loving everything about having a plant based hair care routine. My hair not only feels amazing but it looks amazing too. It really does pay off in the long run if you stick to it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 17, 2019)

The lineup for today:

Green Tea Shampoo
Herbal (ayurvedic) Conditioner (the aforementioned experiment)
ACV Rinse
Aloe Vera Juice (maybe, haven't decided yet)
Ayurvedic Herbal Shea Butter Blend
DIYs honestly are way better for my hair (and my pockets for that matter lol) so I really need to quit being lazy about it. I'll complain about setbacks knowing darn well what works.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2019)

About to strain my next pot of herbal tea rinse comprising of Sage, Nettle and Raspberry leaves. This should last me a week to a week and a half depending on how often I'm rinsing my hair. Sometimes I do a daily rinse and sometimes, every other day.


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2019)

Pre pooed -Arabella’s”Ayurvedic Oil”
Washed-Coconut Cream & Fermented Rice poo
After Dc & leave in applied Sirod Naturals Rice Milk Growth spritz on my scalp..Shea Butter on ends.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The lineup for today:
> 
> Green Tea Shampoo
> Herbal (ayurvedic) Conditioner (the aforementioned experiment)
> ...



The conditioner was a success but I think I'll add a bit more guar gum next time. This is huge for me. In striving for a 100% DIY regimen, finding a conditioner that was actually moisturizing, didn't involve bananas or avocado, and wasn't tedious has been tough. Happy to have found something. Now here's hoping it works just as well for my girls later this week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2019)

Washed with my Herbal Tea Cleansing Conditioner. This is probably the best cleanser I've came up with to date. (2 ounces Curl Junkie Daily Fix diluted with 6 ounces Herbal Tea). It's strong enough to remove all the Shea Butter & gel from my hair, it really is a cleanser & conditioner in one so no need for a rinse out and my hair is always so juicy, silky and moisturized after rinsing. 

Gonna airdry for an hour then apply my Ayurvedic Pack/Tea mix focusing on my scalp and roots. Leave it in for 4 hours. Rinse. Indigo for 4 hours.

Cleanse again with my Herbal Tea Cleansing Conditioner. Deep condition overnight with my Tea & Shea Conditioner. 

Gonna be a nice little hair spa day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 19, 2019)

Used the ayurvedic conditioner (as well as the same green tea shampoo) on DD1 tonight and her hair felt great! Really hoping works well for DD2 too.  If so, we're probably done with store bought shampoo and conditioner with maybe keeping one or two things as a backup.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Washed with my Herbal Tea Cleansing Conditioner. This is probably the best cleanser I've came up with to date. (2 ounces Curl Junkie Daily Fix diluted with 6 ounces Herbal Tea). It's strong enough to remove all the Shea Butter & gel from my hair, it really is a cleanser & conditioner in one so no need for a rinse out and my hair is always so juicy, silky and moisturized after rinsing.
> 
> Gonna airdry for an hour then apply my Ayurvedic Pack/Tea mix focusing on my scalp and roots. Leave it in for 4 hours. Rinse. Indigo for 4 hours.
> 
> ...



The indigo took nicely. My hair is a shiny midnight black.



My hair feels really good. Indigo usually sucks all the moisture out of my hair but not this time. I didnt add salt to it and I mixed it with my herbal tea which is super moisturizing. I wonder if the salt was the cause of my previous dryness? Wont be using it anymore in my mixes....color looks even better without too.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The indigo took nicely. My hair is a shiny midnight black.
> 
> View attachment 444473
> 
> My hair feels really good. Indigo usually sucks all the moisture out of my hair but not this time. I didnt add salt to it and I mixed it with my herbal tea which is super moisturizing. I wonder if the salt was the cause of my previous dryness? Wont be using it anymore in my mixes....color looks even better without too.



@ElevatedEnergy

Please share your brand of indigo please and where you usually buy it from. Thanks


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> Please share your brand of indigo please and where you buy usually buy it from. Thanks



@Aggie I use this one from HennaSooq
https://hennasooq.com/indigo-for-hair/


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 20, 2019)

I did a Hibiscus, Amla, and Aloe mask the other day and my curls were popping. My hair feels really good and moisturized.
Here's the vid for anyone that's interested.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The indigo took nicely. My hair is a shiny midnight black.
> 
> View attachment 444473
> 
> My hair feels really good. Indigo usually sucks all the moisture out of my hair but not this time. I didnt add salt to it and I mixed it with my herbal tea which is super moisturizing. I wonder if the salt was the cause of my previous dryness? Wont be using it anymore in my mixes....color looks even better without too.



Your hair looks amazing. I can’t wait to do another henna + indigo treatment. My hair is super dark but some washed out a little and I know want jet black super shiny hair. You can def see the blue tones of the black too. You’re hair has such dimension and shine I think you definitely found a winning combo!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I did a Hibiscus, Amla, and Aloe mask the other day and my curls were popping. My hair feels really good and moisturized.
> Here's the vid for anyone that's interested.


Nice @NowIAmNappy 

Love the idea of aloe vera added to the mix. I have some in bottles I need to use up and this was a fine idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 21, 2019)

Mixed up a rhassoul clay deep conditioner a few days ago. It worked well, hair was really soft and manageable. I blow dried my hair and the process was pretty quick and painless. I like rhassoul for conditioning more than cleansing. 

One thing I did not like about this experiment is that I added honey to it. I forgot that honey can lighten hair and it lightened the last inch or so of my hair to dark brown from my natural black hair color. Thankfully It's very subtle, but I could tell the next day after my hair wash. Should have used molasses instead of honey. :-/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Your hair looks amazing. I can’t wait to do another henna + indigo treatment. My hair is super dark but some washed out a little and I know want jet black super shiny hair. You can def see the blue tones of the black too. You’re hair has such dimension and shine I think you definitely found a winning combo!



Thank you! Indigo is a tricky fellow to get right. I find that the fresher crop, the sronger the color takes so I always buy Indigo as needed (no need to stock up). And most people say you can rinse after an hour but I always let my indigo marinate on my strands for at least 4 hours. When I take my time like this, I don't have to repeat the process for another 6 months.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 21, 2019)

Oiled Hair and scalp (olive, coconut, JBCO and ylang ylang essential oil) on top of fenugreek seed aloe lavender spritz in four sections. 

ETA: Wanted to show my hair a lil extra love before my salon appt this afternoon. I really wish there was a salon that used all natural plant based organic products and capable of doing all types (straight, relaxed, all types of natural) hair


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2019)

I was going to order some indigo from hennasooq but decided to wait it out. I have a huge project I need to undertake at home and feel I need to save as much funds as possible for that undertaking. 

I will hold off for now since I still have some in my stash at the moment. Someone else mentioned that purchasing only as needed is better and that's what I have decided to do. 

Carry on ladies...


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2019)

Been spritzing my roots with Fermented Rice Milk on my roots daily and adding moisturizer on the length..On my edges used different ayurvedic oils/balms..This combination seems to be working.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2019)

Fermenting Rice Water until Sunday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2019)

Today:
Cream & Coco's Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV Rinse
Coffee Rinse
Tea Rinse
Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2019)

Poured some of my herbal tea rinse over my hair before heading out to church this morning. Need to color it now but I am feeling very lazy today. We shall see if that happens .


----------



## Ltown (Mar 25, 2019)

rice water rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2019)

Ltown said:


> *rice water rinse*


@Ltown 
How are you making your R/W?  Or is it a Pre-Made?


----------



## betteron2day (Mar 25, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> The conditioner was a success but I think I'll add a bit more guar gum next time. This is huge for me. In striving for a 100% DIY regimen, finding a conditioner that was actually moisturizing, didn't involve bananas or avocado, and wasn't tedious has been tough. Happy to have found something. Now here's hoping it works just as well for my girls later this week.



I've been searching for a DIY conditioner too. Would you share your recipe? So far, my regime consists of all DIY except for the conditioner. Suggestions please.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 25, 2019)

betteron2day said:


> I've been searching for a DIY conditioner too. Would you share your recipe? So far, my regime consists of all DIY except for the conditioner. Suggestions please.


It's based on this video. I added mint leaves, sage leaves, and later guar gum w/ glycerin since mine wasn't nearly as thick as hers. My oil mix also isn't exactly the same as hers.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm still massaging my amla brahmi fenugreek oil infusion on my scalp every 2-3 days.  It's made my protective style a little frizzy, but I don't mind.


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2019)

Washed with-
Sirod Naturals”Coconut Milk”Fermented rice poo

Before I dc used”Sirod Natural” Rice water rinse 

Used-
Natures Ego”Bhringraj & Emu” leave in
Curl Dynasty-Kalahari”[email protected]
Natures Ego-“Carrot Cream” to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

Today I'll:

Massage my scalp with Ayurvedic Herbal Oil for a few minutes.

Moisturize my hair with Rosewater and seal with Ayurvedic Whipped Shea Butter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> It's based on this video. I added mint leaves, sage leaves, and later guar gum w/ glycerin since mine wasn't nearly as thick as hers. My oil mix also isn't exactly the same as hers.



I love her videos! I tried her soapnuts shampoo recipe and it cleaned the hell out of my hair. Like stripped it to the bone! LOL


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2019)

Poured some herbal tea rinse over my hair this morning, now bunning for the day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

For my next wash day, I'll be testing out a liquid leave in to see if I can get my roller sets to dry faster during the warm weather months.

Thinking of making a big batch of herbal tea rinse. (Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary)

Seperate it by 4 ounce batches. Add in some Panthenol and some Hydrolyzed Oats. A few drops of oil...argan, shea nut oil & maybe ricebran perhaps? We shall see!


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For my next wash day, I'll be testing out a liquid leave in to see if I can get my roller sets to dry faster during the warm weather months.
> 
> Thinking of making a big batch of herbal tea rinse. (Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary)
> 
> Seperate it by 4 ounce batches. Add in some Panthenol and some Hydrolyzed Oats. A few drops of oil...argan, shea nut oil & maybe ricebran perhaps? We shall see!



Do you use pumpkin seed oil?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Do you use pumpkin seed oil?



I've made a conditioner and an oil blend in the past with pumpkin seed oil before. I believe I'm out though but I remember quite liking it. I have a few more bottles of oil to use up before replacing it though.  How did pumpkin seed oil work for you? Did you like it for your hair?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've made a conditioner and an oil blend in the past with pumpkin seed oil before. I believe I'm out though but I remember quite liking it. I have a few more bottles of oil to use up before replacing it though.  How did pumpkin seed oil work for you? Did you like it for your hair?



I haven't used it.  Was considering purchasing a small bottle.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love her videos! I tried her soapnuts shampoo recipe and it cleaned the hell out of my hair. Like stripped it to the bone! LOL


She's one of my favorites! Hard to find people who still DIY. I haven't tried soapnuts on my hair but I loved them for laundry.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 26, 2019)

I wonder how often can you henna + indigo? while my hair is much darker all over, I want to do another in April (about a month since my last one) to give me that jet black then my goal is to do 1 ayurvedic hair pack each month alternating : strengthening, conditioning, coloring (repeat)


my new regimen will be:

wash and deep condition with Obia Naturals weekly
Moisturize and seal LOC with All Things O Natural Leave in and Butter and Camille Rose Natural Ayurvedic Growth Serum 2x weekly
Deep cleanse clay mask monthly
Ayurvedic Hair Mask Monthly


Also. Funny story: went to the salon recently because I needed a trim (can’t wait til my hair so long one day I can pull it to the front to see and trim myself lol) and as she was washing my hair she was like does anyone smell cumin?! Did you put cumin on your hair?!  Your hair feels a lil greasy too
  Umm yea that would be the fenugreek spritz + Ayurvedic oil I did to prep for this visit


----------



## SunkissedLife (Mar 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Today I'll:
> 
> Massage my scalp with Ayurvedic Herbal Oil for a few minutes.
> 
> Moisturize my hair with Rosewater and seal with Ayurvedic Whipped Shea Butter.



Oooo I looove Rose Water !! I’m always misting my face with it for extra moisture 

I bet it’s wonderful on hair too. Just so expensive and I can be heavy handed sometimes lol although I might have to switch from fenugreek to rose spritz because of its light refreshing scent


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Oooo I looove Rose Water !! I’m always misting my face with it for extra moisture
> 
> I bet it’s wonderful on hair too. *Just so expensive and I can be heavy handed sometimes *lol although I might have to switch from fenugreek to rose spritz because of its light refreshing scent



Where do you get your rosewater from? Mine is super cheap....like $5 for an 8 ounce bottle. I usually buy 4 bottles at a time and that lasts me a few years. I'm still using the batch I bought 3 or so years ago. LOL

And yesssssss.... I love it on my hair. I mist it in my hands first a few times and squeeze it in my hair. It is a staple in my beauty routine and the one thing I think every woman should have. I also use it as a toner after cleansing my face, for steam facials and a refresher for "down there" daily. So it saves so much money for me as it's universal. Love that stuff.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I haven't used it.  Was considering purchasing a small bottle.



I think you might like it. This is the one I have purchased in the past.

https://www.pipingrock.com/pumpkin-...oil-cold-pressed-organic-16-fl-oz-473-ml-8720


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> *I haven't used it.  Was considering purchasing a small bottle.*


@mzteaze 
You will love it


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 26, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I wonder how often can you henna + indigo? while my hair is much darker all over, I want to do another in April (about a month since my last one) to give me that jet black then my goal is to do 1 ayurvedic hair pack each month alternating : strengthening, conditioning, coloring (repeat)
> 
> 
> my new regimen will be:
> ...




I'm a firm 4 week between henna / Indigo session user.  You will need to be on top of your moisture game IF  you choose to go that route though.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> How are you making your R/W?  Or is it a Pre-Made?


@IDareT'sHair , i soak the rinse over night, use as a conditioner for 30 min and rinse.


----------



## Lita (Mar 26, 2019)

Just applied Stunna rice milk on my edges & parts of my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2019)

Ltown said:


> *i soak the rice over night, use as a conditioner for 30 min and rinse*.


@Ltown


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ve been using my fenugreek leave in this week, here’s how I’ve prepared it


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Where do you get your rosewater from?* Mine is super cheap....like $5 for an 8 ounce bottle.* I usually buy 4 bottles at a time and that lasts me a few years. I'm still using the batch I bought 3 or so years ago. LOL
> 
> And yesssssss.... I love it on my hair. I mist it in my hands first a few times and squeeze it in my hair. It is a staple in my beauty routine and the one thing I think every woman should have. I also use it as a toner after cleansing my face, for steam facials and a refresher for "down there" daily. So it saves so much money for me as it's universal. Love that stuff.



Where do you buy yours from?  That is a great price.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Where do you buy yours from?  That is a great price.



Here ya go Sis @BeautifulRoots 

https://www.vitacost.com/heritage-products-rose-petals-rosewater-body-splash

It's now a little over $6, but I looked at my past orders and I only paid $5.18 per bottle. 

I still think its priced well though.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2019)

*My regimen this weekend is:*

*Pre-poo *- Chicoro's *moisture pre-poo of AVG *and EVCO - I need the big guns this weekend and this works well on my hair.
*Shampoo* - Natur Growth Bambu shampo
*Protein DC* - Natur Growth Bambu DC
*Moisturizing DC* - Afro Love Hair Souffle mixed with Bekura YAM Nectar
*Leave-in* - IN Aloe and Hibiscus
*M/S* - CFCG Curl Moisturizer and BM Grease or diy Shea Butter
*Style* - Bunning since my hair still roots still look pretty dark from my henna color last weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 29, 2019)

Now that I'm back to mostly DIY (around 90%), I've already noticed a change in my hair. The first immediate change was the softness. My hair is already silky on its own, but it is still coarse. The herbs and powders seem to have balanced my hair and taken away the coarse feeling.

The next change was a significant decrease in my shedding. I shed 3 hairs while combing my hair....3, yes 3 hairs. Thats crazy for me...especially with all these hormonal changes my body has gone through over the last 5 years. I had a baby, breastfeed 18 months, got pregnant again, breastfed him for 15 months...then weened. So I've went through huge and ugly bouts of shedding. I'm jumping with joy that what I'm doing has helped me get back to normal...even better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy
....


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 29, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *My regimen this weekend is:*
> 
> *Pre-poo *- Chicoro's *moisture pre-poo of AVG *and EVCO - I need the big guns this weekend and this works well on my hair.



Nothing, and I do mean nothing beats this moisture pre-poo.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 29, 2019)

Got a couple (Shikakai and hibiscus) new powder goodies to experiment with and a reup of henna. So I made 2 mixes for an overnight Rx; one for my scalp (shikakai, hibiscus and coconut milk) and one for my strands (henna and coconut milk). My hair felt so much more substantial and hopefully it does something about the crazy shedding I've been having this month.

Either next week or the week after I'll do another FRW rinse. Since this was a spontaneous wash day I didnt have time to make any.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 29, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now that I'm back to mostly DIY (around 90%), I've already noticed a change in my hair. The first immediate change was the softness. My hair is already silky on its own, but it is still course. The herbs and powders seem to have balanced my hair and taken away the course feeling.
> 
> The next change was a significant decrease in my shedding. I shed 3 hairs while combing my hair....3, yes 3 hairs. Thats crazy for me...especially with all these hormonal changes my body has gone through over the last 5 years. I had a baby, breastfeed 18 months, got pregnant again, breastfed him for 15 months...then weened. So I've went through huge and ugly bouts of shedding. I'm jumping with joy that what I'm doing has helped me get back to normal...even better.


Same experience with DIYs!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Nothing, and I do mean nothing beats this moisture pre-poo.


I couldn't agree more @mzteaze .


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 30, 2019)

Spritzed the length of my hair with water and sealed with my ayurvedic oil and did 4 braids. Spritzed my scalp and roots with AVJ.


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 31, 2019)

I have Soultanicals DC with Chebe Powder mixed in on my hair right now.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2019)

using bamboo tea spray.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2019)

Just brewed a pot of herbal tea consisting of Hops, Horsetail Shavegrass, Lemongrass, and Earl Grey tea. I will be using it for the next 7-10 days.


----------



## water_n_oil (Mar 31, 2019)

Ayurvedic shea grease after my shower today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2019)

Yesterday I used:
Cream & Coco's Peach Kombucha Tea w/ACV
Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions Bamboo & Rice Water Rinse


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2019)

Just made some Fenugreek oil to brew for a week on my window sill. 

I also made some fenugreek rinse with AVJ and put it in the fridge to steep overnight before adding some peppermint and rosemary essential oils to it. I will start using that one tomorrow on my scalp and hair.


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2019)

Earlier sprayed some Stunna rice milk on my roots & Arabella Ayurvedic Hair oil on length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 1, 2019)

Y'all reminded me of that aloe vera gel and oil moisture pre-poo, so that's how my wash day started.  I also deep conditioned with fenugreek and amla powder.  I slowing incorporated the boiling water and fenugreek powder making that goopy mix before adding the amla powder and more water. Then I let it marinate for a few hours and added conditioner.  I really like this combo.  My curls are defined and my hair has nice sheen too.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

Sprayed and massaged my Fenugreek Tea Rinse on scalp and hair. The peppermint, Rosemary and Tea Tree oil in it have my scalp all wonderfully tingly. I am storing it in the fridge especially because of the AVG in it. It looks like it's enough for at least 2 weeks.

Here's is the recipe I used with a tiny change of adding about 2 ounces of my Hops, Earl Grey, and Horsetail Shavegrass herbal tea rinse I had in the fridge:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Y'all reminded me of that aloe vera gel and oil moisture pre-poo, so that's how my wash day started.  I also deep conditioned with fenugreek and amla powder.  I slowing incorporated the boiling water and fenugreek powder making that goopy mix before adding the amla powder and more water. Then I let it marinate for a few hours and added conditioner.  I really like this combo.  My curls are defined and my hair has nice sheen too.


So @WaistLengthDreams, did you strain your fenugreek before adding your conditioning mask? Or did you add the entire mix on your hair? If the latter, did you have any problems washing out the fenugreek powder completely from your hair?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 1, 2019)

Aggie said:


> So @WaistLengthDreams, did you strain your fenugreek before adding your conditioning mask? Or did you add the entire mix on your hair? If the latter, did you have any problems washing out the fenugreek powder completely from your hair?



No, I don't strain it.  Now that you mention it, I did use to get those tiny little balls of fenugreek left in my hair.  But since I've started using the fenugreek seeds that come already powdered (as opposed to crushing them or soaking the seeds then blending them), I don't get that anymore.  I also use about 2 measuring teaspoons of the powder.  But it rinses out as easy as a conditioner with no powders added.  Here's my hair now.


----------



## Lita (Apr 1, 2019)

Applied-
Natures Ego”Fenugreek Hair Food” on roots
Bekura Beauty-Bahari Water for moisture 
Natures Ego-Chebe Hair Growth lotion length 
Bekura Beauty-Apple sorghum syrup to seal

•I’m back in the city at my own place & it’s extremely cold here so I had to bring out the big dogs..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> No, I don't strain it.  Now that you mention it, I did use to get those tiny little balls of fenugreek left in my hair.  But since I've started using the fenugreek seeds that come already powdered (as opposed to crushing them or soaking the seeds then blending them), I don't get that anymore.  I also use about 2 measuring teaspoons of the powder.  But it rinses out as easy as a conditioner with no powders added.  Here's my hair now.


Wow!  Your hair is really pretty. I love it. I have some actual fenugreek powder in my stash that I can use instead of crushing the seeds I have. I'm so glad I asked this question. I need to try this to see if it will work for me as well as it did for you.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Sprayed and massaged my Fenugreek Tea Rinse on scalp and hair. The peppermint, Rosemary and Tea Tree oil in it have my scalp all wonderfully tingly. I am storing it in the fridge especially because of the AVG in it. It looks like enough for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> Here's is the recipe I used with a tiny change of adding about 2 ounces of my Hops, Earl Grey, and Horsetail Shavegrass herbal tea rinse I had in the fridge:


I put the seeds from the rinse into a freezer lock bag and storing it in the freezer to recycle and use again in a mask most likely. This one I will have to strain after blending it of course. I will post it here once I decide to do it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 1, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Wow!  Your hair is really pretty. I love it. I have some actual fenugreek powder in my stash that I can use instead of crushing the seeds I have. I'm so glad I asked this question. I need to try this to see if it will work for me as well as it did for you.



Thank you!  And good luck with the powder.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2019)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> Thank you!  And good luck with the powder.


Thanks love. I'm a little nervous about trying it, but I'll do it anyway and I'll probably do a protective style and hide my hair just in case it doesn't come out right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2019)

Lita said:


> *•I’m back in the city at my own place & it’s extremely cold here so I had to bring out the big dogs..*


@Lita
Enjoy being back.


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> Enjoy being back.



@IDareT'sHair Awww.Thank you

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For my next wash day, I'll be testing out a liquid leave in to see if I can get my roller sets to dry faster during the warm weather months.
> 
> Thinking of making a big batch of herbal tea rinse. (Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary)
> 
> Seperate it by 4 ounce batches. Add in some Panthenol and some Hydrolyzed Oats. A few drops of oil...argan, shea nut oil & maybe ricebran perhaps? We shall see!



Made the Herbal Tea Leave in Spray. Ended up using:
Herbal Tea Infusion
Rose Water
Broccoli Seed Oil
Oat Oil
Marula Oil
Pro-Vitamin B5
I preserved it with a food grade preservative (Potassium Sorbate) and fragranced it with tuberose oil. It smells so goodt! I poured it in an empty rosewater spray bottle, but I have some pretty apothecary bottles coming for all my little products to live in.

Pulled out 2 Ayurvedic Herbal Tea Pops from the freezer to make a conditioner with tomorrow. I'm getting everything lined up and ready for my upcoming wash day.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow, my fenugreek herbal rinse shrank my hair something fierce today - but I think it was because I added some herbal tea rinse to it. I'll leave the herbal tea out when I make it next time. My hair feels so strong too. A girl can get used to this


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## imaginary (Apr 3, 2019)

I left some rice in water overnight to start my FRW and forgot to strain it before I left for work this morning. Hopefully this doesn't affect its potency. 

I'll strain it tonight and put it in the fridge.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 3, 2019)

I washed my hair with Aritha, Hibiscus and Aloe. It took a while to completely rinse from my hair but it felt good afterwards.  Here's the video for my mix.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2019)

Finished making my Ayurvedic Balancing Conditioner. Very rarely do I get conditioners right on the first try but this one is banging so i wont be adjusting any measurements/ingredients.

Powders used: Henna, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Amla, Coconut Milk, Banana, Aloe Vera, Guava Fruit & Honey. (Mixed with herbal tea).

Other ingredients:
Murumuru Butter
BTMS 50
Argan oil
Kukui Oil 
Tamanu Oil
Hydrolyzed Oats
Preserved with Potassium Sorbate
Fragranced with Bonfire Bliss fragrance oil.

It's marinating now in my hair and I will rinse in the morning. I made 12 ounces and I only used 3 for my entire head, so this conditioner should last around 3 more washes. The slip is insane...I'm assuming from the fenugreek.


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2019)

Applied some Stunna rice milk on my edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 3, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  That FO sounds right up my alley. What does it smell like?


----------



## imaginary (Apr 3, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Finished making my Ayurvedic Balancing Conditioner. Very rarely do I get conditioners right on the first try but this one is banging so i wont be adjusting any measurements/ingredients.
> 
> Powders used: Henna, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Amla, Coconut Milk, Banana, Aloe Vera, Guava Fruit & Honey. (Mixed with herbal tea).
> 
> ...



Very nice. Is BTMS hard to mix in? Like can i just add in it to a mix randomly or do I actually have to follow a protocol?


----------



## imaginary (Apr 3, 2019)

Strained my FRW into a spray bottle and added lavender, grapefruit, rosehip and rose fragrance oils. Sprayed over my bun and ponytail and then topped it off with shea butter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  That FO sounds right up my alley. What does it smell like?



It smells delicious! @water_n_oil If you are familiar with Bath & Body works "Marshmallow Fireside"....it smells similar to that. A toasted, sweet, smoky, woodsy, night air-ish type scent. This is the company description:

A fragrance reminiscent of gentle, dusky breezes and bonfires, with notes of dried, wind-blown leaves, heliotrope, charred woods of pine and cedar, amber, smoky sandalwood, and musk with a background containing hints of roasted marshmallows, brown sugar, coconut and soft vanilla. This is a fascinating, complex, unique and appealing scent.

It is definitely true to its description.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Very nice. Is BTMS hard to mix in? Like can i just add in it to a mix randomly or do I actually have to follow a protocol?



BTMS is fairly easy to work with, however it does require melting it first similar to how you would work with a hard butter like cocoa butter.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It smells delicious! @water_n_oil If you are familiar with Bath & Body works "Marshmallow Fireside"....it smells similar to that. A toasted, sweet, smoky, woodsy, night air-ish type scent. This is the company description:
> 
> A fragrance reminiscent of gentle, dusky breezes and bonfires, with notes of dried, wind-blown leaves, heliotrope, charred woods of pine and cedar, amber, smoky sandalwood, and musk with a background containing hints of roasted marshmallows, brown sugar, coconut and soft vanilla. This is a fascinating, complex, unique and appealing scent.
> 
> It is definitely true to its description.


Unfamiliar with that BBW scent but that sounds incredible. I haven't played around with FOs yet but I think I want to try a few for shea and a conditioner recipe I have in the works.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 4, 2019)

I have been doing scalp massages with no oil or minimal whipped shea butter almost every other day since getting my hair straightened. last night I noticed my scalp was kind of sore when I went to massage it (hopefully that means my hair is gonna be grow grow gowing!) and oil length of hair with my DIY growth herbal oil mix. omg this makes my hair soooooo soft and I always get such good. I think it's the ylang ylang EO. 


back to curly wash day tonight:

Sukesh Ayurveda pack but I'm not sure if I should apply to dry dirty hair and wash after or shampoo first

deep condition with Obia Naturals 

trialing of ATON leave in and butter (so buttery and melts instantly, first ingredient is shea butter and I think this may be my fav pre-made shea butter blend)


debating if I should rock a twist out or try two jumbo braids with extension hair -- I wanna be super cute for this festival this weekend lol


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Finished making my Ayurvedic Balancing Conditioner. Very rarely do I get conditioners right on the first try but this one is banging so i wont be adjusting any measurements/ingredients.
> 
> Powders used: Henna, Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Amla, Coconut Milk, Banana, Aloe Vera, Guava Fruit & Honey. (Mixed with herbal tea).
> 
> ...




This sounds and looks amazing!!! Also love that you added preservatives so it’s shelf stable and will last multiple wash days. 

Can you provide additional details about the benefits of the butter and oils? I haven’t heard of some of them before


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

*This week I will be:*

-*Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO*
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Unfamiliar with that BBW scent but that sounds incredible. I haven't played around with FOs yet but I think I want to try a few for shea and a conditioner recipe I have in the works.



I'm a bit of an aromatherapy junkie; so I have fragrance oils, wax melts, diffusers etc. everywhere. LOL. Let me know if there is anything you want to sample and if it's in my stash...I'd be happy to gift you some.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> This sounds and looks amazing!!! Also love that you added preservatives so it’s shelf stable and will last multiple wash days.
> 
> Can you provide additional details about the benefits of the butter and oils? I haven’t heard of some of them before



I have a girlfriend in Hawaii that put me on to Kukui oil and Tamanu oil. Those two (along with monoi oil) are very popular on the Islands. My first bottle of kukui was handmade by her grandmother and it was so yummy. It was thick and felt like pure silk. Whenever we go there, I always get me a fresh handmade jar of it. Tamanu oil is rich, thick, deep green in color and is supposed to be the end all/cure all for eczema, dry scalp and stretch marks. I always use it on my scalp in the cold weather months thinned out with other oils. (It's one of the main oils in my Ayurvedic Herbal oil blend. )

This is my first experience with Murumuru butter on my hair. I should have used it alone to test it out first, but I'm a rebel.  The entire conditioner was so good, so I'm sure the butter helped to achieve some of that awesomeness.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm a bit of an aromatherapy junkie; so I have fragrance oils, wax melts, diffusers etc. everywhere. LOL. Let me know if there is anything you want to sample and if it's in my stash...I'd be happy to gift you some.


Thank you for the offer! Still perusing for now


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 5, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> back to curly wash day tonight:
> 
> Sukesh Ayurveda pack but I'm not sure if I should apply to dry dirty hair and wash after or shampoo first
> 
> ...



I was way too tired last night. I made my Sukesh pack a little watery and let it marinate for ~45min (half that time w heat). My curls were poppin and felt stronger although my hair did feel a little hard after rinsing so definitely more of a protein treatment and felt a little coated so I did a quick poo.

Currently deep conditioning under the dryer. Going to use ATON leave in and butter  to slick into two braids. Plan on adding hair to do two jumbo braids for a cute but protective style for dreamville fest


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 5, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy & @water_n_oil 

Obviously I will need to invest in some Tamanu oil or butter to add to my body Shea butter blend. Thanks!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 5, 2019)

using bamboo spritz.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2019)

Ltown said:


> using *bamboo spritz*.


Used mine earlier today as well


----------



## Lita (Apr 5, 2019)

Thursday-
Did a pre poo with Natures Ego”Onion oil”
L’oreal”Clay Wash”
Happy Being Nappy”Onion Growth Con” 1hr
Nur Creations”Rice Water” 20min
Herbal Essence”Honey I’m strong con to rinse out
Stunna”Rice Milk” on scalp
TMC Halo leave in
Nur Creations”Marshmallow/Slippery elm balm
Fenugreek oil to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

This a.m.
Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Black Coffee under my Protein DC'er
Moringa Tea under my Moisturizing DC'er
Rice Water as a Final Treatment (under plastic cap 20 minutes)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This a.m.
> Cantu ACV Root Rinse
> Black Coffee under my Protein DC'er
> Moringa Tea under my Moisturizing DC'er
> *Rice Water as a Final Treatment (under plastic cap 20 minutes)*



Using DIY Rice Water with KBN's Growth Rinse (Under Plastic Cap)


----------



## imaginary (Apr 6, 2019)

I've been spraying with rice water everyday this week and I really think Im going to continue with this because it is much much (MUCH) easier to stomach the application. The next mix I make wont have any oils though so that I can try it on my skin without fear of an angry breakout. I have half the bottle left, which means I'd be using it 2 weeks at a time, which fits perfectly into my wash day cycle. so now I wont have to remember to do this rinse for wash day.

Things I've noticed thus far: 

when I apply it during the week I have to use it in conjunction with my leave in conditioner or else my hair is a touch hard and needs to be wetted again to be finagled into my daily bun
I need to temper how much I apply, or at the very least allow my hair to breeze out a bit so I don't go to bed with wet hair because my scalp WILL stage a protest
#2 along with applying my shea mix overnight leads to a kind of curry/herbally scent in the morning. Ive bought fragrance oil and added it (along with a bunch of others) to my shea mix to hopefully beat that ish into submission
In the future I definitely would want to try to mix the FRW with fenugreek tea but that may be limited to washdays since the maple syrup/curry smell was something that made me very lax in applying.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 7, 2019)

APB Karanja Itchy Scalp Treatment tonight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2019)

Note to self: No henna unless I follow it up with indigo. The conditioner I used on my wash day had henna and now my roots are plum-ish. I thought the other powders would tone it down but nah. 

I'm having fun in conditioner creation land. Made a Fenugreek Hydrating Mask to replace the last conditioner I made with henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Those Conditioners!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2019)

Today Infusing:
Fenugreek w/Sweet Almond Oil

Also Infused about a month ago:
Coffee w/Grapeseed Oil
Chebe w/EVOO Oil


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2019)

Pre-pooed with AVG. EVCO and EVOO this morning mixed in with 2 tablespoons of Baba de Caracol conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 7, 2019)

used horsetail/rosemary/nettle tea rinse.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 8, 2019)

I’d like to join the challenge. All I’m really doing right now is using chebe powder every 5 days. I plan on using it consistently for 4-6 weeks and then washing. Yesterday was my 2nd application of chebe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2019)

@chocolat79 


Glad to have you join us.

Please discuss your findings with Chebe and anything else, in addition you might be using.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks @IDareT'sHair! I'll report on my findings the beginning of May.

Yesterday, I just reapplied the Chebe powder to my hair. I'm using the traditional method, meaning I'm using rosewater to spray first and then a mixture of cream using Bekura Tapioca Cream with Jojoba Oil, JBCO, Blue Magic Castor Oil grease and a bit of chebe powder, alternating with the chebe powder, twisting it and then adding the rosewater to hydrate it again.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2019)

Fenugreek and AVJ tea rinse on my hair and scalp tonight. Feel really cool because of the essential oils I put in it.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 8, 2019)

Yesterday I :
- Prepooed with aloe vera gel, JBCO and coconut oil 
- Rinse with rice water, fenugreek, CP tea and honey 
- DC with Belle Bar Chebe mixed with avocado, grapeseed oil and bhringraj powder


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 8, 2019)

*Infusing oil tips?
*
I don’t think I can keep up with the herb packs. Too much time and energy and esp all that rinsing. Plus when I was rinsing out my deep conditioner the water was brownish definite sign I didn’t rinse all the mud in my hair and sure enough my hair was pretty hard when styling.

Instead I’m thinking of incorporating oil rinses. I would love to use an Ayurvedic packed oil. I want to DIY one (using penetrating oils of course) but every time it was grainy I was never able to fully strain. Otherwise I will likely use simple growth mix: EVOO/EVCO + ylang ylang essential oil. Except I will still be doing henna packs because that gives my hair life lol

What are your fav herbs to infuse and how to do you infuse them?

What is your fav pre-made mix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2019)

NurCreations Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> *Infusing oil tips?
> *
> I don’t think I can keep up with the herb packs. Too much time and energy and esp all that rinsing. Plus when I was rinsing out my deep conditioner the water was brownish definite sign I didn’t rinse all the mud in my hair and sure enough my hair was pretty hard when styling.
> 
> ...



Tips for infusing oils:
Large mason jar, put your powders in, fill it up with oils, apply low heat and infuse for 8 to 12 hours. Shake it up and leave it for 4 to 6 weeks. (My favorite way). When its time to strain, the powders will have settled to the bottom and seperate from the oil. This is good because you can just pour the seperated oil without getting that much of the powders....just stop pouring before you hit the powders.

You can also place the powders in a coffee filter, tie the top with a rubber band to close it off and throw that in the mason jar instead. 

My favorite herbs to infuse are:
Fenugreek
Amla
Bhringraj 
(Together or just 3 seperate oil blends)

And I always use Rosemary or Geranium EO in my infused oil blends.

I've never used a premade oil blend, so I cant help you there. 

HTH Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2019)

Used my Fenugreek Shea Butter. Hair feels all kinda fluffy and soft!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2019)

Sprayed my Fenugreek?AVJ Tea Rinse on hair and scalp this morning.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 9, 2019)

@SunkissedLife 

I essentially do mine the same way as @ElevatedEnergy except I do the heated step in a dedicated slow cooker. The powders end up as a "sludge" that sinks to the bottom and thus easy pouring vs needing to strain. I portion off the oil in an applicator bottle leaving the rest and the powders to sit for a few weeks. I use grapeseed, safflower, and castor oil mixed with a herb blend and fenugreek seeds.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 9, 2019)

Did a tea rinse using fenugreek and horsetail. I loved how soft and shiny it made my hair. I'm going to aim for using this mix once a week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 9, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Did a tea rinse using fenugreek and horsetail. I loved how soft and shiny it made my hair. I'm going to aim for using this mix once a week.



Skin just all kinds of flawless!!!

I need a teapot like you used in the video! Mind sharing where you purchased it?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Did a tea rinse using fenugreek and horsetail. I loved how soft and shiny it made my hair. I'm going to aim for using this mix once a week.


Nice video. I wanna know where you got that tea kettle from as well please.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Skin just all kinds of flawless!!!
> 
> I need a teapot like you used in the video! Mind sharing where you purchased it?





Aggie said:


> Nice video. I wanna know where you got that tea kettle from as well please.



Hey ladies, I believe I got it from amazon a few years ago. I couldnt find the exact ones, but found some pretty cute alternatives.
or


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Hey ladies, I believe I got it from amazon a few years ago. I couldnt find the exact ones, but found some pretty cute alternatives.
> or


Thank you for the links. Going to check them out right now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Hey ladies, I believe I got it from amazon a few years ago. I couldnt find the exact ones, but found some pretty cute alternatives.
> or



Thank you! Both are really good prices too!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you! Both are really good prices too!


Agreed. I just put the 43 oz kettle in my cart for my next purchase when I'm ready.


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2019)

Stunna rice milk on my roots/finger detangle & Hair back in 4braids...My lower length is still moisturized from Camille Rose”Honey” & Fenugreek Hair oil that I applied the other day. 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2019)

NurCreations Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 11, 2019)

Still using my tea rinse as a leavein, I added some glycerin to it.


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2019)

I have rice water sitting overnight to use tomorrow “Friday”

Ingredients-Rice,Onion,matcha green tea,fo ti root,cinnamon eo & peppermint.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2019)

Baggying with: Stunna Rice Water


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 12, 2019)

Reapplied chebe today. I can see it's starting to stretch my hair.  I'll be doing it for a month,  then washing,  then starting over again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Today Using:
Homemade Infused Fenugreek Oil
Cantu's ACV Rinse
Clay Wash
Fermented Rice Water Rinse
Fermented Rice Water L-I


----------



## Ltown (Apr 14, 2019)

bamboo spritz today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe R/W & Mint L-I


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 14, 2019)

Usual ayurvedic grease today.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 14, 2019)

Made another batch of FRW. Let the rice sit overnight  then put it into a spray bottle and into the fridge with nothing else added. I have braids in now so my usage will be slowed down some, and hopefully spraying my scalp yields some positives.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 14, 2019)

Made some Fenugreek & Black Soap Face Wash/Shampoo

Green Tea with Jasmine Blossoms
African Black Soap
Fenugreek Powder
Panthenol, Colloidal Oats & Coconut Milk Powder Xanthum Gum
Fragrance oil
Potassium Sorbate  

It turned out really good!



Very frothy, yet creamy once the bubbles settled from me using my immersion blender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Looks really good Sis.

Please come back and give us a review after you use it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 14, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Looks really good Sis.
> 
> Please come back and give us a review after you use it.



Will do! I'll start using it on my face tomorrow and my hair on my next wash day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Ohhhh, never thought to combine green tea and black soap. I love liquid black soap for us as well as a green tea & castile soap combo I use. May have to try the two together (well minus the castile probably).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Ohhhh, never thought to combine green tea and black soap. I love liquid black soap for us as well as a green tea & castile soap combo I use. May have to try the two together (well minus the castile probably).



Yes, I love black soap....especially for my face!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

@water_n_oil Also wanted to let you know of another surprise discovery I made that I was sharing with another member. Fenugreek healed then cleared up my DS's eczema patches within a few hours. It's been a full week now, and the patches are smooth and I haven't caught him scratching.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Made some Fenugreek & Black Soap Face Wash/Shampoo
> 
> Green Tea with Jasmine Blossoms
> African Black Soap
> ...



This looks amazing. I’ve been toying with the idea of switching to black soap for my body - I’ve been looking for a pre-made alternative to dove sensitive skin soap but have found many natural bars irritating or drying :/ what brand of black soap do you use for your base ?


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @water_n_oil Also wanted to let you know of another surprise discovery I made that I was sharing with another member. Fenugreek healed then cleared up my DS's eczema patches within a few hours. It's been a full week now, and the patches are smooth and I haven't caught him scratching.


Whoaaa, how are you using it? DD2 scratches like an addict. I need to make a new batch of her shea mix. CeraVe has been helping smooth her skin but the two together work better.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 15, 2019)

just did a mini haul of some more herbs/powders from HennaSooq. As I mentioned before I plan to start using more infused oils and glosses, full herb pack for henna + indigo coloring only (which I’m thinking bout doing sometime this week maybe Wed)


I want to make two oils, plan to infuse 4 weeks (or minimum of 1 week before I begin to use) - one penetrating for pre-poo or oil rinses - growth, thickness, etc. and one to use after washing for regular scalp massages and sealing with my shea butter that smells wonderful. all powders included below are now in my possession 



penetrating, growth oil mix for oil rinses:

1/3 cup each of olive oil + coconut oil + avocado oil
3 tablespoons Fenugreek seeds + 2 tablespoons bhringraj + 2 tablespoons aloe Vera powder + 2 tablespoons henna + 1 tablespoons Amla + 1 tablespoons Brahmi
10 drops of ylang ylang and/or lavender EO

nourishing, moisturizing, good smelling oil mix for scalp massages/sealing on clean hair:

1/2 cup Sunflower or Avocado Oil + 1/4 cup olive oil + 1/4 cup coconut oil
2 tablespoons rose petal + 2 tablespoons aloe vera + 1 tablespoons bhringraj + 1 tablespoons brahmi
10 drops EO: lavender or rose or jasmine

open to suggestions/critics.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Whoaaa, how are you using it? DD2 scratches like an addict. I need to make a new batch of her shea mix. CeraVe has been helping smooth her skin but the two together work better.



It was a pure accident. I was deep conditioning my hair with the Fenugreek conditioner I made and he came over to me reaching for me to pick him up. I still had conditioner on my hands, so I just rubbed it on his legs so i could pick him up. LOL. That night, when I went to change his pamper...the redness was gone and the patch was completely clear. I was like







So then I made a fenugreek tea and sprayed his leg and thighs again and look Sis....



The ends of the straw are where the patches are. (Well were) You can barely see them. Just last week they were bleeding and inflamed. I'm just so happy. I know you know how hurtful it is when they are in pain and there is not mucn you can do. I hope this helps you and any other mommy out there in similar situations. Probably would work well on any dry skin/scalp conditions too.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  omgoodness, will make a batch tonight! Thank you! It's awful when she scratches. There have been times were she dug really deep (thankfully not in a while though). That dc you made looked heavenly btw.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

Yall this tea kettle is everything. 

 

 

 

I'm making some tea to drink but I'll also be using it for my hair of course. Thanks @NowIAmNappy for the idea/links. You rock!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  omgoodness, will make a batch tonight! Thank you! It's awful when she scratches. There have been times were she dug really deep (thankfully not in a while though). *That dc you made looked heavenly bt*w.



Thank you. Do you have Tamanu oil? My research was showing that it was good for eczema too and my deep conditioner has it in there now that I think about it. Try tamanu with the fenugreek spray if you have it, if not then fenugreek alone still would work wonders. Keep me updated!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you. Do you have Tamanu oil? My research was showing that it was good for eczema too and my deep conditioner has it in there now that I think about it. Try tamanu with the fenugreek spray if you have it, if not then fenugreek alone still would work wonders. Keep me updated!


Sure do. The mix I make for her is just shea, tamnu, and jbco. Will report back once I start using the fenugreek.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> This looks amazing. I’ve been toying with the idea of switching to black soap for my body - I’ve been looking for a pre-made alternative to dove sensitive skin soap but have found many natural bars irritating or drying :/ what brand of black soap do you use for your base ?



I use this one by Oslove Organics. 


But I would not recommend it on your body though. The few times I used it on my body, some of the soap got "down there"  and ummmm she was not pleased. 

But for my face....oh yes ma'am...straight no chaser.
Hair....double yes ma'am...but diluted with tea...cause who doesnt love a good tea with anything! LOL

No need to add oils and all that jazz. It's not as stripping as other brands I've used.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2019)

Did a pre with 365 Coconut oil,Washed L’oreal Clay poo,Rice water rinse,Dc,Stunna rice milk on scalp,Bekura Beauty bahari Water on length,Nur Creations Slippery Elm/Marshmallow balm to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

Fenugreek tea just finished
Heating phase of a new batch of ayurvedic oil ongoing
Shea, tamanu, & jbco blend in a water bath now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2019)

Used:
Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth Rice Water L-I

Currently Steeping:
A Pot of Ginger Root (to make a Hair Rinse) .  Bought the Ginger Root a while back.  Needed to hurry up and use it.

So, I decided to steep pure a pot of ginger root.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 16, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Girl, one use later and I'm a believer! The only rough spots on DD2 tonight were places she had scars from scratching. Will definitely keep using the fenugreek spritz in conjunction with the shea/tamanu balm. I was starting to get lazy about kitchen mixing but you motivated me to get up this afternoon. Main thing I still need to work on is our conditioner so I can stop buying store bought ones (or at least drastically cut back).


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 16, 2019)

Wow very inspiring to read these fenugreek discoveries and recipes. Never thought to try it for skin.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy *Girl, one use later and I'm a believer! The only rough spots on DD2 tonight were places she had scars from scratchin*g. Will definitely keep using the fenugreek spritz in conjunction with the shea/tamanu balm. I *was starting to get lazy about kitchen mixing but you motivated me to get up this afternoon. Main thing I still need to work on is our conditioner so I can stop buying store bought ones (or at least drastically cut back*).



OMGeeeeeeeeee! Yay!







I got lazy too but I know it was mostly because I didnt like making everything on every wash day, but my saving grave has truly been using a preservative. Now I can stretch how often I have to mix to around every 3 months on average with the exception of my herbal tea rinse which I prefer fresh. I've been able to replace every product I was using except Curl Junkie Daily Fix which I'm not in a rush to replace because I have a full bottle and only use it now to rinse my henna. However I'm sure when it's time to replace it, I can just add a surfactant like Cocamidopropyl Betaine to my Fenugreek conditioner and turn it into a Cleansing Conditioner. Paired with cleansing EO's like peppermimt or citrus fruits would probably turn the cleansing ability up a notch.

Happy Mixing Sis! @water_n_oil


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 16, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Wow very inspiring to read these fenugreek discoveries and recipes. Never thought to try it for skin.



Me either! Fenugreek has really amazed me as of late. Perfect for moms having trouble with lactation, hair, scalp, skin....just all around a bomb herb.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yall this tea kettle is everything.
> 
> View attachment 445577
> 
> ...




You're Welcome hun!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 16, 2019)

Just made an ayurvedic hair oil use brahmi, amla, fenugreek seeds and horsetail, I did sprinkle in a little henna in there the other day so I'm excited to continue using this oil over the next couple of weeks.
Here's my tutorial if any are interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth Rinse


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 16, 2019)

Did cold brew overnight tea for my next batch of shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2019)

Steeped a really nice Pot of Fresh Ginger Root (for Rinses).  It sounds very refreshing.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 17, 2019)

Is anyone using a ready-made ayurvedic conditioner?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 17, 2019)

I went on my 2 week holiday and forgot that I left some rice water in the cupboard, fermenting. When I got back, I was tempted to pour it down the drain because I've never let it go that long before, but I put it in the fridge. I used some as a rinse on Sunday.

I used some in my clay mix yesterday and left on for an hour. My hair felt very clean, almost stripped. I followed with a rice water rinse, left on while I showered and then rinsed. My hair felt more balanced after that and looked very defined. I used clay on Sunday so my hair didn't much build up/ wasn't that dirty. Probably didn't need all that time.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Is anyone using a ready-made ayurvedic conditioner?



I have two staple natural deep conditioners

 Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage. Love how it feels in my hair. Makes it easy to detangle and convenient because I can get it on the ground. You do have to rinse well or you will see the herbs that are in it. Super hydrating. I favor the next only because I feel I always end up using a lot so I don’t get as many uses out of one jar. But I am notoriously heavy handed lol

 Obia Naturals Babassu Deep conditioner and I really like it.  It’s thick (which I like) and you don’t need a lot and it spreads easily. Definitely a new staple although you do have to give it time to penetrate into the hair. But always leaves my hair feeling super soft and moisturized. 

Open and looking forward to more reviews!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 17, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I have two staple natural deep conditioners
> 
> Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage. Love how it feels in my hair. Makes it easy to detangle and convenient because I can get it on the ground. You do have to rinse well or you will see the herbs that are in it. Super hydrating. I favor the next only because I feel I always end up using a lot so I don’t get as many uses out of one jar. But I am notoriously heavy handed lol
> 
> ...


I just started using the Obia last week and I love it! I've used it overnight twice and with heat once. It leaves my hair feeling great each time. I feel ya on not getting many uses out of dcs which sucks given the cost of the nicer ones.


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2019)

Applied some Fennugreek/Rosemary balm on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 18, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Is anyone using a ready-made ayurvedic conditioner?



I am - Natty Naturals Deep Conditioner


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2019)

Steeped some herbal tea overnight to use as my "rinse out" conditioner.

Herbs: Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 18, 2019)

Chebe application today.  It definitely keeps my hair moisturized


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Rice Water Leave-In with Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Steeped some herbal tea overnight to use as my "rinse out" conditioner.
> 
> Herbs: Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek Seeds & Rosemary.



Ended up adding more ingredients to it. Instead:

Horsetail, Stinging Nettle, Oatstraw, Rosehips, Burdock Root, Fenugreek, Rosemary, Sunflower Oil, Sea Kelp, Amla, Bhringraj, & Sodium Lactate. 

Used the double basin method in the sink and poured over my hair for a few minutes until all the rinse was gone. Left the last rinse in and sat under my steamer for 20 mins. My hair felt strengthened but still soft. I'll use it this way whenever I do it from now on. I really enjoyed this rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2019)

This Morning:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Black Coffee Rinse
Tea Rinse
Ginger Rinse (Fresh Ginger Root)
Soultanicals Fermented RW Rinse 
Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint Leave-In


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 20, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Morning:
> Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
> Black Coffee Rinse
> Tea Rinse
> ...



I see @IDareT'sHair got the tea bug like me!  Sound yummy!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 20, 2019)

I want a nice floral tea rinse so I threw every kind of dried flower I had in the house in my blend.

They are so colorful and pretty! 

 

Passionflower, Hops, Rose Petals, Rose Hips, Rose Buds, Lavender &  Calendula. I already know the shine from this will be crazy....flowers always give my hair so much shine....especially hops. 

SideNote to myself mostly: LOL
Rinses always left my hair kind of rough feeling, but most hair friendly herbs/teas/powders are astringent so I usually expet that. However, I've been able to counteract that and make them more on the conditioning level by adding in a humectant and oil as well as diluting the tea with distilled water/citric acid combo. Mannnnn Tea rinses really can replace rinse out conditioners once you get your right groove going. 

I'm super excited for my next rinse. Think I'mma use this combo for a conditioner too. MMMMMM!!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 20, 2019)

I had another full wash day.  And I'm pretty settled on this line up: Amla Brahmi and Fenugreek infused oil as a hot oil treatment, Ayurvedic Shampoo bar, Hibiscus infused ACV rinse,  Deep conditioned by adding amla powder and fenugreek powder to my dc, and shea butter as my leave-in before styling.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 20, 2019)

Yall have me wanting to incorporate more rinses. I've done acv, oat, citric acid, and black tea rinses in the past (not all mixed together lol).


----------



## Lita (Apr 20, 2019)

I did a 2 day pre poo with Cayenne pepper oil & fermented black rice water..Tiday Saturday washed with Shea Yurvedic poo/Dc/used Stunna rice milk...Applied Fenugreek & Rosemary hair balm on edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I want a nice floral tea rinse so I threw every kind of dried flower I had in the house in my blend.
> 
> They are so colorful and pretty!
> 
> ...



Very cool, so you add citric acid as well as distilled water to your herbal mixes or do you just use one or the other?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Very cool, so you add citric acid as well as distilled water to your herbal mixes or do you just use one or the other?




I place 1/4 teaspoon of citric acid into a full gallon of distilled water. Whenever I make my tea rinses, I do a 1/1 ratio of tea to this citric acid/distilled water combo.
So say:
16 ounces herbal tea....
16 ounces of the CA/Distilled water combo

*I hope thats not too confusing.
I'll come back and do a tea rinse tutorial once I wake up better & have my coffee. LOL I have a kettle full of it thats been steeping overnight, so it's nice and strong by now*.

Citric Acid is a similar concept to ACV. It will balance the PH, close the cuticle leaving the hair with shine, and help remove soap scum from soapy cleansers. (black soap, or natural shampoo bars). So if you like ACV in your hair, you can use fhat instead. My scalp hates ACV no matter the concentration so this is a good alternative. Citric Acid can be found in Walmart near the canning/mason jars section. It's super cheap too.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2019)

rice rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Loved the look of your Colorful Boquet of Flowers. 

Good Stuff.  I have some Malva Leaves I forgot about. 

Can't wait to steep a pot and add some Rose Petals and some Hibiscus Flowers to my mix.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

Conditioning Tea Rinse Tutorial:

To start, make a balancing solution:
Citric Acid/Distilled Water
1/4 tsp to 1 Gallon Ratio



Steep herbs (I like to boil distilled water, pour it over the herbs and allow them to steep overnight). Once steeped, I pour the tea in a measuring cup to see how many ounces I get then pour the CA/Distilled Water mixture in to match the amount in a 1/1 ratio.



Add a humectant. I prefer Sodium Lactate as it leaves a silky feel to the hair.



It also can pull way more moisture out the air than most humectants out there....like say glycerin. On my hair, glycerin attracts dirt and is super sticky/waxy....but if it works for your hair, by all means use it! I use 10 drops Sodium Lactate....you dont need much.

At this point, you can bottle it and use it as a moisturizer before sealing.



The Citric Acid will assist in preserving it while stored in the fridge. Another benefit of using Sodium Lactate is that it has tons of antioxidants so it can assist in preserving the spray as well. I would still use this up within 2 weeks though.

Or you can:
Get some reusable freezer safe containers.



Split the tea in half.


To each container, I add

1 tablespoon oil (any your hair likes)
EO's (5 drops each)



Then place in the freezer until ready to use.



I like the spouts on these containers. You can pop them open and pour the tea directly on your hair/scalp. They are $1 and some change at Walmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
I may throw some Guava Leaves in with my Floral Blend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I may throw some Guava Leaves in with my Floral Blend.



Yummy! I have some Guava powder. I need some leaves in my life too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Yummy! I have some Guava powder. I need some leaves in my life too!*


@ElevatedEnergy
Guava Leaves makes an excellent Tea Blend...  (I am using Guava Leaf Tea.Bags btw)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Guava Leaves makes an excellent Tea Blend...  (I am using Guava Leaf Tea.Bags btw)



Tea bags would be even better since there is no straining involved.

Do you mind sharing where you purchased from, if you remember? I like the powder form, but its pretty sticky....tea bags would be awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
A/M/A/Z/O/N


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice tutorial @ElevatedEnergy . I haven't done a citric acid rinse in a while but I remember my hair being super soft afterward. Also nice to avoid the smell of acv though I've gotten used to it.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I place 1/4 teaspoon of citric acid into a full gallon of distilled water. Whenever I make my tea rinses, I do a 1/1 ratio of tea to this citric acid/distilled water combo.
> So say:
> 16 ounces herbal tea....
> 16 ounces of the CA/Distilled water combo
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. I have some citric acid that I've never used mostly because I didnt know what to do with it, lol.  I'll try your rinse method next wash day. 

Would it work in leave ins or conditioners as well out of curiosity?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Nice tutorial @ElevatedEnergy . I haven't done a citric acid rinse in a while but I remember my hair being super soft afterward. Also nice to avoid the smell of acv though I've gotten used to it.



Yes, my hair is still super soft as well and I haven't moisturized since wash day. I will tonight though just out of habit. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I have some citric acid that I've never used mostly because I didnt know what to do with it, lol.  I'll try your rinse method next wash day.
> 
> *Would it work in leave ins or conditioners as well out of curiosity?*



I've seen both being sold with citric acid in them. I have a conditioner recipe in my head that I want to play around with soon too. LOL Just waiting on a few more raw ingredients to come in the mail.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 21, 2019)

Feel like doing my hair again tonight so I'm gonna do Minimalist Beauty's green tea, acv  & honey rinse followed by aloe juice and oil. My hair was in one of its best states when I was using these three things regularly.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I want a nice floral tea rinse so I threw every kind of dried flower I had in the house in my blend.
> 
> They are so colorful and pretty!
> 
> ...



This blend looks amazing!!! It’s no small wonder your hair looks the way it does with all the great DIY mixes and blends you use. 

I have a couple of questions if you don’t mind me asking lol 

Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio? 

Do you Think you could leave it in? Instead of rinsing it out if you didn’t use the citric acid? Seems like it would be a good refresher spray maybe if I mixed with a little aloe Vera juice Hmmm....

What did it smell like? Was it all wonderful and floral or did it end up not having much of a scent? This is the type of floral mix I want to use for an oil infusion. I feel like it would be so moisturizing and smell so good. 

 Where is your favorite place to buy herbs? I’ve heard amazon but I always get stuck on what brand and mountain rose herbs but shipping smh.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> This blend looks amazing!!! It’s no small wonder your hair looks the way it does with all the great DIY mixes and blends you use.
> 
> I have a couple of questions if you don’t mind me asking lol
> 
> ...



Hey, hey, hey Sis!!! Sure I don't mind answering & sharing! I'm going to copy and answer your questions in the next post so I can be sure not to miss one.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2019)

@SunkissedLife

Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio?

*For my loose leaf tea blends: I use equal amounts and I measure by weight. Some herbs are more leafy than others so they take up more space/volume, so this is the easiest way for me. For example: 1 ounce of hops look very different than 1 ounce of rosehips. If you are going to DIY, the first thing I would recommend to buy is a scale. They are pretty cheap and will take all the guessing out of your mixes. I know some people like to eyeball or grab/go or just throw stuff in. Not me! I like my mixes to be as consistent as possible, so I measure and record everything in a notepad. 

It's a little different for powders so I'll explain that by PM if interested. Right now I'll just keep it focused on this particular blend.

*

Do you Think you could leave it in? Instead of rinsing it out if you didn’t use the citric acid? Seems like it would be a good refresher spray maybe if I mixed with a little aloe Vera juice Hmmm....

*Yes you could leave it in bearing in mind that it is all liquid. You would definitly need to follow it up with a good sealant as it will evaporate off the hair as all water does if not captured and sealed in.*

What did it smell like? Was it all wonderful and floral or did it end up not having much of a scent? This is the type of floral mix I want to use for an oil infusion. I feel like it would be so moisturizing and smell so good.

*The hops take over the smell in this blend. If you don't know what hops smell like, sniff a bottle of beer. *Fun fact....if you steep & drink hops in tea you, will get the same feeling you get from drinking beer... minus the beer belly* The taste is very bitter though just like beer. You get the same boozy effect from smoking it too 
Back to the smell: The lavender is the next flower whose smell comes through. I cant smell any of the others.*

 Where is your favorite place to buy herbs? I’ve heard amazon but I always get stuck on what brand and mountain rose herbs but shipping

*I shop all over for herbs. I get most on the ground at a health food store that sells herbs in bulk. I also get some from a farm near me that grows, harvests and dries the herbs. Their lavender field is breathtaking.
Online: Etsy, Vitacost, Iherb, MountainRose, Bulk Apothecary, Brambleberry etc. Shipping for the last few are disrespectful, but if you do a big order....you wont have to repurchase for a while. I usually buy herbs every couple of years in bulk. They last forever! LOL*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2019)

Just sprayed my hair and scalp with my Fenugreek Tea rinse. I really love this rinse. My hair feels instantly stronger every time I use it. 

I still have my Fenugreek/aloe/moringa oil infusing in my window sill. I think it's been 3 weeks so far so it's time to strain and use it.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 22, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Where is your favorite place to buy herbs? I’ve heard amazon but I always get stuck on what brand and mountain rose herbs but shipping smh.



If you don't mind me jumping in, I would recommend checking your local health food stores.  When I made my homemade version of the Belle Bar Curly Proverbz tea, I found local sources and spent about $12 to make more than a years worth of tea.

It was far cheaper than Amazon or some of the other bulk herbs you can order online.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 22, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> If you don't mind me jumping in, I would recommend checking your local health food stores.  When I made my homemade version of the Belle Bar Curly Proverbz tea, I found local sources and spent about $12 to make more than a years worth of tea.
> 
> It was far cheaper than Amazon or some of the other bulk herbs you can order online.


I second checking local stores. I was just browsing Sprouts website for their bulk goods and they had a lot of herbs. I don't expect my store to have them all (especially since they literally never had fenugreek) but it's worth a look anyway. My regular grocery store in my old neighborhood also carried dried hibiscus in the bulk/Mexican section (they were one in the same in this store).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Leave-In Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and The Mane Choice's "Better Than Butter"


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2019)

Will do a scalp massage today with my Ayurvedic Herbal Oil. It's almost finished, so I'll switch over to one of my other oils that's still marinating when it's all used up.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 23, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> If you don't mind me jumping in, I would recommend checking your local health food stores.  When I made my homemade version of the Belle Bar Curly Proverbz tea, I found local sources and spent about $12 to make more than a years worth of tea.
> 
> It was far cheaper than Amazon or some of the other bulk herbs you can order online.




I knew I had posted about this before so I found the post :  https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...urveda-challenge.807889/page-25#post-24042875

I spent a total of $10.50 buying roughly an ounce of all herbs except for hops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

@mzteaze 
How many bars can you make with $10.50 worth of ingredients?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

Used: Chebe & Mint Leave-In


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 23, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife
> 
> Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio?
> 
> ...




Thanks for always sharing!! I would love if you could DM me in reference to the powders. I plan to start an oil infusion this week (my HennaSooq herbs arrived!) and thinking to keep it simple since this will be my first batch:
1/2 cup EVOO
1/2 cup EVCO
2 tablespoon rose petal powders
2 tablespoon aloe vera powder
2 tablespoon  bhringraj
1 tablespoon brahmi 
1 tablespoon Amla 
10 drops lavender essential oil 

Can you mix powders and dried herbs in the same batch? If so I was going to add some lavender or hibiscus flowers. I’m going for a moisturizing floral mix. I think I’m going to recreate your floral blend (minus the hops) for a floral moisture spritz in the future 

Also thanks for the input @mzteaze qnd @water_n_oil  I will double check some local health stores I know we have a Whole Foods and Trader Joe’s and a Publix recently opened


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 23, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife
> 
> Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio?
> 
> ...



Great info! Thanks for sharing, do you mind PMing me about the powders too?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Thanks for always sharing!! I would love if you could DM me in reference to the powders. I plan to start an oil infusion this week (my HennaSooq herbs arrived!) and thinking to keep it simple since this will be my first batch:
> 1/2 cup EVOO
> 1/2 cup EVCO
> 2 tablespoon rose petal powders
> ...



Are you using this mix on just your scalp or both (scalp and hair length)?

If just the scalp....the type of oils and powders look fine....however scale the measurements of the powders to 1 teaspoon each. The mixture will be very potent if you leave as is and will probably need to be diluted with a ton of oil once you finish infusing. If any of the powders are new to you as well, I would only recommend using one at a time as if you have an allergic reaction, the itches or any other discomfort...it would be hard to pinpoint where its coming from. For example, you could do:
1/2 cup coconut oil
1/2 cup olive oil
1 teaspoon Bhringraj 

Infuse then strain. After straining, then add your 10 drops of lavender. Use the mixture on your scalp at night as Bhringraj has a very relaxing effect so it tends to make you a bit sleepy. I would say test it out for 2 weeks before you try another blend. You can continue repeating that process with each powder. 

Yes, you can definitely mix powders and herbs in the same batch. I do it all the time, but straining it takes a bit more work but not by much. 

I'll PM you and @BeautifulRoots before the week is over about powders. Those jokers are potent and I now understand why they are sold in such small amounts. You really dont need much for them to be effective.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2019)

@SunkissedLife The testing of powders/herbs should always be performed on the scalp first. If your scalp is ok with it, then test it on your hair next. I forgot to mention that.

For example, my scalp was ok with Bhrami but it made my hair as hard as a brick. Almost like I did an aphoghee treatment and never washed it out. If I pair it with Bhringraj, feels like my hair wants to peel off my scalp and just walk away. I dont recommend using both in a mix for the hair unless you just really want to. I would just chose one or the other. The scalp, yes...the hair...no. But thats just the reaction on my hair...yours may be different. Hence the importance of testing one by one. 

I've done so much research & personal trial and error with these Ayurvedic powders. LOL They are surely in a league of their own.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 23, 2019)

Used this hair mask this weekend with Ashwagandha, Brahmi, Amla and Horsetail.
Video is here


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2019)

I've been taking Ashwagandha internally, and more regularly now since I mixed some in with my collagen and msm. I haven't watched the vid yet. I'd never thought about applying topically.

@NowIAmNappy How long have you been using ashwagandha? Have you noticed your hairs reaction?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 23, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Are you using this mix on just your scalp or both (scalp and hair length)?
> 
> If just the scalp....the type of oils and powders look fine....however scale the measurements of the powders to 1 teaspoon each. The mixture will be very potent if you leave as is and will probably need to be diluted with a ton of oil once you finish infusing. If any of the powders are new to you as well, I would only recommend using one at a time as if you have an allergic reaction, the itches or any other discomfort...it would be hard to pinpoint where its coming from. For example, you could do:
> 1/2 cup coconut oil
> ...





ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife The testing of powders/herbs should always be performed on the scalp first. If your scalp is ok with it, then test it on your hair next. I forgot to mention that.
> 
> For example, my scalp was ok with Bhrami but it made my hair as hard as a brick. Almost like I did an aphoghee treatment and never washed it out. If I pair it with Bhringraj, feels like my hair wants to peel off my scalp and just walk away. I dont recommend using both in a mix for the hair unless you just really want to. I would just chose one or the other. The scalp, yes...the hair...no. But thats just the reaction on my hair...yours may be different. Hence the importance of testing one by one.
> 
> I've done so much research & personal trial and error with these Ayurvedic powders. LOL They are surely in a league of their own.



Great posts @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## Lita (Apr 23, 2019)

Stunna”on my scalp”
Bekura”Tonga” to moisturized 
Camille”Honey” Extra Moisture 
Fenugreek oil”To seal the ends

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 23, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  can you add me to the PM about the powders?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 24, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I've been taking Ashwagandha internally, and more regularly now since I mixed some in with my collagen and msm. I haven't watched the vid yet. I'd never thought about applying topically.
> 
> @NowIAmNappy How long have you been using ashwagandha? Have you noticed your hairs reaction?



I've been using it off and on for years. This is the first time in a while that I've been consistent with ayurvedic herbs. Its hard to tell if its just one herb (ashwagandha) or the combination of them that's helping with my hair loss.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

I can put my thoughts in the thread, I just didn't want to confuse @SunkissedLife as I feel the answers to the questions she asked about the herbal tea rinses would not apply to the powders. But here are her questions:

*Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio?*

So first I will preface my answer with this: These are my experiences, so keep in mind when I say you/your I'm really talking about me. 

No matter what anyone tells you or what you read about Ayurvedic powders; they are *all* strengthening. Some more than others.....the ones that coat the hair (like henna) or produce mucilage (like fenugreek), will provide a bit more conditioning...but even they strengthen as well. So how I determine my ratio is including more of the conditioning powders and less of the strengthening powders. However, even with this....your hair will still get strengthened so you will have to balance that out with something moisturizing. I like fruit powders (banana & guava are my favorite) and a humectant  (honey is my favorite for Ayurvedic powders) to provide the moisture. 

So if I want a balancing pack with equal moisture & strength:
I'll use 100 grams as an example:
25 grams Fruit Powder
25 grams Henna
25 grams Fenugreek
20 Any other Ayurvedic powder
5 grams honey powder

As a full pack, I would recommend doing this no more than once a month.
As a gloss, 1 tablespoon of the pack mixed with a warm liquid first, then mixed with a moisturizing conditioner no more than every 2 weeks.


Powders used individually:
In an Ayurvedic tea rinse:
1 teaspoon powder, mixed with 8 to 12 ounces of distilled water. Used in between shampoo & conditioning as the conditioner will help rinse any leftover powders out your hair.

The oil, I already discussed.

If you need visual help, the best explanations I have found on the internet about powders, benefits, uses etc have been:
DuchessGabriella on YT. She profiles herbs one by one, is a chemist and has access to a lab/microscopes and all that science-y jazz and can really break it down into layman terms. After she profiles them, she teaches how to combine them to get what you need out of them. 

Tagging @BeautifulRoots @mzteaze


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 24, 2019)

Awesome info @ElevatedEnergy Also, I soooo miss DuchessGabrielle. Her videos are great and super informative.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

I ended up making another Black Soap shampoo. I didnt strain the particles from my last batch and I was afraid they wouldnt rinse well from my hair. 

 

I also added some clay to the one for my hair: Rhassoul Clay, Rose Clay & Sea Clay. I should have used my immersion blender instead of whipping it. There were so many bubbles, that it took 4 days for the bubbles to settle enough for me to bottle it. LOL

The one for my face is so good. I feel like those little particles/beads help to exfoliate the skin.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Awesome info @ElevatedEnergy Also, I soooo miss DuchessGabrielle. Her videos are great and super informative.



I know right! I still watch her old videos when I need a refresher on anything.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 24, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy  Great minds! I was just thinking about a black soap clay wash. I used to use one from Etsy years ago but the seller no longer makes it. Going to test out a recipe next wash. I too have made the mistake of whipping black soap before lol. The bubbles were unreal.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I can put my thoughts in the thread, I just didn't want to confuse @SunkissedLife as I feel the answers to the questions she asked about the herbal tea rinses would not apply to the powders. But here are her questions:
> 
> *Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio?*
> 
> ...



Wonderful info, thank you! I always wondered why my hair would be hard even after using powders that were moisturizing. That makes sense.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 24, 2019)

Started a fenugreek oil infusion a week ago. Letting it sit on a windowsill until I finish up a prior infusion of amla, bhringraj, and shikakai oil I found in my stash.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Wonderful info, thank you! I always wondered why my hair would be *hard even after using powders that were moisturizing*. That makes sense.



I feel you Sis. I was feeling the same way. I dont use any powder packs now unless my goal is to color my hair. (Which I do as needed...maybe 2 to 3 times a year) Otherwise, I stick to tea rinses or oil infusions. Same benefits, less mess....more moisture.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Started a fenugreek oil infusion a week ago. Letting it sit on a windowsill until I finish up a prior infusion of amla, bhringraj, and shikakai oil I found in my stash.



Yummy!
Just finished my Ayurvedic Herbal Oil last night. Trying to decide which of my infusions I want to use next. 







*thinking out loud*
Kinda want to dig into my amla oil infusion....maybe add some Rosemary EO for scent & its benefits. Yeah....an Amla Rosemary Oil it is!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  Great minds! I was just thinking about a black soap clay wash. I used to use one from Etsy years ago but the seller no longer makes it. Going to test out a recipe next wash. I too have made the mistake of whipping black soap before lol. The bubbles were unreal.



Ooooooo which clays will you be adding to your Black Soap?!!! 

Yeah those bubbles are insane! Lesson learned though! LOL


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ooooooo which clays will you be adding to your Black Soap?!!!
> 
> Yeah those bubbles are insane! Lesson learned though! LOL


Probably just bentonite for now. It's sodium bentonite vs calcium though so I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Your Black Soap Blends look


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 25, 2019)

Ayurvedic black soap mixed up last night. Cleanses well, moisturizing, slip, just lovely. Based it on an older black soap recipe I had.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Apr 25, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife The testing of powders/herbs should always be performed on the scalp first. If your scalp is ok with it, then test it on your hair next. I forgot to mention that.
> 
> For example, my scalp was ok with Bhrami but it made my hair as hard as a brick. Almost like I did an aphoghee treatment and never washed it out. If I pair it with Bhringraj, feels like my hair wants to peel off my scalp and just walk away. I dont recommend using both in a mix for the hair unless you just really want to. I would just chose one or the other. The scalp, yes...the hair...no. But thats just the reaction on my hair...yours may be different. Hence the importance of testing one by one.
> 
> I've done so much research & personal trial and error with these Ayurvedic powders. LOL They are surely in a league of their own.




as always you are a wealth of information.


I have never thought that my hair might not like something but it still be good for my scalp.  I guess I was wanting an oil that could be both, because I figure the oil always travels down from my scalp and ends up soaking into my strands. I may be using too much oil for my scalp massages. I will be trying the herbs one by one (wish I didn't buy so many at once now haha) starting with your suggestion of 1 cup oil to 1 tsp Bhringraj - which is supposed to be king of herbs. Also I didn't realize you add EO's after straining, thanks for saving me from the mistake of adding everything altogether in the beginning! I think this will be wonderful for scalp massaging at night and I'm looking forward to those relaxing effects!




ElevatedEnergy said:


> I can put my thoughts in the thread, I just didn't want to confuse @SunkissedLife as I feel the answers to the questions she asked about the herbal tea rinses would not apply to the powders. But here are her questions:
> 
> *Do you use an equal ratio for all the herbs? If not how do you determine the ratio?*
> 
> ...



good point that all herbs are strengthening although some can be a bit conditioning they are still strengthening. I think this will still work well for me because I have a moisture focused regi and because my strands are on the finer side they thrive on protein which is why henna was always good for me. And I ALWAYS add honey with all my mixes. Although I've never tried fruit powders but I will definitely be looking into them in the future. My hair likes liquids most so I will be saving full hair packs for henna + indigo coloring treatments, maybe a gloss here or there; for the most part I will be infusing herbs/powders into water and oils. I want to play around with wash and go this summer for super hydrated hair and trying to find a way to incorporate ayurvedic products, my base is always Kinky Curly Knot Today and spray with water or water/AVJ - I plan to start making my own flax seed gel and infusing the water I use to make it with dried herbs/powders and an herbal infusion tea instead of water when spritzing my hair.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2019)

Currently have a hibiscus/rose gloss on mixed with whole blends coconut water/vanilla extract conditioner and I added honey into the mix/plastic cap on top will leave on for 1hr..

•Hair smells divine.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2019)

Amla Rosemary Oil in my prepoo/DC

Creamy Clay & Black Soap Shampoo to cleanse

Floral Tea Rinse to Condition


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Probably just bentonite for now. It's sodium bentonite vs calcium though so I'll have to play around with it.



Sounds Nice!!!




IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Your Black Soap Blends look



Thank you Sis! It feels amazing. 

@water_n_oil Clay definitely adds tons of slip like you mentioned!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 25, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy I still haven't added any clay yet but I bet it'd be great in this recipe next time. I used it from head to toe on DD2 this morning and washed DD1's hair with it last night.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> Stunna”on my scalp”
> Bekura”Tonga” to moisturized
> Camille”Honey” Extra Moisture
> Fenugreek oil”To seal the ends
> ...


@Lita  I just started using the Stunnababe rice milk conditioning spray,  like two days ago.  How long have you been using it and have you noticed any differences yet? I'm really trying to amp up my growth while I'll pregnant


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth Leave-In and my DIY "Tingle Oil" 
that has EO drops of:
Peppermint
Spearmint
Eucalyptus
Rosemary
Tea Tree
*I think the base of this blend is - Grape Seed Oil


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2019)

chocolat79 said:


> @Lita  I just started using the Stunnababe rice milk conditioning spray,  like two days ago.  How long have you been using it and have you noticed any differences yet? I'm really trying to amp up my growth while I'll pregnant



@chocolat79 Hello! I have been using it going on 2 months,this is my 2nd bottle..What I’m noticing is new growth coming in a lot quicker especially on my edges,I spray it on my edges every day and the white hairs are springing up,my hair is getting stronger/fuller and shiner.

•I started noticing growth on my edges going into the second week of us.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> Currently have a hibiscus/rose gloss on mixed with whole blends coconut water/vanilla extract conditioner and I added honey into the mix/plastic cap on top will leave on for 1hr..
> 
> •Hair smells divine.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Update-

Rinsed with warm water
Curls and Potions”Chebe Hydration Mask”50min
Stunna rice milk on scalp
Bekura Beauty”Butter Milk” Hair Cream
Camille”Honey”
Fenugreek oil to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lita said:


> @chocolat79 Hello! I have been using it going on 2 months,this is my 2nd bottle..What I’m noticing is new growth coming in a lot quicker especially on my edges,I spray it on my edges every day and the white hairs are springing up,my hair is getting stronger/fuller and shiner.
> 
> •I started noticing growth on my edges going into the second week of us.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks so much!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 26, 2019)

Now that I've washed everyone's hair with this black soap recipe...BEST.THING.EVER. I washed my hair, body, and face with it tonight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy I still haven't added any clay yet but I bet it'd be great in this recipe next time. I used it from head to toe on DD2 this morning and washed DD1's hair with it last night.



What is in your recipe that you think is providing the slip? My first batch is slippery as well and I thought it was from the Xanthum Gum. This new batch actually allowed me to run my fingers through my hair so I believe it is a combo of the clay and Xanthum Gum.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 26, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> What is in your recipe that you think is providing the slip? My first batch is slippery as well and I thought it was from the Xanthum Gum. This new batch actually allowed me to run my fingers through my hair so I believe it is a combo of the clay and Xanthum Gum.


It's so basic so the slip was surprising. I think the water to soap ratio made a difference this time. I only added my infused oil, glycerin, and raw honey. Skipped a gum out of pure laziness (as I do have some in my cabinet) which is where the slip had come from in the past .


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2019)

bamboo tea


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2019)

Prepping to make a Rosewater based conditioner, so I made my own Rosewater using this tutorial:


I used 2 cups of rose petals/buds to 5 cups distilled water/citric acid

After an hour, I ended up with this:

 

 

Around 3 ounces of pure & potent distilled rose water from the condensation in the pot.

16 ounces of rosewater tea...the tea is oily and my hands are so moisturized from straining. 

Well worth it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 


Looks Amazing!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 27, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Looks awesome. I made my own years ago but haven't tried it again yet.  I had the Heritage brand in my basket this morning at Sprouts but put it back lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2019)

Today I used:
Cantu ACV Rinse
Black Coffee
Tea
RW Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Looks awesome. I made my own years ago but haven't tried it again yet.  *I had the Heritage brand in my basket this morning at Sprouts but put it back* lol.



Oh no! I would have snatched that up so quick...probably cleared the shelves! LOL

I swear I'm not just saying this because I made the homemade rosewater....promise....butttttttt Heritage Rosewater aint got nothing on what I made and I've been using that particular brand over 6 years now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> 
> Looks Amazing!



Thanks Sis @IDareT'sHair I sprayed some on my scalp and hair today. Hair just all kinds of right! Oooooo weeeee!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2019)

*Currently have some herbs steeping on the stove for my herbal tea rinse. In it I have:*

Rosemary
Lemongrass
HOPS
Black Tea (for hair growth stimulation from the caffeine)


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oh no! I would have snatched that up so quick...probably cleared the shelves! LOL
> 
> I swear I'm not just saying this because I made the homemade rosewater....promise....butttttttt Heritage Rosewater aint got nothing on what I made and I've been using that particular brand over 6 years now.


See! Now I need to make some lol.


----------



## Lita (Apr 27, 2019)

Just spritz some more Stunna on my scalp,Bamboo moisturizer on length & Fenugreek oil to seal...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Prepping to make a Rosewater based conditioner, so I made my own Rosewater using this tutorial:
> 
> 
> I used 2 cups of rose petals/buds to 5 cups distilled water/citric acid
> ...


Awesome!! I've been looking for an easy way to make rosewater.  Did you use organic roses or just whatever ones you purchased?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> See! Now I need to make some lol.



*chants*
Do it, Do it!  LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2019)

chocolat79 said:


> Awesome!! I've been looking for an easy way to make rosewater.  Did you use organic roses or just whatever ones you purchased?



Here are the ones I used:

https://www.bulkapothecary.com/rose-buds-petals-red/

I purchased the 1 pound bag in 2017 and still have over half the bag. They last a while!


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 27, 2019)

Pretty sure that ayurvedic black soap is healing dd2's skin. Tonight is our third use and her skin is incredibly smooth and soft save for any spots she has scarring (but even those places are softer). Been following up with my coffee oil shea blend. 

I also organized my cabinet this evening. Largely raw ingredients, mixes, and hair accessories for the girls. The only store bought items we're using right now is our conditioners (leave in, rinse out, and dc) but hoping to change that soon.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Pretty sure that ayurvedic black soap is healing dd2's skin. Tonight is our third use and her skin is incredibly smooth and soft save for any spots she has scarring (but even those places are softer). Been following up with my coffee oil shea blend.
> 
> I also organized my cabinet this evening. Largely raw ingredients, mixes, and hair accessories for the girls. *The only store bought items we're using right now is our conditioners (leave in, rinse ou*t, and dc) but hoping to change that soon.



I counted my store bought products last Tuesday. I have 8 conditioners and 1 gel. I already started using them up this past wash day.  I would just give them away, but them Curl Junkie conditioners are too yummy. I'mma use them up slowly and enjoy every last drop, but none will be repurchased. 

I'm not interested in a DIY gel, so my Kinky Curly Custard stays till the end....that will be the only thing I repurchase.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 28, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I counted my store bought products last Tuesday. I have 8 conditioners and 1 gel. I already started using them up this past wash day.  I would just give them away, but them Curl Junkie conditioners are too yummy. I'mma use them up slowly and enjoy every last drop, but none will be repurchased.
> 
> I'm not interested in a DIY gel, so my Kinky Curly Custard stays till the end....that will be the only thing I repurchase.


The stuff I have on hand has been recent and not HGs so I won't repurchase, though I do really like the Obia deep conditioner. I think I'll probably still repurchase the Mielle Babassu & Mint dc as it's literally the only deep conditioner I like for dd2. It's amazing for her. I've also been loving The Mane Choice 3-in-1 on all of us so that may stay in rotation as well.


----------



## Prisangela (Apr 28, 2019)

I've been MIA but im still using my onion and rice water rinses, depending on my level of laziness will I add hibiscus or just green tea.


----------



## Prisangela (Apr 28, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> It's so basic so the slip was surprising. I think the water to soap ratio made a difference this time. I only added my infused oil, glycerin, and raw honey. Skipped a gum out of pure laziness (as I do have some in my cabinet) which is where the slip had come from in the past .


care to share your mix? made one a while back but it was an ultimate fail


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 28, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> care to share your mix? made one a while back but it was an ultimate fail


I melted an 8.5oz block of black soap using just enough water to cover it. Left it covered for 3 days stirring once or twice a day. After that I strained the liquid. I portioned off 1C adding in 1tbsp + 1tsp of my ayurvedic oil (you can use w/e oils you like), 1tbsp raw honey, 0.5tbsp vegetable glycerin.


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2019)

Spritz Stunna on my scalp,Camille honey leave in on length & sealed with fenugreek oil.

•Hair In 4 Bantu knots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 30, 2019)

Wash day today. I did a Vatika oil prepoo and used Shikakai and Amla tea rinse after shampooing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 30, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I ended up making another Black Soap shampoo. I didnt strain the particles from my last batch and I was afraid they wouldnt rinse well from my hair.
> 
> View attachment 445989
> 
> ...



A tip on how to use Xanthum Gum to thicken DIY shampoo without worring about clumping:

In a seperate container, add a tablespoon of the Gum, then mix in water slowly until it looks like pudding. Then add the Xanthum Gum Pudding to your shampoo and use an immersion blender to blend it in. 

It will make your DIY Black Soap shampoo thick, smooth and slippery.

 

I'm holding it upside down, and its still not going anywhere! Love this stuff!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 30, 2019)

Took down my bun finally! LOL

Misted my hair and scalp wih Rosewater, massaged in some Amla Rosemary Oil, then applied Shea Butter to the perimeter. This should hold me over until wash day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 30, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy You can also mix it with your humectant or oils prior to mixing it in. Since I tend to use glycerin in many things I mix it with that first.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 30, 2019)

Use a hair growth tea as my final rinse with all of these herbs-
 Rosemary, Chamomile, Calendula, Horsetail, Nettle, Catnip, Sage, Thyme, Marshmallow Root, Red Clover and Peppermint. Also sharing my tip tuesday video where I go into detail about Calendula, I also doing a giveaway if anyone is interested in the tea


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 30, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here are the ones I used:
> 
> https://www.bulkapothecary.com/rose-buds-petals-red/
> 
> I purchased the 1 pound bag in 2017 and still have over half the bag. They last a while!


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Are you using this mix on just your scalp or both (scalp and hair length)?
> 
> If just the scalp....the type of oils and powders look fine....however scale the measurements of the powders to 1 teaspoon each. The mixture will be very potent if you leave as is and will probably need to be diluted with a ton of oil once you finish infusing. If any of the powders are new to you as well, I would only recommend using one at a time as if you have an allergic reaction, the itches or any other discomfort...it would be hard to pinpoint where its coming from. For example, you could do:
> 1/2 cup coconut oil
> ...




Currently steeping 1 teaspoon of bhringraj in 1/2 cup EVOO and EVCO in a glass jar in a sunny spot. Plan to strain and begin use this weekend after my next wash day. 

What’s the easiest way to strain? I feel like the powder mixed into the oil fairly well. 

I really hope I like this. If so I really want to be able to use on the length of my hair - I hear it can have a silkening effect and I want to Be able to use the same oil on my scalp and just pull down through the length. 

I am trying to limit the products and simplify my routine (max of 2 HG per step) I use as I have been converting to a more natural lifestyle.  So far I am down to:

Cleanse: 
Alikay Naturals black soap - love clay detox in conjunction with the new moon monthly 

Deep condition:
Obie natural deep conditioner or Alikay Naturals honey and Sage DC

KCKT leave in
AVJ/water 
Herbal Oil - CRN Ayurvedic serum
DIY Shea butter blend to twist/braid
Gel when I want more hold - Kinky Curly custard or homemade flax seed gel

Scalp massage with oil at night - DIY bhringraj in olive/coconut oil base

Coloring: 2 step henna indigo every 3-6 months


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 1, 2019)

last night I did quick wash:
Alikay Naturals black soap 2x 

Deep condition obia naturals deep conditioner w shower cap no heat 

KCKT leave in + AVJ/water

Herbal Oil - CRN Ayurvedic serum

Wolfgang Lisboeg method for deep waves by super detangling 

homemade flax seed gel <<< liked that I made a smaller amount (1 cup) since I always have excess that ends up going bad before I can use it, Too much lavender EO, was not as moisturizing as I remember will ply around with ratios and added oils in the future etc

Wearing hair pinned up in two jumbo flat twists. Will spritz + Shea butter to retwist tonight or tomorrow - really wish my hair was long enough to wear the two braids down but soon!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Currently steeping 1 teaspoon of bhringraj in 1/2 cup EVOO and EVCO in a glass jar in a sunny spot. Plan to strain and begin use this weekend after my next wash day.
> 
> *What’s the easiest way to strain? I* feel like the powder mixed into the oil fairly well.
> 
> ...



The powder should settle to the bottom after sitting for a while so you should be able to just pour the oil off from it, no?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *The powder should settle to the bottom after sitting for a while so you should be able to just pour the oil off from it, no?*


@ElevatedEnergy
Mine does. 

I infused a Fenugreek Oil, Chebe Oil and a Coffee Oil and the residue settled at the bottom of each.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 2, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Mine does.
> 
> I infused a Fenugreek Oil, Chebe Oil and a Coffee Oil and the residue settled at the bottom of each.



Mine too. I know some people like to shake it up after starting the infusing process, but I just leave mine alone. It keeps the powder settled and kind of stuck to the bottom. I pour off the oil just until I see the powder starting to try and slide out and then stop pouring.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Mine too. I know some people like to shake it up after starting the infusing process, but I just leave mine alone. It keeps the powder settled and kind of stuck to the bottom. I pour off the oil just until I see the powder starting to try and slide out and then stop pouring.



Ahhhh okay thanks! I did give it a good stir but it should be back settled by Sun/Mon when I strain.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 2, 2019)

1st May application of chebe, but Monday is wash day so I'm super excited to see if I got any growth or an increase in thickness.  Either way I have less shedding,  so I want to see what my monthly shedding looks like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2019)

Have my Tea Rinse Out and ready to go for tomorrow's Wash Day!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 3, 2019)

Ohhhhh my goodness, the mucilage from fenugreek! Can't wait to put it in my hair. I'll definitely go with the powder next time though vs seeds.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

My curly hair lasted 10 days....10 full MOISTURIZED days at that. I bunned for 6 days and then allowed my hair to rest in a french braid for the remaining days.

So I'll be repeating all that wash day goodness from my last wash day.

Making some rosewater in one pot.
Marshmallow Root & Bhringraj in another pot.
Prepping to make a leave in.

Will be applying Fenugreek mask tonight and sleeping in it.

Washing with clay and black soap shampoo.

Using my Marshmallow Rose leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

Currently "soaking" in:
JMonique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Clay Mask (on dry hair) for a couple hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

Will Use:
Cantu's ACV Rinse
Moringa Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions Bamboo & RW Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

Used:
Pure steeped Ginger Root as a Rinse under my Moisturizing DC'er and for my Final R/O.

Also used a Honey Nectar Treatment from Kindred Butters (Under Steamer) - which is a suitable replacement for me, for Bekura's YAM.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 4, 2019)

1st time: amla + bhringraj powder (2 spoonfuls ea) mixed with warm water + 1 big dollop of deep conditioner
Applied gloss to damp dirty hair as a pre poo and let sit ~1 hour

Rinse and shampoo x2 Alikay Naturals black soap shampoo 
Quick rinse w conditioner to detangle under water
Obia Naturals deep conditioner under dryer for 20 min

Going to do smallish two strand twists with my whipped Shea butter over KCKT


I chose to do the pre-poo because I have noticed a bit more shedding and felt like my hair could do with a strengthening treatment and as I didn’t have any protein on hand I decided to try an Ayurvedic remedy. Hair definitely feels stronger and curls were poppin all over the place after rinsing (also it rinsed out fairly easily) tbd on the shedding


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 4, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My curly hair lasted 10 days....10 full MOISTURIZED days at that. I bunned for 6 days and then allowed my hair to rest in a french braid for the remaining days.
> 
> So I'll be repeating all that wash day goodness from my last wash day.
> 
> ...



These mixes sound divine. I’ll be interested to hear about the results of your leave in and fenugreek mask. I might have to incorporating that every other week for protein/strength. I wasn’t a fan of using the seeds as a spritz because of the smell


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> These mixes sound divine. I’ll *be interested to hear about the results of your leave in and fenugreek mask*. I might have to incorporating that every other week for protein/strength. I wasn’t a fan of using the seeds as a spritz because of the smell



This leave in is awesome. I've made 3 small test batches before this one. It's more of a milk....so yummy. But I've used it for a little of everything....detangling prepoo, DC, moisturizer or leave in. I prefer it as a leave in when I wear my hair curly.

  


 

The Fenugreek Mask is probably the best mask I've made to date. Its rich, creamy and just glides. It's more moisturizing than strengthening....however when I  need a bit more strength, I do add in a little hydrolyzed oats.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 4, 2019)

If you don't like the smell of fenugreek, you kind of have to work with it then against it. I prefer to pair it with sweet smelling fragrances. Brown Sugar & Fig, Vanilla Lace or Amber Romance are my favorite to work with. That is, if you dont mind fragrance oils @SunkissedLife


----------



## weavepat (May 4, 2019)

Finally caught up in this thread. I really appreciate all the delicious recipes. I want to make everything, but I know I need to use up what I have on hand before I buy anything else. I just need to be consistent and I'll have great hair and room for more ingredients in no time.

Made a batch of brown RW. I poured off the liquid after 3 days and blended 2 tbsp of the reserved rice and the RW, then strained out the bits. It's frozen until I make my herbal tea. I have marshmallow root and slippery elm from my DIY detangler days so I'll add those to the tea as well.

Since I've been wearing stretched styles I haven't washed as often and I haven't oiled my scalp as I should. I'm aiming for oiling at least twice a week. I'll use my oil blend in my next batch of whipped shea and I'll add some to my glosses on each wash day.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 4, 2019)

A lady in my local BuyNothing group posted one of those cool teapots mentioned earlier in the thread. Might be going to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2019)

Finally got round to grinding up some fenugreek seeds and mixed with hot water in preparation for a treatment tomorrow. Tonight I'm pre-pooing my hair with Faith In Nature Seaweed & Citrus con with hot rice bran and safflower oils.


----------



## Ltown (May 5, 2019)

used Sukesh Ayurveda


----------



## water_n_oil (May 5, 2019)

$Free.99. Isn't it adorable? Also picked up some "Forbidden rice" (pretty sure it's simply black rice...), ginger, and flax seeds.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This leave in is awesome. I've made 3 small test batches before this one. It's more of a milk....so yummy. But I've used it for a little of everything....detangling prepoo, DC, moisturizer or leave in. I prefer it as a leave in when I wear my hair curly.
> 
> View attachment 446467 View attachment 446469
> 
> ...



Wow these look amazing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My curly hair lasted 10 days....10 full MOISTURIZED days at that. I bunned for 6 days and then allowed my hair to rest in a french braid for the remaining days.
> 
> So I'll be repeating all that wash day goodness from my last wash day.
> 
> ...



Just getting around to washing.....

I added this to my Fenugreek Mask:
Coconut Cream Concentrate
Manuka Honey
Argan oil
Kelp powder
5 drops of Hydrolyzed Oats
Plastered it on, saran wrapped nice & tight and will finish wash day in the morning.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 5, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Wow these look amazing!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I added this to my Fenugreek Mask:
> Coconut Cream Concentrate
> Manuka Honey
> Argan oil
> ...


@ElevatedEnergy 
This sounds ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> This sounds ...



My hair was like silk this morning after rinsing. I used up the last of my manuka honey so next time I'll move on to creamed honey when I want to do the treatment again.

Did you try any of your tea rinses from Nature's Ego yet? They all sound so good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Did you try any of your tea rinses from Nature's Ego yet? They all sound so good!*


@ElevatedEnergy
No, I have not.  I can't wait! 

They all look so good and they're all 12oz's.

Your Treatment sounds amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
*
Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse* w/Peppermint Tea, Cloves, Ginger, Bhringraj, Burdock Root, Honey, Basil, Avocado Oil Germail Plus

*Fermented R/W Rinse *w/Shakakai, Organic Marshmallow Root, Organic Bhrami, Organic Burdock Root, Cloves, Black Cumin Seed Oil, Sweet Orange EO, Peppermint

*Guava & Bamboo Rinse* w/Guava, Bamboo, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Neem, Organic Aloe Vera and Vitamin C

*Chai Latte Black Tea Hair Rinse* w/Chia Seed, Coconut Milk, Black Tea, Cloves, Almond Oil, Allspice, Nutmeg, Cinnamon, Honey, Cardimon, Ginger, Optiphen


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> *
> Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse* w/Peppermint Tea, Cloves, Ginger, Bhringraj, Burdock Root, Honey, Basil, Avocado Oil Germail Plus
> 
> ...



GOOD LAWD!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair Ummmmm I may or may not have just copied and pasted all that deliciousness into my tablet's notepad


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy
*cough* 
I thought you might be interested in the ingredients.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This leave in is awesome. I've made 3 small test batches before this one. It's more of a milk....so yummy. But I've used it for a little of everything....detangling prepoo, DC, moisturizer or leave in. I prefer it as a leave in when I wear my hair curly.
> 
> View attachment 446467 View attachment 446469
> 
> ...



Yummmmmmm

These both look soooo good!! And I love the thought of turning reusable mason jars into a pump bottle - super smart


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

I gave myself a light scalp massage (just a few drops on my finger tips) with my infused oil. And promptly fell asleep  @ElevatedEnergy you were right it’s so relaxing! I will be giving myself scalp massages every other night right before bed. 

I’m debating whether I want to add Ylang Ylang or Lavender essential oil for scent and relaxing properties and their hair benefits. 


P.S.
wet a small section and rubbed oil on the length doing a tiny mini two strand twist.  Feels super soft, dried really fast and absorbed well. I take this as a good sign that my strands like this mix as well


----------



## Prisangela (May 6, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I melted an 8.5oz block of black soap using just enough water to cover it. Left it covered for 3 days stirring once or twice a day. After that I strained the liquid. I portioned off 1C adding in 1tbsp + 1tsp of my ayurvedic oil (you can use w/e oils you like), 1tbsp raw honey, 0.5tbsp vegetable glycerin.


thank you! I'll give this a try when I get my next batch of soap


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

I have been getting so compliments yesterday and today about my hair likr folks talkin bout
Your hair has grown so much 
your hair is beautiful 
Wow your hair is growing 
Your hair is getting so long and thick

Got me feeling some type of way 
Definitely contribute a lot of growth, specifically thickness and quality of my hair, to Ayurveda and Shea butter. Thank you to all the wonderful Ladies sharing and encouraging ugh you are all amazinggg


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I gave myself a light scalp massage (just a few drops on my finger tips) with my infused oil. And promptly fell asleep  @ElevatedEnergy you were right it’s so relaxing! I will be giving myself scalp massages every other night right before bed.
> 
> I’m debating whether I want to add Ylang Ylang or *Lavender* essential oil for scent and relaxing properties and their hair benefits.
> 
> ...



If you add lavender, you will definitely drift right on away to la-la land.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 7, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> If you add lavender, you will definitely drift right on away to la-la land.


I can attest to that. I found it hard to leave la-la-land for that matter lol.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 7, 2019)

Made this hair mask with turmeric. My hair felt soft and moisturized afterward.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 7, 2019)

@water_n_oil and @ElevatedEnergy i will definitely be add ~5 drops to my oil !

I’m excited to be figuring out a routine full of good natural ingredients/products that my curls love and makes my hair thrive.


heavy oiling and intense scalp massage w my new DIY (likely the night before)
Amla + bhringraj + warm water pre poo gloss 30-60min w heat (planning to add fenugreek powder to this mix in the future)
Rinse and wash with Alikay Naturals black soap shampoo
Oil rinse ? with my DIY infusion ?
Deep condition 20-30 min w heat
Rinse and Apply KCKT and spray with AVJ/H2O (I find it really hydrated the product for super smooth easy to comb hair)
Apply oil or Shea butter and twist or braid


----------



## water_n_oil (May 7, 2019)

Black rice water w/ ginger, cinnamon, and onion prepared (smells amazing). I added a few drops of lavender but I kinda wish I hadn't since it kind overpowers everything. Never really jumped on the rice water train but curious to see if my hair likes it as I move to mostly "juices & berries" hair care lol. Also prepped an acv spritz.

ETA: Upon actual usage, my god the onion is so strong. May start another batch tonight w/o it.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 8, 2019)

Omgosh, this sounds so lovely. I need to get my herb game up so I can make an rinse like this. 
https://www.applevalleynaturalsoap.com/herbal-vinegar-hair-rinse-spray/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 8, 2019)

Picked up some yucca root today. I want to put it in a shampoo I'm working on, but I've never worked with this herb before. So I'll be testing it out on my next wash day to make sure I don't have any allergic reactions to it. 

Aritha, Shikakai and Yucca Root Wash. Sounds good for next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Picked up some yucca root today.* I want to put it in a shampoo I'm working on, but I've never worked with this herb before. So I'll be testing it out on my next wash day to make sure I don't have any allergic reactions to it.
> 
> Aritha, Shikakai and *Yucca Root Wash.* Sounds good for next wash day.


@ElevatedEnergy
Bear Fruit Hair made the best Yucca Root Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Lita (May 8, 2019)

Just spritz some Stunna on my roots & on top I applied Fenugreek stimulating oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair 

I cleaned up my mini fridge to house my products. Ignore the container at the bottom. It's for something else I'm working on.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I cleaned up my mini fridge to house my products. Ignore the container at the bottom. It's for something else I'm working on.
> 
> View attachment 446621



Using a mini fridge for concoctions sounds like the best idea. It keeps your beauty products away from food in the reg fridge and probably closer so don’t have to go all the way downstairs to grab that aloe gel in the middle of my skin care routine lol


----------



## Prisangela (May 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Black rice water w/ ginger, cinnamon, and onion prepared (smells amazing). I added a few drops of lavender but I kinda wish I hadn't since it kind overpowers everything. Never really jumped on the rice water train but curious to see if my hair likes it as I move to mostly "juices & berries" hair care lol. Also prepped an acv spritz.
> 
> ETA: Upon actual usage, my god the onion is so strong. May start another batch tonight w/o it.


sis did u use fresh ginger or powdered?


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> sis did u use fresh ginger or powdered?


Fresh. Neecie_brown13 on IG started the challenge. She has a few posts & videos about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
That looks exactly like mine. 

Whenever I open it, I realize I have a whole other "Stash" in there.


----------



## Prisangela (May 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Fresh. Neecie_brown13 on IG started the challenge. She has a few posts & videos about it.


oooouuuuuuu! def trying with my next rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> That looks exactly like mine.
> 
> Whenever I open it, I realize I have a whole other "Stash" in there.



I bet you have all kinds of yummy goodies in there too!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 9, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Using a mini fridge for concoctions sounds like the best idea. It keeps your beauty products away from food in the reg fridge and probably closer *so don’t have to go all the way downstairs* to grab that aloe gel in the middle of my skin care routine lol



Yes!!! My house is 3 levels, so stairs on stairs on stairs on more stairs. Any reason to keep me from going back and forth is a winner in my book. Those stairs do keep me from needing to exercise though. My bootie is looking the best it has ever looked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I bet you have all kinds of yummy goodies in there too!!!*


@elevated Energy

I Do!.......


ElevatedEnergy said:


> *My bootie is looking the best it has ever looked.*




Alright Nah

Work it Girl!.... I see You!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> oooouuuuuuu! def trying with my next rinse


I admittedly haven't even used it on my own hair yet (used it once on dd1). Pretty sure I'll be too lazy about finishing the challenge but we'll see. I don't like doing too much to/for my hair.


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2019)

Ltown said:


> used Sukesh Ayurveda


used this again.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 11, 2019)

Prepped the second batch of BRW sans onion Thursday afternoon. Gonna put it in my spray bottle today. Definitely a much more bearable smell this time lol. Doesn't have much of a smell for that matter.

ETA: Tossed some rosemary and ACV in a jar. Need to get mint and sage to do the same with those.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2019)

Prepping for a Herbal Hair Wash

2 cups of Distilled Water
1 tablespoon Yucca Root Powder
1 tablespoon Lavender Buds

Simmering in my crockpot for an hour or two. When I gave everything a stir, it formed nice bubbles.





Got some soapwort powder too, but I'll add that in next wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2019)

Yesterday (Wash Day) I used:
Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Black Coffee
Moringa Tea

*Forgot to use my RW Rinse*


----------



## imaginary (May 12, 2019)

Used up the last of my FRW with my pre-treat (coconut oil) and my DC (TGIN) this washday. I really need to stock up on bentonite clay so I can get back to my clay washes. Rhassoul just isnt the best for me.


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2019)

Spritz my scalp with black rice water,sprayed my length with rice milk & on the lower length sealed with Camille honey..On the problem areas I applied a little fenugreek growth oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Used up the last of my FRW with my pre-treat (coconut oil) and my DC (TGIN) this washday. I really need to stock up on bentonite clay so I can get back to my clay washes. *Rhassoul just isnt the best for me*.



I feel the same way. I like Rhassoul for my face, but it leaves a weird waxy film on my hair. I've tried it in cleansers & conditioners and it's just a no for me. It's definitely not a must have. Once I'm out...it wont be a repurchase.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Prepping for a Herbal Hair Wash
> 
> 2 cups of Distilled Water
> 1 tablespoon Yucca Root Powder
> ...



This was so good. It was like a shampoo/tea rinse in one...I love a good ole multi purpose product. It Cleansed and Condtioned at the same time. I had tons of Shea Butter and Kinky Curly Custard around my hairline and it was able to remove it all....and my hair is ultra soft.

I sprayed it on dry hair...massaged it into my scalp, put on a plastic cap and let it sit for 20 or so minutes.

I put the rest in an applicator bottle, and used it to wash twice more in the shower.

 

 I didnt want to rock the boat by using a Treatment mask since my hair was already so stinking soft, so I just used my Marshmallow Rose Conditioning Milk instead. 

I wasnt expecting much but I am wow'ed that my hair got as clean as it did. Next week, I'll try a Soapwort and Burdock Root combo and if that is just as good....the next go round...I will combine it all. Trying to build a shampoo from scratch, so there will be tons of notes everywhere I post about what works/doesn't so sorry in advance for all the long posts that are sure to come. LOL


----------



## GGsKin (May 12, 2019)

Looking forward to them! @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## GGsKin (May 12, 2019)

Tonight I applied Nature's Ego Fenugreek Scalp Serum before massaging my scalp. My head is all tingly now.


----------



## imaginary (May 12, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I feel the same way. I like Rhassoul for my face, but it leaves a weird waxy film on my hair. I've tried it in cleansers & conditioners and it's just a no for me. It's definitely not a must have. Once I'm out...it wont be a repurchase.



Now the problem is when you stocked up in a fit of craziness years back and still cant work through it. My face doesn't like it either, but every few months or so I get the urge to revisit it. The film thing is very real, especially on my scalp. I'm going to start hunting for people to give it away to.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 13, 2019)

Started a hibiscus flower oil infusion. Im lowkey hoping it doesn't deposit color to my hair. Anyone know if hibiscus oil will change your hair color?


----------



## GGsKin (May 13, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Started a hibiscus flower oil infusion. Im lowkey hoping it doesn't deposit color to my hair. Anyone know if hibiscus oil will change your hair color?



As a starting point, my hair was lighter than 1b. From my experience, if it does leave some colour deposit, it is nothing too noticable or permanent on its own. When I use henna, I add it to my mix to bring out the red and I find it does an effective job there. I use tea from steeped dried flowers to mix my diluted KCCC and it doesn't add any colour to my hair, even though my gel turns pink.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> As a starting point, my hair was lighter than 1b. From my experience, if it does leave some colour deposit, it is nothing too noticable or permanent on its own. When I use henna, I add it to my mix to bring out the red and I find it does an effective job there. I use tea from steeped dried flowers to mix my diluted KCCC and it doesn't add any colour to my hair, even though my gel turns pink.



Thanks for sharing your experience with it. I was wondering if it leaves color like henna, but it doesn't sound like it does. I feel a bit better trying it out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2019)

I feel like I've been working on this RoseWater based spray forever. Geesh. I kept trying to make this work with brocolli seed oil (for slip) and it wasn't coming out the way I wanted, so I went back to old faithfuls. Too many herbs to type out so, here's a picture:



It's nice and smooth with no oil seperation. I used Polysorbate 80 to emulsify and keep it all together.



I use it to moisturize before sealing with Shea Butter, as a scalp spray or as a light leave in for roller sets.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2019)

imaginary said:


> *Now the problem is when you stocked up in a fit of craziness years back and still cant work through it. *My face doesn't like it either, but every few months or so I get the urge to revisit it. The film thing is very real, especially on my scalp. I'm going to start hunting for people to give it away to.



 I'm bad at throwing stuff away....I'm surprised that mine has stuck around for as long as it has.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> Looking forward to them! @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy @imaginary
I was thinking about your posts on Rhassoul (film). 

Were you two having the same results with mixing the Rhassoul like Rhassoul & Bentonite or Rhassoul & Kaolin, Rhassoul & Charcoal etc.......

Did you try it mixed with something else?

Not sure if I noticed this on what I am currently using?  

Good Posts Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
That Rose Water &  Bamboo looks


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy @imaginary
> I was thinking about your posts on Rhassoul (film).
> 
> Were you two having the same results with mixing the Rhassoul like Rhassoul & Bentonite or Rhassoul & Kaolin, Rhassoul & Charcoal etc.......
> ...



I've tried Rhassoul alone....Rhassoul, ACV & Water....Rhassoul and Bentonite, Rhassoul & AVJ....

I don't care for Bentonite though...I find it too stripping and it irritates my scalp...it strips my hair color too (indigo).

My favorite clay is Rose Kailon Clay but I prefer clay in general on my face and not on my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> That Rose Water &  Bamboo looks


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 14, 2019)

I realize that almost everyone in this thread is not a newbie, but I thought I'd drop this Henna gloss video anyway for those who may be interested. I used Henna, Amla, Brahmi, Shikakai, Herbal Tea infusion and my infused oil for this mixture.


----------



## Lita (May 15, 2019)

Spritz my scalp with Sirod black rice water & Camille herbal tea to seal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 16, 2019)

Green tea shampoo and ayurvedic shea during today's wash. Finished the last of the ayurvedic black soap earlier in the week. While I liked it, I think I like my green tea shampoo better.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 16, 2019)

Shampoo’d twice and under the dryer with an amla mask (amla 4 spoons + aloe Vera 1 spoon + herb oil sludge leftover from my infusion) and added a big dollop of conditioner because it was not easy to spread through my hair.

Final confirmation I am not here for mixing up my own masks. While I feel they are the most effective and powerful use of herbs I want an easy quick wash day and I like all my products to melt into my hair. I will only do masks for henna and/or indigo for color. Because otherwise I ain’t got time lol

*Has anyone tried Bask & Bloom products since their rebranding/relaunch ??* I really want to find an Ayurvedic packed deep conditioner and I would be good to go. I’m slowly but surely finding my staples.

I do love Obia Naturals deep conditioner (which I’ll be using after this) and Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage but I want something packed with Ayurvedic herbs and that I don’t have to mix myself with lots of slip to deep condition.  Besides that I will be using infused oils and want to try infusing my Shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> *Has anyone tried Bask & Bloom products since their rebranding/relaunch ??* *I really want to find an Ayurvedic packed deep conditioner and I would be good to go. I’m slowly but surely finding my staples.  I do love Obia Naturals deep conditioner (which I’ll be using after this) and Alikay Naturals Honey and Sage but I want something packed with Ayurvedic herbs and that I don’t have to mix myself with lots of slip to deep condition.*


@SunkissedLife
I love Bask & Bloom.  And you're right, it is packed full of Ayurveda.

Haven't tried it since the relaunched/rebranding.  If fact, I didn't know they did this.

I have a jar or two before the relaunch.


----------



## imaginary (May 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've tried Rhassoul alone....Rhassoul, ACV & Water....Rhassoul and Bentonite, Rhassoul & AVJ....
> 
> I don't care for Bentonite though...I find it too stripping and it irritates my scalp...it strips my hair color too (indigo).
> 
> My favorite clay is Rose Kailon Clay but I prefer clay in general on my face and not on my hair.



@IDareT'sHair 

I've also tried these combinations and noticed the same film across. If I mix it with bentonite there's less of a film on my hair but my scalp is still coated and irritated. Ive never tried it with Kaolin (I don't think) and i wouldn't only because Kaolin is more for conditioning rather than cleaning and I'd prefer to pair it with another clay that gives a better clean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2019)

@imaginary

Thank you.  I appreciate your input.  

Will be keeping my eye on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2019)

@SunkissedLife 
APB also has a great Ayurveda - (Ayurveda Mud Mask)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2019)

Used:  Nature's Ego Chebe Creme

Also took my Tea and my Ginger Rinse(s) out to un-thaw for Wash Day.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

This afternoon I made some herbal tea rinse tonight with HOPS, black tea and brahmi powder. This I will be pouring on my hair while in the shower. 

I also made some Fenugreek/AVJ tea rinse to spray my scalp and hair with for strength and moisture through the week.


----------



## imaginary (May 17, 2019)

I put some rice water to ferment last night. I'll be straining to use as a refrigerated spray during the week tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2019)

Will be steeping a pot of:
Horsetail/Shavegrass Tea


----------



## Prisangela (May 17, 2019)

rinsed last evening with fermented rice infused with hibiscus mint tea, and onion and ginger juice. My shedding has finally subsided!


----------



## weavepat (May 17, 2019)

Roughly 3 oz of herbs from an oil infusion and 1 cup of boiling water. Let rest for a few hours so the powders can absorb the water and thicken into more of a paste. I'll strain out the larger bits and apply after I detangle my hair for an overnight treatment.

Definitely contains:

horsetail
nettle
neem
amla
hibiscus
burdock root
vanilla bean
Might contain brahmi and bhringraj. I usually include both in my infusions but my order receipt doesn't reflect this. I infused two batches at once. One contained henna as well so if my hands are stained I'll know which one. All infusions I made after this were labeled to avoid confusion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

@weavepat
Thanks for sharing.

Looks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

Today used:
Cantu ACV Rinse
Product Junkie Diva's Rhassoul Wash & Koils By Nature Detoxifing Mangomint Conditioner
Curls & Potions Rice Water & Bamboo Hair Rinse (Under Dryer)
DIY Moringa Tea Rinse
DIY Ginger Root Rinse

*Today steeping a pot of Horsetail/Shavegrass Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

Also Used:
Naturelle Grow's: Slippery Elm, Burdock Root & Marshmallow Root DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

Decided to add a Pure Green Tea bag to the Horsetail Brew.  Will Steep Overnight.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2019)

Been on the go this week, but I'm back at home for a few days and I am pampering my hair today.

Currently have a Rice Milk & Sea Kelp Strengthening Conditioner marinating in my hair.

 

Fermented Rice Water, Rice Milk, Green Tea, Black Tea, Sea Kelp, Fenugreek, Avocado, Bhringraj, Coconut Cream Concentrate, Melted Shea Butter, Creamed Honey & Shikakai.

Will rinse it out, then do a Herbal Hair Wash.
(Yucca Root, Lavender, Fenugreek & Burdock Root)

Marshmallow Rose Conditioning Milk as a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Gurl...that looks soooooo Good!  ....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Gurl...that looks soooooo Good!  ....



Thank you! I had one of our favs in mind when I was making it. (Hairveda's Methi Sativa, Step 1). I used up all my Hydrolyzed proteins, so I replaced it with Rice instead. 

I have enough left for 2 more treatments, so I froze it in molds.

 


Will repeat every 6-8 weeks. Next time, I'll add some Banana Powder to it. I feel like that Herbal Hair wash has eliminated my need to deep condition every wash, so this will be considered my deep moisture/strengthening treatment in one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Thank you! I had one of our favs in mind when I was making it. (Hairveda's Methi Sativa, Step 1).* I used up all my Hydrolyzed proteins, so I replaced it with Rice instead.


@ElevatedEnergy
You are absolutely right!  A definite Fav!

I still have x2 Jars left, which I need to get to, before they go bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Those Florets are very purty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Those Florets are very purty!



They are my favorite molds! I love all things flowers!


----------



## Meritamen (May 19, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Been on the go this week, but I'm back at home for a few days and I am pampering my hair today.
> 
> Currently have a Rice Milk & Sea Kelp Strengthening Conditioner marinating in my hair.
> 
> ...


So happy I waltz into this thread. I was thinking of making a treatment with coconut cream, herbal oils, and avocados but this looks amazing. How do you warm up the batches that you froze and for how long?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2019)

@Meritamen 
Welcome to this Challenge!

Happy to have you join us!


----------



## imaginary (May 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Been on the go this week, but I'm back at home for a few days and I am pampering my hair today.
> 
> Currently have a Rice Milk & Sea Kelp Strengthening Conditioner marinating in my hair.
> 
> ...



I wish this board had a Save Post feature.



ElevatedEnergy said:


> Will repeat every 6-8 weeks. Next time, I'll add some *Banana Powder* to it. I feel like that Herbal Hair wash has eliminated my need to deep condition every wash, so this will be considered my deep moisture/strengthening treatment in one.



Where did you get your Banana Powder btw?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 20, 2019)

Meritamen said:


> So happy I waltz into this thread. I was thinking of making a treatment with coconut cream, herbal oils, and avocados but this looks amazing. How do you warm up the batches that you froze and for how long?



I havent used the frozen ones yet, but I plan on melting them down using the double boiler method on my stovetop. When I do, I'll tag you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 20, 2019)

imaginary said:


> I wish this board had a Save Post feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your Banana Powder btw?



Hey Sis @imaginary

I've purchased some here when I have other items to buy in bulk.

https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/products/fruit-extracts/banana-powder-fruit-extract.html

(That's the best price I've found, but there is a $100 spending minimum or you will have to pay an additional fee. I've ordered the 2.2 pound package but when I used it all up, I ordered from the next place below because I didnt need anything else from that particular company)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/652073...f=sr_gallery-1-3&organic_search_click=1&frs=1



Once I use this up, I plan on trying this one

https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/banana-powder.aspx


----------



## imaginary (May 20, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hey Sis @imaginary
> 
> I've purchased some here when I have other items to buy in bulk.
> 
> ...



You're a gift!


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2019)

used aphogee green kertain spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2019)

Ltown said:


> *used aphogee green kertain spray.*


@Ltown
You must really like this?  You use it often.  

I bought a bottle (and a b/up) because of you!


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> You must really like this?  You use it often.
> 
> I bought a bottle (and a b/up) because of you!


@IDareT'sHair , i’m lazy now the days of mixing is very little. this spray meets the challenge requirements,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2019)

Ltown said:


> i’m lazy now the days of mixing is very little. *this spray meets the challenge requirements,*


@Ltown
It definitely does!


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair, funny story, mother’s day weekend had to get my car fix, the service guy felt sorry for me gave me a rose so nice.   my thoughts after reading this thread rose water, dried it out, soaking in water now.  random mixologist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2019)

Ltown said:


> *the service guy felt sorry for me gave me a rose so nice.   my thoughts after reading this thread rose water, dried it out, soaking in water now.  random mixologist.*


@Ltown

Gurl....You know you will whip up something! 

Sounds Good!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 21, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy For the banana powder and other fruit powders, could I add them into a black soap mix or would you recommend them only for conditioners?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> @ElevatedEnergy For the banana powder and other fruit powders, could I add them into a black soap mix or would you recommend them only for conditioners?



I've only used them in conditioners and they are so amazing that way. I was thinking of adding some to my Yucca Root Wash but it's so gentle already, that I kinda stopped adding stuff to it. LOL

Adding some to your Black Soap shampoo would probably make it a bit more gentle though. If you try it, let me know. I'm curious as to how it would perform.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 21, 2019)

Massage my scalp good with my infused oil (EVOO + EVCO + bhringraj + ~8 drops lavender EO) and a little on the ends last night. Was gonna wash but too lazy so I just went to bed. Omg. Best. Sleep. Everrrr lol also made my hair super shiny today. I’ve been getting so many compliments about how much my hair is growing I been tellin everyone get you some oils and Shea butter!! 


Also on the hunt for a premade natural, protein deep treatment, preferably full of Ayurvedic goodness. In the past I used aphoghee 2 minute every couple weeks but as y’all know I’ve replacing everything  with mostly natural products. And esp after rocking a big ass afro all weekend I know my hair needs a strengthening treatment to combat minimal breakage and some shedding. Thinking of trying out Alikay Naturals avocado cream....


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've only used them in conditioners and they are so amazing that way. I was thinking of adding some to my Yucca Root Wash but it's so gentle already, that I kinda stopped adding stuff to it. LOL
> 
> Adding some to your Black Soap shampoo would probably make it a bit more gentle though. If you try it, let me know. I'm curious as to how it would perform.



Okay will do!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 21, 2019)

I still haven't used the BRW in my hair. I'm too lazy of a natural for new things and never been the type to moisturize daily so idk. Also experiencing "DIY burnout" which always tends to happen here and there. Still love my green tea shampoo though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I still haven't used the BRW in my hair. I'm too lazy of a natural for new things and never been the type to moisturize daily so idk. *Also experiencing "DIY burnout" which always tends to happen here and there.* Still love my green tea shampoo though.



Just a small tip...You can eliminate that by making bigger batches or preserving them. Preservatives have really made DIY so easy for me.




***********
ETA: There was a time when I used to feel like I had to go to the hair isle everytime I went to the store. Now I waltz right past them joints like....ummm they aint got nothing for me. LOL

*This was just a random thought, not directed towards you, Sis*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Massage my scalp good with my infused oil (EVOO + EVCO + bhringraj + ~8 drops lavender EO) and a little on the ends last night. Was gonna wash but too lazy so I just went to bed. Omg. Best. Sleep. Everrrr lol also made my hair super shiny today. I’ve been getting so many compliments about how much my hair is growing I been tellin everyone get you some oils and Shea butter!!
> 
> 
> *Also on the hunt for a premade natural, protein deep treatment, preferably full of Ayurvedic goodness. *In the past I used aphoghee 2 minute every couple weeks but as y’all know I’ve replacing everything  with mostly natural products. And esp after rocking a big ass afro all weekend I know my hair needs a strengthening treatment to combat minimal breakage and some shedding. Thinking of trying out Alikay Naturals avocado cream....



Do you prefer shopping online or something you can find on the ground?


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 21, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Do you prefer shopping online or something you can find on the ground?



Preference for on the ground since I need it today lol but I’m definitely open to ordering online if the shipping isn’t too high or I can get it on amazon. My HG moisture deep conditioner is Obia Naturals I just order whenever my container gets low.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Preference for on the ground since I need it today lol but I*’m definitely open to ordering online *if the shipping isn’t too high or I can get it on amazon. My HG moisture deep conditioner is Obia Naturals I just order whenever my container gets low.



What about Nature's Ego on Etsy? I have never personally ordered from her, but @IDareT'sHair posted some ingredients to some of her products and the ingredients looked absolutely delicious. 
I took a look at her shop and it is chock full of Ayurvedic & Herbal goodness. Plus I just like her style. LOL


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2019)

I checked out that Natures Ego Page and the first thing came to mind when I saw her profile pic is "this woman looks like a witch to me." So I checked out some of her favorite stores and I find her to be into some really creepy things. I'm glad I never got any of her stuff. She creeps me out. All the best to all of you with this one. Yikes!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I checked out that Natures Ego Page and the first thing came to mind when I saw her profile pic is "this woman looks like a witch to me." So I checked out some of her favorite stores and I find her to be into some really creepy things. I'm glad I never got any of her stuff. She creeps me out. All the best to all of you with this one. Yikes!



A witch, tho? Ouch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> *Also on the hunt for a premade natural, protein deep treatment, preferably full of Ayurvedic goodness. *


@SunkissedLife 
Annabelle's and Sarenzo has some very good natural protein treatments.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *I checked out that Natures Ego Page and the first thing came to mind when I saw her profile pic is "this woman looks like a witch to me." So I checked out some of her favorite stores and I find her to be into some really creepy things. I'm glad I never got any of her stuff. She creeps me out. All the best to all of you with this one. Yikes!*


@Aggie 
Interesting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2019)

Will pick up some fresh Ginger Root next time I'm at the Grocery.

My Hair responded really well to the Ginger Root Rinses.  Will be trying them again soon.

It was very refreshing.


----------



## GGsKin (May 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I checked out that Natures Ego Page and the first thing came to mind when I saw her profile pic is "this woman looks like a witch to me." So I checked out some of her favorite stores and I find her to be into some really creepy things. I'm glad I never got any of her stuff. She creeps me out. All the best to all of you with this one. Yikes!



I'm intrigued. I've shopped her site before. Whereabouts on her page did you see her pic? @Aggie. I cant see one on etsy or her site.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I'm intrigued. I've shopped her site before. Whereabouts on her page did you see her pic? @Aggie. I cant see one on etsy or her site.



In all honesty, I found the comment that was made to be insulting, extremely judgemental and overall just mean spirited. I was able to find her yotube channel and her instagram and all I see is a beautiful black woman.


https://instagram.com/mynaturesego?igshid=1ki0afl7a5xk8

Don't like her products? Fine, all products will not work for everyone.

Don't like her pricing and/or shipping fees? Understandable. Your money, your decision on how to spend it.

But to make personal attacks on someone based on things they like that you don't understand? Not cool. We are all entitled to our opinions, but to call this lady weird, creepy and a witch? Reaching.

She states in her profile on Etsy that she is a lover of Nature, crystals, and art...so am I. So I'll just see my weird and creepy self out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy @GGsKin 
Her products are great and full of wonderful flowers, herbs, ayurveda, powders and oils.

Everything she uses in her blends are things we are familiar with in this Thread which is why a lot of times I will list the ingredients.

Can't wait to use the Rinses I bought (Guava Leaf, Peppermint & Rosemary and a few others).  They all look so good and I didn't hafta' try to make them myself.

Both her and NurCreations have some really good products.  Nur has a really good Ginger Mint Pomade I am hooked on.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 22, 2019)

I used activated charcoal this week to detox my hair.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 22, 2019)

I was ms. kitchen mixtress yesterday, lol.

One of the things I made yesterday was black soap shampoo. It turned out pretty well. I do need to make some small tweaks to it, but so far so good. I used:

Black soap
Herbal tea
Baobab fruit powder
Xanthan gum
Leucidal sf complete for preservative
Fragrance oil

Mixed with an immersion blender.

It has a really good lather and was pretty gentle on my hair. Almost too gentle, lol . It was so smooth and moisturizing, it almost felt like a lathering conditioner. After rinsing, my hair felt like I didn't need to deep condition even though I did out of habit.

I did an overnight deep condition so I'll know the final verdict when I rinse it out and style. But so far I'm really enjoying it. I've had quite a few black soap fails in the past so I'm happy this one worked so well for my hair.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 22, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy So the fruit powder worked in the black soap shampoo! It gave it a smooth and creamy feel. It still lathered well and was gentle and moisturizing. I used a very small amount in the mix because I didn't want it to moisturize too well and not clean my hair, lol. But yeah it works. I used baobab fruit powder.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> I *was ms. kitchen mixtress yesterday, lol.*
> 
> One of the things I made yesterday was black soap shampoo. It turned out pretty well. I do need to make some small tweaks to it, but so far so good. I used:
> 
> ...



Gone head with yo bad self! 








BeautifulRoots said:


> @ElevatedEnergy So the fruit powder worked in the black soap shampoo! It gave it a smooth and creamy feel. It still lather well and was gentle and moisturizing. I used a very small amount in the mix because I didn't want it to moisturize too well and not clean my hair, lol. But yeah it works. I used baobab fruit powder.



Ooooo weeeee!!!! Ok so when it's time for me to clarify again, I'm going to try adding a little fruit powder (pumpkin or fig) to my black soap shampoo. You got me all excited to try it now!!! YAY!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

Today I sprayed my hair down with my RoseWater & Bamboo Tonic. Sealed it in with some herbal infused (Nettle & Oatstraw) Shea Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2019)

I steeped a very nice pot of Horsetail Tea.  Can't wait to use it.

Next I think I'll steep some Guava Leaf Tea.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A witch, tho? Ouch.


I'm only calling it as I saw it. Sorry if I mashed anyone's corn. I didn't mean to but she really did creep me out ((shudders violently)).


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> In all honesty, I found the comment that was made to be insulting, extremely judgemental and overall just mean spirited. I was able to find her yotube channel and her instagram and all I see is a beautiful black woman.
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/mynaturesego?igshid=1ki0afl7a5xk8
> ...



I'm so sorry I offended you hon. It was my personal feelings and it affected me deeply and I probably should have kept that to myself. No love lost dear.

By nature, I am not mean spirited but I respect your feelings and please accept my most humble apologies. I never realized that you or anyone would be so offended. Your feelings do matter to me even though I don't know you personally @ElevatedEnergy .

But If I must correct you though lovely sis, I did not actually call her a witch. I said she "looks" like a witch "to me" and she creeps "me" out. I never called her weird. I was very careful how I worded my comment. I was very careful NOT to attack her actual character.

If anyone should politely bow out, it should be me. So I will leave this challenge alone now.


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2019)

Aww @Aggie , you and @ElevatedEnergy  are two of the sweetest posters I've seen on here.  I don't think either of you have to leave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2019)

@MzSwift
Nah me Either
@Aggie @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I'm so sorry I offended you hon. It was my personal feelings and it affected me deeply and I probably should have kept that to myself. No love lost dear.
> 
> By nature, I am not mean spirited but I respect your feelings and please accept my most humble apologies. I never realized that you or anyone would be so offended. Your feelings do matter to me even though I don't know you personally @ElevatedEnergy .
> 
> ...



@Aggie Apology accepted. Please do accept mine too for calling you mean spirited. I was in my feelings, as I was honestly just surprised at your comment. I've always found you to be so kind and someone that I looked up to.






No need to leave the challenge, Sis. We can both get back to posting about these lovely herbs, powders and concoctions.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Aww @Aggie , you and @ElevatedEnergy  are two of the sweetest posters I've seen on here.  I don't think either of you have to leave.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @MzSwift
> Nah me Either
> @Aggie @ElevatedEnergy



I sincerely appreciate the love. You Ladies have become my family away from home. However, this will be my last year on the forum for a while. This program I am in has turned into something like madness so I'mma need to concentrate to keep my brain from exploding. Good news is, when and if I do return...the *DR* will be in the building.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Aggie Apology accepted. Please do accept mine too for calling you mean spirited. I was in my feelings, as I was honestly just surprised at your comment. I've always found you to be so kind and someone that I looked up to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MzSwift said:


> Aww @Aggie , you and @ElevatedEnergy  are two of the sweetest posters I've seen on here.  I don't think either of you have to leave.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @MzSwift
> Nah me Either
> @Aggie @ElevatedEnergy





I ain't lyin'. All this made me feel all warm and cozy inside . All is right with the world again and the sun is just about to rise from it's resting place in my heart. Love you all .

Thanks to all of you my e-sisters! I do appreciate all of you. It's good to know we can disagree and still be friends. It's how you know who your true friends are.

@ElevatedEnergy, your apology is also accepted dear heart .


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I ain't lyin'. All this made me feel all warm and cozy inside . .



OK, I thought it was just me over here chopping up onions (figurative onions, not for a hair tea). Lol


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> OK, I thought it was just me over here chopping up onions *(figurative onions, not for a hair tea).* Lol


 You're funny.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 22, 2019)

Now that is maturity I tell ya. I love this forum (the hair section anyway lol). In concoction news, I think I may get the herbs for my super acv rinse soon. Also thinking of playing around with the thickness later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2019)

I know.  

Life is hard enough.

I come here to grab some Peace and Friendly Vibes as shelter from the mean, cruel world.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2019)

In other concoction news:  

I should do a DIY Fermented RW for Saturday.

I meant to go to this store where you can buy in bulk and look for Black Rice and measure me up a half-pound or see what the cost is.

I have quite a bit of Pre-Made RW items to use up, so I'd buy very little Black Rice.  

Especially when I have a bag of White Rice I need to use up.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 24, 2019)

Okay so I’m back and felt compelled to comment. When I read @Aggie comment about her being a witch I was so angered and offended I had to log off. I appreciate @ElevatedEnergy response and agree with a lot of her points. To an uninformed outsider looking in on our herbal tonics and infusions might call us a witch it’s just perspective. But you are definitely entitled to your opinion. And of course it’s your choice to not buy her products or support her business. I am super happy to hear no one is leaving or abandoning the thread and we can disagree and still be friends like mature adults. I love y’all!

As a person who fully believe and utilized the (some might say magical) power of manifestation, crystals, the sun, the moon, meditation and prayer  I feel there is space for us all to learn from each other.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 24, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy @GGsKin
> Her products are great and full of wonderful flowers, herbs, ayurveda, powders and oils.
> 
> Everything she uses in her blends are things we are familiar with in this Thread which is why a lot of times I will list the ingredients.
> ...




Which products would you most recommend? Her ingredients look amazing but Etsy can sometimes be difficult to navigate for products.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 24, 2019)

To try to inject some protein in my hair I used ATON leave in because it’s chock full of ayurvedic goodness and as @ElevatedEnergy pointed out to me all Ayurvedic herbs are strengthening. I followed that up w a scalp massage using my bhringraj infused olive oil <<< love. Also makes my hair shiny. 

Washing my hair today. Planning to black soap shampoo and deep condition per usual but might add infused oil rinse for a little extra strength. debating if I’m going to attempt a wash n go or do a sleek bun or twist out. I need to be cute cuz I’m meeting bae family at the cookout this weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Okay so I’m back and felt compelled to comment. When I read @Aggie comment about her being a witch I was so angered and offended I had to log off. I appreciate @ElevatedEnergy response and agree with a lot of her points. To an uninformed outsider looking in on our herbal tonics and infusions might call us a witch it’s just perspective. But you are definitely entitled to your opinion. And of course it’s your choice to not buy her products or support her business. I am super happy to hear no one is leaving or abandoning the thread and we can disagree and still be friends like mature adults. I love y’all!
> 
> *As a person who fully believe and utilized the (some might say magical) power of manifestation, crystals, the sun, the moon, meditation and prayer  I feel there is space for us all to learn from each other.*



@SunkissedLife 
We have a lot more in common than I thought. If you don't mind, I'd like to exchange personal info with you so we may have a way to keep in touch outside of the board....especially when my membership ends. I'd love to support you in your spiritual wellness journey. 

And please know this next comment is not directed towards anyone in this thread....just a general statement for anyone who *needs* to hear it.

It takes great courage to be who you are and love who you are in a world that is constantly trying to make you feel like what you are or who you are is not enough. Do what you need to do to be happy while offering others that same courtesy. We can all co-exist...peacefully at that too. And if not, take away the one thing that fuels the fire...your attention. Much love to all!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> To try to inject some protein in my hair I used *ATON leave in because it’s chock full of ayurvedic goodness and as* @ElevatedEnergy pointed out to me all Ayurvedic herbs are strengthening. I followed that up w a scalp massage using my bhringraj infused olive oil <<< love. Also makes my hair shiny.
> 
> Washing my hair today. Planning to black soap shampoo and deep condition per usual but might add infused oil rinse for a little extra strength. debating if I’m going to attempt a wash n go or do a sleek bun or twist out. I need to be cute cuz I’m meeting bae family at the cookout this weekend.



Have you looked into her other products? All of her products seem to have nice Ayurvedic & Herbal infusions. What about her deep conditioner? I know you said you were looking for a good one.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife
> We have a lot more in common than I thought. If you don't mind, I'd like to exchange personal info with you so we may have a way to keep in touch outside of the board....especially when my membership ends. I'd love to support you in your spiritual wellness journey.
> 
> And please know this next comment is not directed towards anyone in this thread....just a general statement for anyone who *needs* to hear it.
> ...



Same! I wasn’t reading your words and screaming yasssssss lol I would be delighted to connect off thread as I always feel as though I have only scratched the surface. I will say developing my yoga practice (esp self guided home practice) has helped me immensely. Between that a utilizing a selenite crystals for peaceful sleep my life has done a whole 180 360 from where I was a few years ago. I love to connect with liked minded souls as I continue to develop my inner light. Feel free to PM me =]


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 24, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Have you looked into her other products? All of her products seem to have nice Ayurvedic & Herbal infusions. What about her deep conditioner? I know you said you were looking for a good one.



I looked into it when I made my original purchase but I already have a couple great deep conditioners. What I really need is medium-strong strengthening protein treatment. Because my hair is fine it craves regular protein. I was using mielle organic Babassu mint to alternate but it’s soooo light and my hair devours that little jar. 

I am going to try the strengthening masks to match the deep conditioners I already love then branch out to try something more Ayurvedic like natures ego or bask and bloom or something. I always really interested in Green Beauty real protein treatment but I’m trying to move away from mixing my own stuff in the summer because I get super busy. Will likely try out her treatment in the fall.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Same! I wasn’t reading your words and screaming yasssssss lol I would be delighted to connect off thread as I always feel as though I have only scratched the surface. I will say developing my yoga practice (esp self guided home practice) has helped me immensely. Between that a utilizing a selenite crystals for peaceful sleep my life has done a whole 180 360 from where I was a few years ago. I love to connect with liked minded souls as I continue to develop my inner light. Feel free to PM me =]




Signed, sealed, delivered. Check your inbox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2019)

Will use fresh Ginger Root and also CANTU ACV Rinse and maybe a Tea?


----------



## rileypak (May 25, 2019)

Used Curls and Potions Chebe and Mint Rice Water Potion on scalp and APB Rice Water Spray on Wednesday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2019)

Today:
CANTU ACV Root Rinse
Green Tea Treatment (NurCreations) - Under Dryer
Fresh Ginger Root Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 26, 2019)

Making my Mother-In-Love a scalp spritz. All kinds of yummy herbs:

Rosemary, Passion Flowers, Rosehips, Horsetail, Fenugreek Seeds, Amla & Bhringraj. Gonna let it steep overnight then add in some Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Tamanu Oil, Bamboo Extract, Polysorbate 80, Geranium EO, Lemongrass EO and some preservative. She has a bald spot she is trying to nurture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2019)

Steeping a Pot of:
Saw Palmetto & Mint Tea(s)


----------



## water_n_oil (May 26, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeping a Pot of:
> *Saw Palmetto* & Mint Tea(s)


I've been wanting to get my hands on some of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *I've been wanting to get my hands on some of that.*


@water_n_oil 
Great!  Then we can compare notes!

I'd like to also steep a Pot of Slippery Elm/Marshmallow Root.  Or Rosemary/Nettle/Burdock Root.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 26, 2019)

Back to the juices & berries next wash. My burnouts are usually the result of being burnt out in general and not hair per se. DD2 had been waking a lot at night so the lack of sleep was getting to me. In any event, herbal wash & rinse of some sort followed by my ayurvedic shea. I'll be making a new batch of that and the tamanu butter for her skin later today or tomorrow. Especially need to recover from using that Suave conditioner. Just awful. Glad it was only a buck. Passed it on to another mom from my BuyNothing group this morning.


----------



## imaginary (May 27, 2019)

Made and strained another FRW leave-in. The one I made last week was way too smelly which means I left it sitting for too long. Because of that I didn't end up spraying as much as I'd like. This week will be better.

In other news how are you guys mixing your shikakai powder for cleansing? I've heard it can be drying so do you mix it straight or add in other herbs as well?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2019)

@BeautifulRoots

You were right...the fruit powders turned the black soap shampoo into a moisturizing cleanser instead of a clarifying cleanser. I used it on my son this morning...and his hair was loving it.

For my version, I used:
Nettle Tea
Soft African Black (White) Soap
Potassium Sorbate
Pro-Vitamin B5
Pumpkin Powder
Fig Powder
Citric Acid
Xanthum Gum Pudding
Peppermint EO & Lemongrass EO

It has a thick & creamy pudding like consistency


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Made and strained another FRW leave-in. The one I made last week was way too smelly which means I left it sitting for too long. Because of that I didn't end up spraying as much as I'd like. This week will be better.
> 
> *In other news how are you guys mixing your shikakai powder for cleansing? I've heard it can be drying so do you mix it straight or add in other herbs as well?*



For my herbal wash, I use 1 tablespoon cleansing powder to 2 cups herbal tea.

I prefer using a crock pot for my herbal cleanser, but you can just bring some water to a rolling boil, turn the heat off, then add your cleansing powder. Let it steep until cool to the touch and then strain with a knee high.

*You could also just put the powder in a coffee filter with the top closed off with a hair tie and drop that into the water instead. This  eliminates the need to strain with a knee high*


----------



## imaginary (May 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For my herbal wash, I use 1 tablespoon cleansing powder to 2 cups herbal tea.
> 
> I prefer using a crock pot for my herbal cleanser, but you can just bring some water to a rolling boil, turn the heat off, then add your cleansing powder. Let it steep until cool to the touch and then strain with a knee high.
> 
> *You could also just put the powder in a coffee filter with the top closed off with a hair tie and drop that into the water instead. This  eliminates the need to strain with a knee high*



Oh I didn't even consider straining. So the particles are the get stuck in your hair type?


----------



## water_n_oil (May 27, 2019)

Kitchen mixing today:

Rosemary ACV "Jelly" (something new I'm testing)
"Derma" butter (shea, castor, tamanu)
Ayurveda shea
Flaxseed gel prep (soaking the seeds for a few days)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Oh I didn't even consider straining. So the particles are the get stuck in your hair type?



They usually rinse out fairly well especially if you use a conditioner as your final rinse. However, in my experience; Shikakai and Aritha are extremely potent cleansers so straining them in the beginning will keep them from drying your hair out.


----------



## imaginary (May 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> They usually rinse out fairly well especially if you use a conditioner as your final rinse. However, in my experience; Shikakai and Aritha are extremely potent cleansers so straining them in the beginning will keep them from drying your hair out.



Aaah this makes sense. Ok well my hair looks really gunky so I think I'm actually gonna wash my hair out tonight with a paste. may use up the last of my kaolin and maybe even add some hibiscus. Fingerscrossed it works out.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 27, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> 
> You were right...the fruit powders turned the black soap shampoo into a moisturizing cleanser instead of a clarifying cleanser. I used it on my son this morning...and his hair was loving it.
> 
> ...



Oooo looks yummy! Glad to hear the fruit powders worked well in the black soap. Do you notice any differences between the fruit powders you've tried in your conditioners/mixes or in general do they behave the same? Interested in trying a few others.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 27, 2019)

Jumped in the shower and tested the ACV jelly. Pure love


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Oooo looks yummy! Glad to hear the fruit powders worked well in the black soap. Do you notice any differences between the fruit powders you've tried in your conditioners/mixes or in general do they behave the same? Interested in trying a few others.



The ones that I've played around with do not behave the same.

For example:
Banana Powder...
Moisturizing on it's own...extra moisturizing when paired with Fenugreek. They go together for me like peanut butter and jelly. Repurchase all day, everyday.

Avocado Powder....small bout of moisture but mostly a protein type powder. I dont see this as a repurchase....plus I really don't care for the smell of it....almost like burnt toast. 

Guava Fruit Powder
Also moisturizing...I like this when paired with my henna/indigo treatments. It helps to prevent that 2nd step with indigo from drying my hair out too bad.

I haven't tried the pumpkin or fig powder in a conditioner yet...only this black soap. So far, so good. I do plan on playing around with a Pumpkin & Fig conditioner in the fall though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2019)

Afroveda referenced in a recent newsletter some of the DHT Blockers: Green Tea, Saw Palmetto, Nettle, Biotin and Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 27, 2019)

Started a catnip oil infusion. Decided to make smaller batches of oil infusions so I can try out my stash of dried herbs faster.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 27, 2019)

Bought moringa green tea for my next batch of shampoo.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 27, 2019)

My god, this acv jelly  paired with the shea is aaaahhhh-mazing. My hair is totally revived from that conditioner. I always leave my acv rinses in as the point is to combat hard water for me. I toyed with the idea of making it thicker since it's hard to control the amount I use when it's basically water. The consistency is perfect, there's slip, and it left my hair shiny & defined. Putting off the FSG for now.


----------



## imaginary (May 27, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Aaah this makes sense. Ok well my hair looks really gunky so I think I'm actually gonna wash my hair out tonight with a paste. may use up the last of my kaolin and maybe even add some hibiscus. Fingerscrossed it works out.



Ended up doing this shikakai/kaolin/hibiscus (3/2/1.5 tbsp) mix with acv and warm water. It was a fairly runny paste and I applied it to wet/damp hair and just left it uncovered for a half hour. Rinsed and my hair was super soft and most importantly clean. There were a few spots I missed and that was maybe due to me not rinsing the gel out properly first, but it didn't hinder me too much. Will definitely play around with this more and I'm looking into getting aritha as well since that's supposed to be stronger. Rinsing wasn't a problem but thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 27, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> My god, this acv jelly  paired with the shea is aaaahhhh-mazing. My hair is totally revived from that conditioner. I always leave my acv rinses in as the point is to combat hard water for me. I toyed with the idea of making it thicker since it's hard to control the amount I use when it's basically water. The consistency is perfect, there's slip, and it left my hair shiny & defined. Putting off the FSG for now.



Nice!  What did you use to thicken the ACV?


----------



## water_n_oil (May 27, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Nice!  What did you use to thicken the ACV?


A guar gum & glycerin slurry. I do it this way to avoid lumps.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (May 28, 2019)

Made this bomb honey hair mask. My hair still feels soft and moisturized. I also added some amla to the mixture and I'm hooked.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 28, 2019)

After I use up my henna powder I'm going to use more locally sourced herbs for my oil infusions.


----------



## Ltown (May 28, 2019)

used bamboo tea spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2019)

Alikay Naturals "Botanicals"


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2019)

Picked up some slippery elm. I need to make a new batch of my Yucca Root Wash, so I'll add in some slippery elm in hopes to provide more slip. I use my herbal washes as an all in one...prewash detangler/cleanser/conditioner. I'm hoping that the slippery elm will assist in the detangling part as the yucca root holds it down in the Cleansing/Conditioning area. It has fast become my favorite herbal find for 2019.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Sounds good! 

I also use Slippery Elm in my Tea Blends (usually with Marshmallow Root).

I agree about Yucca.  It's amazing.  I had a handmade Yucca Root Cleansing Conditioner that I loved that is now discontinued.

I saw another one out there on ETSY.  Can't remember who?  

But yaaaasss....Yucca is good.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Sounds good!
> 
> I also use *Slippery Elm i*n my Tea Blends (usually with Marshmallow Root).
> ...



@IDareT'sHair
I tried slippery elm a few years ago along with marshmallow root but ended up passing them on to another member here. I thought my scalp didnt like either one, but truth is I was using so many herbs at the time...I dont know what the culprit was.  After revisiting marshmallow root and loving it, I thought I'd give slippery elm another try.

And OMG to yucca root....I love that stuff. I picked up a small 4 ounce bag of it initially, but after trying it one time....I hurried back to my tablet (while it was in my hair) and promptly ordered a pound bag from Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## Prisangela (May 30, 2019)

did a fermented black rice water,green tea, onion and ginger prepoo under a shea hibiscus hair mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy
Glad you decided to revisit (Marshmallow & Slippery Elm).

The only one I noticed a problem with was: "Oatstraw"  I had rinsed with it one time and never revisited as a Tea Rinse.  It dried out my hair.

However, I do have a few products with Oatstraw somewhere on the ingredients list and they seem to work fine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Glad you decided to revisit (Marshmallow & Slippery Elm).
> 
> The only one I noticed a problem with was: "Oatstraw"  I had rinsed with it one time and never revisited as a Tea Rinse.  It dried out my hair.
> ...



There aren't many herbs that have steered me wrong yet....as long as I stay away from clays, ACV & liquid aloe vera....my hair is pretty forgiving on anything else.

@IDareT'sHair Are you using any tea blends this wash day? I've really been enjoying throwing a tablespoon of lavender flowers in with my Yucca Wash...it makes it smell so heavenly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Are you using any tea blends this wash day? I've really been enjoying throwing a tablespoon of lavender flowers in with my Yucca Wash...it makes it smell so heavenly.*


@ElevatedEnergy
I'll be using: Rosemary and Mint Leaf Tea(s)

Flowers!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I'll be using: Rosemary and Mint Leaf Tea(s)
> 
> Flowers!




Ooooooo yummy! I love the smell of rosemary!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Ooooooo yummy! I love the smell of rosemary!*


@ElevatedEnergy
It made a very nice Blend.  And the Mint will be an added touch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
I still need to buy another piece of fresh Ginger Root.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> It made a very nice Blend.  And the Mint will be an added touch.



Yesssss! Mint just enhances the smell of everything. I always add a few drops of peppermint EO in my cleanser. Lavender & Peppermint is just so gewd together. It makes my scalp all tingly too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
I may steep a Guava Leaf and Malva Flowers Blend

*The possibilities are Endless*


----------



## water_n_oil (May 31, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ooooooo yummy! I love the smell of rosemary!


Rosemary is theeee best! Loving my rosemary infused acv right now. I've also used sage and mint leaves for it before. Smells super nice.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 31, 2019)

Ooo I've  never tried rosemary AND mint.


----------



## water_n_oil (May 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I still need to buy another piece of fresh Ginger Root.


I've been meaning to try a ginger rinse because of you. Next wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *I've been meaning to try a ginger rinse because of you. Next wash*.


@water_n_oil 
Very Nice & Refreshing!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2019)

Today:
CANTU's ACV Root Rinse (during Cleansing)
Moringa Tea Rinse
Fresh Ginger Root


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Rosemary is theeee best! Loving my rosemary infused acv right now. I've also used sage and mint leaves for it before. Smells super nice.





BeautifulRoots said:


> Ooo I've  never tried rosemary AND mint.



Yes Goodness!!!! If you guys are in to aromatherapy like me...try this in your diffuser:
5 drops Rosemary EO
2 drops Spearmint EO
1 drop Peppermint EO

As soon as this blend hits my nose, I can feel my muscles start to loosen and relax all over my body.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2019)

Currently simmering on low in my crockpot:

1 tablespoon each of Yucca Root Powder, Lavender Flowers, Nettle, Rosemary & Slippery Elm.
2 cups distilled water

I'll leave it to simmer for a few hours, turn the heat off and then allow to steep overnight. Strain then add some Beet Sugar Extract (humectant) and some Peppermint EO.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Currently simmering on low in my crockpot:
> 
> 1 tablespoon each of Yucca Root Powder, Lavender Flowers, Nettle, Rosemary & Slippery Elm.
> 2 cups distilled water
> ...


Sounds lovely! Looking forward to trying the yucca powder in the future.

Out of curiosity, how have you been liking the beet sugar extract? I've been thinking of purchasing it recently. My hair hates glycerin and I'm not crazy about using honey as a humectant either. How does beet sugar extract compare? Does it leave a glycerin-like feel on the hair?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Sounds lovely! Looking forward to trying the yucca powder in the future.
> 
> *Out of curiosity, how have you been liking the beet sugar extract? I've been thinking of purchasing it recently. My hair hates glycerin and I'm not crazy about using honey as a humectant either*. How does beet sugar extract compare? Does it leave a glycerin-like feel on the hair?



Sounds like your hair is similar to mine for those particular ingredients.

Glycerin is so sticky on my hair and attracts dirt.

I can only use honey in a pre-poo (which i no longer do anyway) and it must be shampoo'd out or else it will clog up my scalp.

Neither works well as humectants for me.

I've been putting beet root extract in my cleanser, rose water tonic and my leave in. It softens my hair like no other humectant I've ever tried. I also like that the weather plays no factor in its effectiveness.

If you are going to pick some up from Ingredients to Die for....go ahead and throw some NatureSilk in your cart too. They play really well together. These two ingredients together has made my leave in feel like pure silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2019)

Speaking of Rosemary currently using:
Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sounds like your hair is similar to mine for those particular ingredients.
> 
> Glycerin is so sticky on my hair and attracts dirt.
> 
> ...


Oh okay, that sounds promising. Always had bad experiences with the more popular humectants especially with changing weather and humidity. Nice to hear that's not a factor with this one.

And sounds good! I'll have to look up more info on naturesilk. So you would recommend to pair it with a humectant in your leave ins?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Oh okay, that sounds promising. Always had bad experiences with the more popular humectants especially with changing weather and humidity. Nice to hear that's not a factor with this one.
> 
> And sounds good! I'll have to look up more info on naturesilk. So you would recommend to pair it with a humectant in your leave ins?



Yes, NatureSilk is some good stuff. It will give your hair a silky, slick type feel. I use it at 3% and the beet sugar extract at 2%....though you can go higher if needed. (For both)

I use my leave in for everything...a moisturizer, conditioner and a leave in. Those two ingredients work well in all those ways too!

Here is where I learned about NatureSilk

https://www.curlytea.com/0310/naturesilk-propanediol.html


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 1, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, NatureSilk is some good stuff. It will give your hair a silky, slick type feel. I use it at 3% and the beet sugar extract at 2%....though you can go higher if needed. (For both)
> 
> I use my leave in for everything...a moisturizer, conditioner and a leave in. Those two ingredients work well in all those ways too!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the link! Will have to get my hands on it and try it out soon.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2019)

used mane tail hair spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2019)

Stunnababez Leave-In


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 4, 2019)

Just made this amazing detangler with okra and slippery elm! Ah-Ma-Zing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2019)

Baggying a couple hours with Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 6, 2019)

The talk of yucca reminded me of Shea Moisture's Yucca & Plantain line. Haven't used it in years but I loved that anti-breakage mask and the hair milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2019)

Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Fresh Ginger Root Rinse
Koils By Nature Growth Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2019)

I sprayed my Yucca Root Wash in yesterday with the intent of letting it sit for an hour or so. Hubby asked me on a lunch date while it was marinating , so I put on a cute headwrap and sashayed right on out the door with a head full of herbal goodness underneath it. 







It's still underneath that headwrap tho, a day later! LOL That's ok because I needed a nice, deep clarifying wash. I did add some Amla powder to the base this time (Yucca Root, Slippery Elm, Lavender Flowers & Nettle). I'll rinse it out once I finish my morning coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Your Blend sound great!  Please come back and update us on how it worked, once you rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2019)

Will Spritz with - Stunnababez Fermented RW Leave-In


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Your Blend sound great!  Please come back and update us on how it worked, once you rinse.



It was lovely. My hair is juicy and plump now that it is dry.





*excuse the roller on the end.  I re-wet my ends with rosewater and slathered them in shea butter so I can pin the braid up for the week once the ends dry. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy 
Nice!

And very Shiny too!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 9, 2019)

My vegemoist and naturesilk came in the mail. I'm going to make another attempt at your shea deep conditioner @ElevatedEnergy. Crossing my fingers hoping I can get it to work this time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> My vegemoist and naturesilk came in the mail. I'm going to make another attempt at your shea deep conditioner @ElevatedEnergy. Crossing my fingers hoping I can get it to work this time.



Yay....crossing all my fangas, toes and eyes that you like it!


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 9, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy Are you using a preservative in your yucca wash?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Are you using a preservative in your yucca wash?



No preservatives. When I make it; I usually net about 16 ounces, so I use half and then freeze the other half until the next wash day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 9, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> No preservatives. When I make it; I usually net about 16 ounces, so I use half and then freeze the other half until the next wash day.


Thanks. I get about the same net oz with my black soap. I'll either freeze or reduce my batch size from now on.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 11, 2019)

Just made this hair oil to help with my anemia related hair loss.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm in!

I am hoping to do a henna gloss fpr the first time this week. I have little idea of what I am doing. I want to use Nupur Henna with 9 ingredients because it sounds nice to have everything in it. I plan to heat 2 tbsp of that, add 2 tbsp of oil and then add in with macademia oil rinse conditioner i guess.... thats all i know.

i don't know when or if i will do a real henna treatment. i'm just doing a gloss for now.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 11, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just made this hair oil to help with my anemia related hair loss.


Whoa, meant to be! I was just thinking of the two had any relation. DD1 is consistently anemic and sheds way more than her sister. No balds spots or anything thankfully but still. Definitely will watch.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 11, 2019)

used bamboo tea spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2019)

@apple_natural 

Happy to Have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2019)

Stunna Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 11, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @apple_natural
> 
> Happy to Have You!


 Hi! Thank you for having me!

I purchased that nupur henna I mentioned. I also picked up shikakai.

I know I want to make a henna gloss. I can prepare it on Thursday. Apply it Friday night. Rinse it Saturday morning. Plait and bun to air dry Saturday during the day.

I can also start this process Wednesday so as to have dry plaits by Friday night if I have any plans.

I'll rinse it out with water w/aloe and put on my shea butter oil mixture.

I got shikakai that I want to use for my other mid week dc day (I need two a week) for a short mud wash I guess. I want to use up my cholesterol DC. I could do that. I also have a moisture DC if my hair starts snapping or something.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 11, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Whoa, meant to be! I was just thinking of the two had any relation. DD1 is consistently anemic and sheds way more than her sister. No balds spots or anything thankfully but still. Definitely will watch.


Yes definitely. I also have a blog post about it as well. https://www.nowiamnappy.com/bloghair-tips/2019/6/11/burdock-root-for-hair-loss


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 12, 2019)

Classic question here: cone or no cone? 

My dc has dimethicone in it. I am thinking that this will still wash out with the henna and also with the mud wash, but do you guys use cones? or even glycerin or other ingredients like these?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 12, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> Classic question here: cone or no cone?
> 
> My dc has dimethicone in it. I am thinking that this will still wash out with the henna and also with the mud wash, but do you guys use cones? or even glycerin or other ingredients like these?



I tend to only use cones when I use heat for straightening. I do not like dimethicone for my hair so I try to steer clear of it for the most part. I dont like glycerin for my hair either but that tends to be in most things, especially conditioners so I tend to not use leave-ins, or I will make sure it is not in my styling products.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 12, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> Classic question here: cone or no cone?
> 
> My dc has dimethicone in it. I am thinking that this will still wash out with the henna and also with the mud wash, but do you guys use cones? or even glycerin or other ingredients like these?


I stay away from cones because I generally don't like sulfate shampoos. My hair loves glycerin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2019)

@apple_natural 
Tend to avoid cones (would consider them if I was straightening) like @GGsKin 
said for extra added protection.

I do use products with Glycerin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 13, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you ladies!

I think I have a starting regimen!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2019)

Applying an Ayurveda Mud Mask Overnight tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy
Using an Ayurveda Hair Mask from a Handmade Natural Company tonight

here's what's in it:
Amla Powder
Brahmi Powder
Fenugreek Powder
Black Seed Oil
JBCO
Coconut Oil
Rosemary Oil
Olive Oil
BTMS
Natural Preservative

I know you're curious what's in these things.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 14, 2019)

I mixed my henna last night. I just put in Vo5 today and added more olive oil because it seemed a bit thick. Now it's smooth. I am thinking of keeping it on for about 4 hours instead of overnight for now.... will update later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2019)

Took my Tea out for tomorrow. 

Will also use:
Cantu's ACV Rinse
Stunnababez Fermented Cowash and Leave-In


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 15, 2019)

Realized I havent updated in a little while. This past wash day:

1. Prepoo with amla, bhringraj, and shikakai oil layered under a deep conditioner

2. Detangled with fenugreek, marshmallow, and slippery elm tea mixed with ACV.

3. Washed my hair with my black soap mix, hair is still liking it so far so I'll continue using it.

4. Made another attempt at @ElevatedEnergy shea conditioner, this one turned out great.

5. Did an ACV rinse. 

6. Sealed with shea and used kinky curly knot today and curling custard to style.

Hair had been thriving these past two wash days since I've been doing almost 100% DIY products. I've never seen my hair look this moisturized and shiny, especially since I moved to a desert climate. Excited to see how my hair progresses over time.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 15, 2019)

Updates on some of the oil infusions I made a few months ago.

Fenugreek oil: I like it for prepooing. It makes my hair hard like a protein treatment when I oil my hair with it between wash days. I will stick to using it as a prepoo oil to give my hair a little strength.

Hibiscus oil: It's nice, I love the feel of the oil on my hands. My hands feel so luxurious and smooth after I use it. It's a no-go for my scalp though, I immediately got the itchies when I used it to oil my scalp. I also used it in a deep conditioner and my hair seemed to enjoy it better that way. I have a bit more of the oil left so will experiment more with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2019)

Currently "Soaking" in: 
Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Cowash


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 15, 2019)

I was too afraid of putting the henna on so I took forever to get to it. I finally put it on. It was not half as bad as I thought it would be. I ran out of the original mix and had to put in more conditioner to barely cover the other half of my hair. I didnt think i had enough hair to use what i made. Now I know to make more and just keep the extra for the next time. I'm in a plastic bag for the next 4 hours or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2019)

Today Used:
CeCe's Ayurveda Hair Mask (overnight last night)
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Stunna Fermented RW Cowash
Moringa Tea Rinse
Koils By Nature Growth Rinse


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok. Rinsed out the henna gloss. I saw less broken hairs and I was able to detangle a lot easier. I'm definitely adding in more of the henna (nupur blend) next time since im not scared anymore lol


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2019)

hibiscus tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2019)

@Ltown 
...


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> ...


@IDareT'sHair , hello!  i'm ghost poster  i used the same thing every 2-3 days so i don't post but once a week,.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2019)

Ltown said:


> *hello!  i'm ghost poster  i used the same thing every 2-3 days so i don't post but once a week,.*


@Ltown
It's still always good to hear from you!


----------



## Sweetvanilladreams (Jun 17, 2019)

Prepooed with BelleBar organics Marshmallow detangler and sealed that in with onion and curry coconut oil. Washed with rhassoul clay and aritha. Deep conditioned with a avocado and Bellebar' s chebe mask and a little bit of Innaturewetrust henna pack. My hair feels WONDERFUL. I had neglected my hair for at least two weeks. My hair feels strong and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2019)

@Sweetvanilladreams 
Hi!

This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining us?


----------



## Sweetvanilladreams (Jun 17, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sweetvanilladreams
> Hi!
> 
> This is an "Active" Challenge.  Are you joining us?


If I may


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2019)

@Sweetvanilladreams 

Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In Spritz


----------



## Dlake (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi ladies, it’s been awhile for me on here. Been delving more into Ayurvedic hair rinses, washes and masks. My hair is thick and high porosity, So I’ve been looking for a leave in recipe or product with a thicker consistency (haven’t found one that doesn’t use Shea butter. May hair is not a fan) that can make my hair happy.

I was on Etsy looking at *Natures* *Ego* products. I noticed a few of you have tried her products. Has anyone used her bentonite clay leave-in conditioner? I’ve never seen a leave-in with bentonite in it (usually a deep condish) but I know that when I use it my curls really pop.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 18, 2019)

For any Shea Moisture lovers
https://www.sheamoisture.com/hair/purple-rice-water


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 18, 2019)

Made me a tea rinse leave in. My hair is so moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2019)

@Dlake 
Good Day!

This is an "Active" on-going challenge.  Are you joining us for the remainder of 2019?


----------



## Dlake (Jun 18, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Dlake
> Good Day!
> 
> This is an "Active" on-going challenge.  Are you joining us for the remainder of 2019?



I sure am!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2019)

@Dlake 

We are happy to have you!


----------



## Sweetvanilladreams (Jun 20, 2019)

Moisturized with Sheabynae Aloe and Peppermint pre poo and sealed with Curlyaf chebe sativa butter.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 20, 2019)

Hair much more conditioned and not breaking. It's fine. Also, shikakai as a shampoo is craptacular. It's like washing with sand. I tried it on a section and then switched to trader Joe's tea tree something to wash.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 20, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> Hair much more conditioned and not breaking. It's fine. Also, shikakai as a shampoo is craptacular. It's like washing with sand. I tried it on a section and then switched to trader Joe's tea tree something to wash.


Sorry to hear. Did you use it as a tea or paste?


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 20, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Sorry to hear. Did you use it as a tea or paste?



I used it as a paste. The tea thing would likely work. Thanks for the suggestion! I may add it whenever I try tea rinses. Do you use it as a tea?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 20, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> I used it as a paste. The tea thing would likely work. Thanks for the suggestion! I may add it whenever I try tea rinses. Do you use it as a tea?


You may find it works better as a tea.  And yes, I have used the tea, never tried it as a powder.  I've had success using the tea of one part shikakai to two parts of a conditioning powder like amla.  Shikakai is a bit drying on its own for me.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 21, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> You may find it works better as a tea.  And yes, I have used the tea, never tried it as a powder.  I've had success using the tea of one part shikakai to two parts of a conditioning powder like amla.  Shikakai is a bit drying on its own for me.



Thank you. I may use up what I have, but I don't see myself trying it again. I'm happy I did try it though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2019)

Took my "Teas" out for tomorrow.  Will also use ACV Rinse and Fermented RW Rinse in my Regi.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 21, 2019)

Shampoo done. Henna is on. It was a lot thicker this time than what I made for last week's application. This is a good thing to me. Also, I had plenty! I did not run out. I hope to be able to use it next week although it will have sat longer than what I used this time. I'm not worried about that


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2019)

Yesterday, I used some of the rice water I've had in the fridge for weeks. I've topped it up with more rice water as I've used it, so it's kind of like my 'mother' batch lol.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2019)

I also used a clay mix for the first time in weeks; rhassoul, sodium bentonite, kaolin, silk amino acids, water a some hibiscus tea from the steeped dried flowers. 

I want to make another batch of oil with fenugreek and calendula (plus other herbs and spices) but I keep forgetting to get it started. So yesterday I tried something new and added a little fenugreek powder to a Shea butter mix that I whipped up for myself (mainly for hair use). I'm happy with how the mix feels on my skin. Let's hope the feeling lasts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2019)

Used:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Saw Palmetto Tea
Moringa Tea
Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water


----------



## imaginary (Jun 23, 2019)

Currently have a henna mix in my hair. I applied it at noon today thinking I could do some errands and get back home to do my hair, but as I'm just now getting home...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## imaginary (Jun 24, 2019)

On rinsing my henna mix (yogurt and green tea) I realised the coconut milk is vital for not leaving any of those little particles in my hair. So I did a shikakai mix after to get rid of the debris and it actually left my hair squeaky clean which was unexpected. I don't think it affected the henna but I'll watch it and see. Hair was still soft so I didn't feel the need to deep condition. Just used some shea butter along with my leave-ins to give additional moisture.

My hair has been feeling pretty strong lately with the FRW/NPF leave-in spray. Maybe in a couple of months I'll branch out to different kinds of rice and proteins since my NPF is running out. Black rice seems interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2019)

@imaginary


----------



## Dlake (Jun 25, 2019)

Made an Amla, fenugreek and aloe Vera tea  a week ago, sprayed throughout my hair and put it in one braid since I had no time to do anything else. Washed it on Sunday and omg detangling my tailbone length hair was (Surprisingly) a breeze.  Also my hair felt stronger . It normally takes an hour or so, but it only took 30 minutes this time. Pretty sure the fenugreek and aloe were the main helpers this time.

Going to incorporate these ingredients in a hair oil so I can use more often during the week.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 25, 2019)

Made a shea butter, ayurvedic oil prepoo and sealant this weekend. Also leaving my tutorial and tips here


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 26, 2019)

Green tea flax seed gel  in the works. Never been a huge fan of fsg tbh but I try to cut down on plastic waste when it comes to hair (among other things) these days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2019)

Stunnababez Leave-In


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 27, 2019)

Moving the fsg experiment to Saturday now. Left the container of soaking seeds on the counter and it got moldy. I have enough for a smaller batch but I'll probably go to Sprouts again to get more from the bulk section.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 27, 2019)

bamboo tea spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2019)

Stunna Leave-In and SSI's Marula Hemp Hair Cream


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 28, 2019)

My henna molded lol (water got into it). I'll make a smaller batch soon and try to get to it sometime


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2019)

kapitone rinse, set with bamboo spritz


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 30, 2019)

I made my henna gloss yesterday morning. Applied yesterday evening. Washed out this morning and now I'm done.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 30, 2019)

Been using my tea spray with glycerine and my Amla, Brahmi, burdock Root, horsetail oil to seal and oil my hair daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2019)

I've been killin' some Stunnababez Leave-In during this hot weather.


----------



## Dlake (Jun 30, 2019)

Made an Amla, fenugreek, aloe powder, hair oil on Saturday. Just waiting until I can use it. I’ve heard 2 wks. Anyone use it sooner than that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2019)

Using Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2019)

Dlake said:


> Made an Amla, fenugreek, aloe powder, hair oil on Saturday. *Just waiting until I can use it. I’ve heard 2 wks. Anyone use it sooner than that?*


I usually let my oil infusions sit at least 2-4 weeks (or longer).  I did a coffee one and a fenugreek one about a month or so ago and haven't used them yet.

Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 1, 2019)

Dlake said:


> Made an Amla, fenugreek and aloe Vera tea  a week ago, sprayed throughout my hair and put it in one braid since I had no time to do anything else. Washed it on Sunday and omg detangling my tailbone length hair was (Surprisingly) a breeze.  Also my hair felt stronger . It normally takes an hour or so, but it only took 30 minutes this time. Pretty sure the fenugreek and aloe were the main helpers this time.
> 
> Going to incorporate these ingredients in a hair oil so I can use more often during the week.




For your tea and oil infusions are you using all powders? Or is your fenugreek or flax in seed form?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 1, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I usually let my oil infusions sit at least 2-4 weeks (or longer).  I did a coffee one and a fenugreek one about a month or so ago and haven't used them yet.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in.


I typically let mine sit for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2019)

Used:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> *For your tea and oil infusions are you using all powders? Or is your fenugreek or flax in seed form?*


 Good Question!

@Dlake


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *I typically let mine sit for 4-6 weeks*.


@water_n_oil 
Thank you!


----------



## Dlake (Jul 1, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> For your tea and oil infusions are you using all powders? Or is your fenugreek or flax in seed form?



All my ingredients are in powder form whether be my tea or oil. I just used what I had.


----------



## Dlake (Jul 1, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I typically let mine sit for 4-6 weeks.



Thx for response. Will try to go 4 wks to get full effect.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 2, 2019)

Revved up my deep conditioner with my add in herbal oil (brahmi, shikakai, ashwagandha, horsetail) added in okra and slipper elm gel, with some gylcerin. Moisture and slip for days. Peep my recipe in this video


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In*


REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2019)

Overnight:
JMonique Naturals Rhassoul & Bentonite Clay Hair Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

Today:
Cantu's ACV Rinse
JMonique's Natural Rhassoul & Bentonite Clay Mask
Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Cowash Conditioner
Koils By Nature Growth Rinse
Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In
NurCreations Avocado and Matcha Green Tea Mask


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Come On In...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

Used: Horsetail Tea for today's Rinse


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Come On In...


I’m gonna try to follow along and post when I can about what I’m doing, lol.  I’m loving all these recipes and ideas flowing!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

I need to find someplace with bulk loose leaf teas for sale, prefer on the ground because I have no patience for shipping, lol. I wanna try out some herbal tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Finding a place that sells Bulk Loose Tea, Herbs, Powders and Flowers would definitely be ideal.

Then you could measure it up and by as little or as much as you need/want.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Finding a place that sells Bulk Loose Tea, Herbs, Powders and Flowers would definitely be ideal.
> 
> Then you could measure it up and by as little or as much as you need/want.


I can mix n match ‘em too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *I can mix n match ‘em too!*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
True!

There are so many Brews & Blends to be created and Infused!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> True!
> 
> There are so many Brews & Blends to be created and Infused!


@IDareT'sHair 
What are some good moisturizing blends?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

I like just about every Tea and I also like dried Rose Petals, Hibiscus, Blue Malva Chamomile and other Flowers too.

I what you call a Tea Head!...

I also like Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm Combo.  And I also like them with Burdock Root and Rosemary Leaf (in some combo)

I also love Guava Leaf Tea and Moringa Tea for Shine/Softness etc...

I like Pure Green, Horsetail, Nettle, Roobis, Bamboo Leaf, Peppermint, Fenugreek etc....

@MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2019)

Baggying a few hours with Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 5, 2019)

Massaged temples and edges with oil heat infused with saw palmetto, horsetail, and burdock root powders. Spritzed hair with water/aloe/glycerin spray and then sealed with Shea butter whipped with Moringa/Ayurvedic herb- infused oil and rose powder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *Massaged temples and edges with oil heat infused with saw palmetto, horsetail, and burdock root powders. Spritzed hair with water/aloe/glycerin spray and then sealed with Shea butter whipped with Moringa/Ayurvedic herb- infused oil and rose powder.*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
All 3 of your concoctions sound


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In & Sarenzo's Avocado Heavy Cream


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2019)

rice water with black tea rinse/bamboo spritz


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> All 3 of your concoctions sound


That oil infusion is nice, I can feel a tingling sensation from it on my scalp and my fingers from rubbing it in. I put some in a dropper bottle and added some coffee oil to it as well. I also added some MSM to my moisture spritz.

Today I’m researching methods for making Rice Milk that I can maybe incorporate into a leave-in cream or conditioner. I’ll be starting a batch of rice water today, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> * I’ll be starting a batch of rice water today, I think.*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U
My DIY batches of Fermented RW (Rinse) stanks to High Heaven. 

Lemme know if you find any solution to mask the smell.  I have not tried to add a fragrance oil to it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> My DIY batches of Fermented RW (Rinse) stanks to High Heaven.
> 
> Lemme know if you find any solution to mask the smell.  I have not tried to add a fragrance oil to it.


@IDareT'sHair I wonder if adding some fragrant herbs to the water in the beginning would affect the fermentation process...something with a strong scent, like clove...IDK. I’ve heard of folks adding orange peel to theirs, but I would probably just do orange zest versus the whole peel...

I also usually only ferment my rice water for 24hrs, then put the whole thing in the fridge without straining out the rice to use gradually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *I also usually only ferment my rice water for 24hrs, then put the whole thing in the fridge without straining out the rice to use gradually.*


@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
I usually do mine 4-7 days, maybe that's why mine smells so skrong.

Stunnababez uses Lavender in theirs and I'm sure something else to mask the scent, but upon certain "whiffs" you still do detect that sour smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2019)

Baggying a few hours with Stunna & Sarenzo's Avocado Heavy Cream


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 7, 2019)

Today I got round to (begin) infusing some coffee and a little fenugreek in a blend of oils double boiler method. It's currently on a low heat. Then I'll let it cool and decant into an amber jar. I'll leave the whole beans, with some coarsely ground in the oil to infuse more over time. I plan to use this in some shea butter mixes.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair

I found this video on the “correct” traditional way to make rice water according to the poster’s research. What do you think?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 7, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I found this video on the “correct” traditional way to make rice water according to the poster’s research. What do you think?



@IDareT'sHair 
 Yup, here is a video of the Yao ceremony filmed by a Chinese journalist, and it shows their rice water with what looks like lemons or oranges in it at about 12 minutes in. One of villagers is tells how they make/use Rice water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U
I have not heard of (or tried) Lemon/Orange/Tangerine Peel in mine.

Citrus (EO's) has a tendency in the past, to irritate my Scalp, but I am very, very curious how the Acidic Peels enhance the mixture.

Thanks for the Videos.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> I have not heard of (or tried) Lemon/Orange/Tangerine Peel in mine.
> 
> Citrus (EO's) has a tendency in the past, to irritate my Scalp, but I am very, very curious how the Acidic Peels enhance the mixture.
> ...


I know, I’m interested in how the fruit changes the rice water as well, and if it makes a difference whether it’s present or not.
I think it the pomelo fruit that they are using. Apparently they wash with the rice water and then rinse with clean spring water.
“The *pomelo*, Citrus maxima or Citrus grandis, is the largest citrus *fruit* from the Rutaceae family. It is a natural (non-hybrid) citrus *fruit*, similar in appearance to a large grapefruit, native to South and Southeast Asia.”

I’d never heard of it or seen it before. I wonder if they sell them in the Asian markets...


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 9, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I know, I’m interested in how the fruit changes the rice water as well, and if it makes a difference whether it’s present or not.
> I think it the pomelo fruit that they are using. Apparently they wash with the rice water and then rinse with clean spring water.
> “The *pomelo*, Citrus maxima or Citrus grandis, is the largest citrus *fruit* from the Rutaceae family. It is a natural (non-hybrid) citrus *fruit*, similar in appearance to a large grapefruit, native to South and Southeast Asia.”
> View attachment 448935
> I’d never heard of it or seen it before. I wonder if they sell them in the Asian markets...


They probably do sell them there. I've bought one at my regular grocery store as well when they're in season. Tastes like a milder grapefruit imo.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 9, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I know, I’m interested in how the fruit changes the rice water as well, and if it makes a difference whether it’s present or not.
> I think it the pomelo fruit that they are using. Apparently they wash with the rice water and then rinse with clean spring water.
> “The *pomelo*, Citrus maxima or Citrus grandis, is the largest citrus *fruit* from the Rutaceae family. It is a natural (non-hybrid) citrus *fruit*, similar in appearance to a large grapefruit, native to South and Southeast Asia.”
> View attachment 448935
> I’d never heard of it or seen it before. I wonder if they sell them in the Asian markets...



They probably do. Whole Foods sell them when they're in season but I usually get them from an Eastern or Arab market. They're annoying to peel due to the thickness of the skin, and you must also remove the fine skin that surrounds the segment but they deliciously refreshing and sweet.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 9, 2019)

Did a scalp massage with my coffee/saw palmetto/horsetail/burdock root growth oil mix last night. Scalp felt nice and tingly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2019)

Spritzed with:
Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Spritzed with:*
> *Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In*


Repeat!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 12, 2019)

Did a scalp massage with my coffee/saw palmetto/horsetail/burdock root growth oil mix again last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2019)

Took out my Tea(s) for tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2019)

Black tea/rice rinse, finally used up bamboo spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2019)

Tomorrow will use:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Saw Palmetto & Horsetail Tea Rinse
Stunna Fermented RW Leave-In


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 13, 2019)

Hydrating some fenugreek for use tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2019)

Today Used:
Stunna FRW Conditioner
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
DIY Tea Blend
Koils By Nature's Growth Rinse
Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint RW L-I


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint RW Leave-In


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 15, 2019)

Did a regular ol' acv rinse tonight.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 16, 2019)

Made a bomb moisturizing DIY ayurvedic black soap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2019)

Using:
Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-In


----------



## weavepat (Jul 18, 2019)

It's a bit late for a mid year update but that's because my regimen is on autopilot right now.

What's in:

ayurvedic refresher spray using CS henna blend
diluted this mix to make a leave in tea rinse
hennasooq's sukesh ayurveda mixed into DCs
What's on the bench:

henna: I only use it post relaxer now
rice water: I had 2.5" of new growth in 13 weeks. I stopped using it to see if that growth rate was the result of rice water or my standard regimen.
Happy growing everyone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2019)

@weavepat 
So...what's Out?


----------



## weavepat (Jul 18, 2019)

@IDareT'sHair   Everything I've phased out has been a store bought product. The product most relevant to this thread is cantu's root rinse. I liked the essential oils and how my hair felt relatively clean without being stripped. I just haven't felt the need to repurchase. I've been thinking about making an inspired diy using a tea blend as a base while adding in herbs with natural saponins and or coco betaine.

The only thing diy related that's _out_ out is labor intensive wash days. That's why I cut back on straight henna. I often don't have the time for it to sit, then rinse/cowash out, then moisture DC.
 If it doesn't rinse out easily it has no place in my regimen. That's why most of my herbs are infused in oils or teas. The exception is the sukesh ayurveda blend. Very finely milled. I add it to DCs so I don't have to use a moisture DC after I rinse to save time.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 19, 2019)

Contemplating infusing acv with green tea for my rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *Contemplating infusing acv with green tea for my rinses *


@water_n_oil
This sounds really good.  Let us know if you decide to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2019)

weavepat said:


> *The product most relevant to this thread is cantu's root rinse. I liked the essential oils and how my hair felt relatively clean without being stripped. I just haven't felt the need to repurchase. I've been thinking about making an inspired diy using a tea blend as a base while adding in herbs with *


@weavepat 
Let us know if you do it. 

I like Cantu's Root Rinse too!  

If you and @water_n_oil come up with a good blend, maybe I'll try to do a DIY ACV/Tea Blend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 19, 2019)

Washed my braids at the beginning of the week with yucca root powder. 1 tablespoon yucca root to 1 cup of water. I put it in my magic bullet for around 15 seconds to activate the saponins a bit better than just shaking it by hand. LOL

Towel dried, spritzed with rosewater and sealed with Shea Nilotica. Braids nice and clean...but I was left with a bit of the yucca powder as I expected since I didnt use conditioner to kinda help rinse it out. I'll be sticking to this routine until the cold weather hits though, then add in some herbal oil/tea infusions for conditioning and scalp care. My scalp acts a fool in cold weather. LOL

So I started 2 different oil infusions (1 for scalp and 1 for hair) for when that time comes, so that way the infusions will be strong and potent.

Hair:
Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm, Burdock Root and a few others I cant remember in some Peach Kernel Oil, Argan Oil, Kukui Oil, Ricebran Oil & Shea Nut Oil.

Scalp:
Bhringraj, Fenugreek, Burdock Root, Lavender, Nettle, Rosemary and a few others I cant remember in some Sunflower Oil, Tamanu Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil & Vitamin E oil.

*Just basically using up random almost empty bottles of oils/herbs chilling around the house.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 19, 2019)

weavepat said:


> *It's a bit late for a mid year update but that's because my regimen is on autopilot right now.*
> 
> What's in:
> 
> ...



Mine too...I feel like I'm basically saying and posting the same things over and over again. LOL But I was excited to share my new infusions today. Woot Woot!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2019)

rinse with peppermint tea, rosemary herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2019)

Overnight:
Sesa Ayurvedic Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2019)

Today:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Moringa Tea
Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2019)

Steeped a Pot of:
Pure Green Tea
Bamboo Leaf Tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 22, 2019)

Moringa green tea, acv, & raw honey combo tonight for dd1 and I.


----------



## Sweetvanilladreams (Jul 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Overnight:
> Sesa Ayurvedic Hair Oil


I so love Sesa oil. It smells gross but it's the BEST prepoo and no yucky mineral oil.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 22, 2019)

weavepat said:


> It's a bit late for a mid year update but that's because my regimen is on autopilot right now.
> 
> What's in:
> 
> ...



Can you tell me more about how you incorporate the sukesh powder into your DC? I have some and would love to try it this way. I definitely understand about the time and energy suck full masks can be


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 22, 2019)

I was wondering 

Could you all share your hair styles? For example after you spritz w your tea or apply your oil etc what else are you doing to your hair ? How do you style it? 

Is it that you only massage a very small amt of oil to scalp only so your hair style is not affected? Trying to balance healthy hair care with being cute and minimize time/energy spent


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 22, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I was wondering
> 
> Could you all share your hair styles? For example after you spritz w your tea or apply your oil etc what else are you doing to your hair ? How do you style it?
> 
> Is it that you only massage a very small amt of oil to scalp only so your hair style is not affected? Trying to balance healthy hair care with being cute and minimize time/energy spent


I do 8 braids on wash day and wear them in a ponytail. I wear a braid out 2 days later and pineapple that at night until I'm ready to wash again. I don't add anything to my hair between wash days except on the rare occasion that I rebraid with water and castor oil.


----------



## weavepat (Jul 22, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Can you tell me more about how you incorporate the sukesh powder into your DC? I have some and would love to try it this way. I definitely understand about the time and energy suck full masks can be


I just add a tablespoon of powder to about 2 ounces of conditioner. With other powders I've needed to mix them with water then add the paste to my DC, but I've been able to mix the SA directly without issues. To answer your hairstyle question I've been using kimmaytube styles such as her twisted bun. I use more twists because my hair is thicker but it's been a great way to keep my hair separated, moisturized, and provide access to my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 23, 2019)

Ive been using Sirod Naturals Fermented Black Friday for the last  two days as a refresher before bed.

 Has a few ayurvedic herbs in it, which is a plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2019)

@weavepat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2019)

Used:
Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint Leave-In


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 23, 2019)

@SunkissedLife I'm wearing my hair similar to @weavepat 

Braids/Twists pulled up into a top knot. 

 

 

 

 

This set has been in since July 1st and now that I see how easy of a hairstyle it is, I plan on keeping them in for a while. Like weavepat stated, it is great at keeping the hair seperated and I have found that it also gives you a chance to have an intimate connection with your hair. I knew I had different curl patterns already,  but I have also found that some areas of my hair are fine...while others are coarse and which areas need more attention. 

I do plan on making cleaner parts down the road now that I plan on sticking to this style.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 23, 2019)

Yall, I think I've found the best henna alternative when I still want the henna benefits but dont have the time or energy for a full henna treatment. Its Zizyphus powder.

Not to mention, it easily rinsed out of my hair.

The Best Henna Alternative for Thicker, Shinier Hair 
https://youtu.be/DOViWFwLO1w


----------



## imaginary (Jul 23, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Yall, I think I've found the best henna alternative when I still want the henna benefits but dont have the time or energy for a full henna treatment. Its Zizyphus powder.
> 
> Not to mention, it easily rinsed out of my hair.
> 
> ...



I really like Sedr. I just havent gotten a chance to use up mine. I think I'll do a mask right before I get these braids installed.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 23, 2019)

imaginary said:


> I really like Sedr. I just havent gotten a chance to use up mine. I think I'll do a mask right before I get these braids installed.


Yes! I read some time back people were saying it was hard to rinse, but I got my from hennasooq and it rinsed so easily!! Do you mix your with water?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 23, 2019)

Sedr is good stuff. Usually I mix it in with Sukesh.

 QB used to have a product I loved with it.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 23, 2019)

Is the Sedr more strengthening or moisturizing?


----------



## weavepat (Jul 23, 2019)

@BeautifulRoots it's definitely for strengthening. I think sedr needs to be properly hydrated like fenugreek powder to rinse well. When I first tried making sedr masks I'd be left with small clumps if I just did a standard "mix, sit for a while, mix again" technique that I use for most powders.


----------



## imaginary (Jul 23, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Yes! I read some time back people were saying it was hard to rinse, but I got my from hennasooq and it rinsed so easily!! Do you mix your with water?



Coconut milk and green tea, but I think my next try will be with water



BeautifulRoots said:


> Is the Sedr more strengthening or moisturizing?



I got both honestly. I think the fact that I mixed it with coconut milk helped.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 23, 2019)

I usually mix with coconut milk and follow up with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 23, 2019)

weavepat said:


> @BeautifulRoots it's definitely for strengthening. I think sedr needs to be properly hydrated like fenugreek powder to rinse well. When I first tried making sedr masks I'd be left with small clumps if I just did a standard "mix, sit for a while, mix again" technique that I use for most powders.



Yes I let the mix sit for probably 2 hours until a a smooth consistency. I didn’t need to use any conditioner afterwards. I just rinsed with acv and water.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 24, 2019)

Been busy moving to a new apartment, but still have bern using my saw palmetto oil for massages and did a fresh Chebe oil infusion to add to a Shea butter whip. Also did a fenugreek oil infusion, added some of that oil to my Saw palmetto/burdock root/horsetail oil mix I’ve Been using for  for scalp massage.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jul 24, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I do 8 braids on wash day and wear them in a ponytail. I wear a braid out 2 days later and pineapple that at night until I'm ready to wash again. I don't add anything to my hair between wash days except on the rare occasion that I rebraid with water and castor oil.



think this will be the routine I try to stick to. Gives me the protection and sealed in moisture of Shea butter braids but I still get to wear my hair out without doing too much damage. 



weavepat said:


> I just add a tablespoon of powder to about 2 ounces of conditioner. With other powders I've needed to mix them with water then add the paste to my DC, but I've been able to mix the SA directly without issues. To answer your hairstyle question I've been using kimmaytube styles such as her twisted bun. I use more twists because my hair is thicker but it's been a great way to keep my hair separated, moisturized, and provide access to my scalp.View attachment 449427



Your hair looks crazy thick and healthy. Having access and oiling/massaging your scalp is definitely key to strong healthy hair



ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife I'm wearing my hair similar to @weavepat
> 
> Braids/Twists pulled up into a top knot.
> 
> ...



This seems ideal when my hair grows to longer lengths. Right now I can only gather all my hair into 1 pony/bun while soaking wet n stretching to the max. I can’t believe they lasted so long. Twists definitely not but I tried individual braids recently and I think that could work (and the braids stretched my hair more). This seems like an excellent way to keep hair healthy moisture and ends protected. And it’s super cute! 


Thanks for all the responses ladies!!! It’s so helpful to see how hair is styled and worn on a regular basis vs just what’s done in wash day (example: curlformer sets used to be my jam but only look like that day 1 then it’s a whole different style and routine) I love seeing full routines


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Hope you got all moved and settled in so you can get back to Brewin' Steepin' and Infusin'...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 25, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Hope you got all moved and settled in so you can get back to Brewin' Steepin' and Infusin'...


@IDareT'sHair 
Yup, getting settled quite well and enjoying my new space


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> *Yup, getting settled quite well and enjoying my new space *


@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Excellent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2019)

Using:
Stunna FRW Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2019)

Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Saw Palmetto & Horsetail Tea Rinse


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 28, 2019)

Yucca Root to Cleanse

Simmered up an Herbal decoction of Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Fenugreek to use as a leave in.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 29, 2019)

used aphogee green tea spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2019)

Curls and Potions FRW Chebe & Mint L-I
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 29, 2019)

The tiny one broke my teapot


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *The tiny one broke my teapot*


@water_n_oil 
...


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 30, 2019)

Made an herbal ACV rinse


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 30, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Made an herbal ACV rinse


Ooo, right up my alley. ACV is one of my favorite ingredients ever. I leave it in (most of the time) personally. Also love your hair in this video!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-In


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 30, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Ooo, right up my alley. ACV is one of my favorite ingredients ever. I leave it in (most of the time) personally. Also love your hair in this video!


Thank you dear! How much do you dilute your ACV for use as a leave in?


----------



## water_n_oil (Jul 30, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Thank you dear! How much do you dilute your ACV for use as a leave in?


I just eyeball it tbh. I use a 32oz jar most of the time with the acv coming up to half an inch or so. I'd estimate 2-3tbsp.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 31, 2019)

I added some fenugreek infused oil to my Shea butter and my husband asked me if I had been eating Indian food . Told me I smelled like a 7-eleven. He’s such an.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2019)

C&P Chebe and Mint L-I


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 1, 2019)

Rehydrated with aloe/glycerin/ water spritz with MSM added, sealed with whipped Shea mix (whipped with fenugreek infused oil, saw palmetto/burdock root/horsetail infused oil, and bit rose/aloe powder).


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 1, 2019)

Has anyone tried murumuru butter or mango butter? Looking to try one or the other.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 1, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Has anyone tried murumuru butter or mango butter? Any reviews/recommendations? Looking to try one or the other.


I've used mango butter in the past. It was nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint Fermented RW Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2019)

"Soaking" 1 hour in Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Rinse

Also used:
Cantu ACV Rinse
Horsetail Tea Rinse


----------



## Ltown (Aug 3, 2019)

aphogee green tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 3, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I just eyeball it tbh. I use a 32oz jar most of the time with the acv coming up to half an inch or so. I'd estimate 2-3tbsp.


Said 32oz jar broke today. Not having great luck with my wares this week lol.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 6, 2019)

Leaving this here since it combine ayurvedic oils with ayurvedic massage-not your typical massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2019)

Been using an Ayurvedic Hair Oil from MyHoneyChild that has:
_
Bhringaraj, Amla, Neem Brahmi, Sage, Lavender, Frankincense and Myrrh.  In a base of Sunflower, Coconut, Almond, Apricot in Jojoba Oils.  Also Organic St. John's Wort infused in Cold Pressed Olive Oil
_
@ElevatedEnergy (FYI)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been using an Ayurvedic Hair Oil from MyHoneyChild that has:
> _
> Bhringaraj, Amla, Neem Brahmi, Sage, Lavender, Frankincense and Myrrh.  In a base of Sunflower, Coconut, Almond, Apricot in Jojoba Oils.  Also Organic St. John's Wort infused in Cold Pressed Olive Oil
> _
> @ElevatedEnergy (FYI)



That mixture sounds divine! I made a Henna & Bhringraj oil with a little Rosemary EO in it. It is super strong and potent so it stanks a little bit. LOL

I cut my hair the last time I posted in here over 2 weeks ago so I've been enjoying not doing anything. When I do, I'll update the thread.

Yesterday, I did make some Yucca Root & Homemade RoseWater pops and stuck them in my freezer for when I'm ready to wash.
@IDareT'sHair


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 8, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That mixture sounds divine! I made a Henna & Bhringraj oil with a little Rosemary EO in it. It is super strong and potent so it stanks a little bit. LOL
> 
> I cut my hair the last time I posted in here over 2 weeks ago so I've been enjoying not doing anything. When I do, I'll update the thread.
> 
> ...





OMG!! If that's your new "cut" in your avi, that is NOT a cut, sis!  You CHOPPED!!  From HL/TBL??  Amazing.

I used to shave my hair off every year to refresh my spirit so I'm not judging, AT ALL.  But I've NEVER cut off that much hair!

Do you mind sharing why you've done it?  I'm so fascinated.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 8, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> OMG!! If that's your new "cut" in your avi, that is NOT a cut, sis!  You CHOPPED!!  From HL/TBL??  Amazing.
> 
> I used to shave my hair off every year to refresh my spirit so I'm not judging, AT ALL.  But I've NEVER cut off that much hair!
> 
> *Do you mind sharing why you've done it?  I'm so fascinated*.



A few reasons....about 80% Spiritual Reasons...
About 20% was just because I wanted to 

This freedom has been liberating....I've had long hair for as long as I can remember, so this change was good for me. Now I'm excited to grow with my hair as it grows back as well.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 8, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A few reasons....about 80% Spiritual Reasons...
> About 20% was just because I wanted to
> 
> This freedom has been liberating....I've had long hair for as long as I can remember, so this change was good for me. Now I'm excited to grow with my hair as it grows back as well.



Beautiful.  I love it!


----------



## Ltown (Aug 11, 2019)

black rice tea rinse


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 11, 2019)

I made conditioner yesterday with fenugreek oil, saw palmetto/horsetail/burdock root oil, Shea butter, BTMS-50 and water with a tiny bit of ACV to get the pH in range, and preservative. I added some slippery elm, marshmallow root, and Irish moss to it as well...side affect of having too many ingredients I wanna try, lol. It feels really slippery between my fingers so I hope it has some nice slip. Gonna try it out later today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2019)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U 
Please keep us posted on your Conditioner


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 11, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U
> Please keep us posted on your Conditioner



@IDareT'sHair 

 Just used it. It’s very creamy, has good slip and I was able to finger detangle with it. Clumped my curls nicely while it was in. My hair was soft and defined after rinsing it out, but part of me wonders if it the soft water my apartment has. Maybe a combo of both. Applied my Camille Rose Curl Maker after rinsing, and threw a plastic cap on over it to marinate over night (I like this method for my wash n go styler applications, make my curls even more defined and it dries faster when I take the baggy off in the morning).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 12, 2019)

Marinated in some RoseWater, Henna Oil & Shea Nilotica yesterday. This will be my go-to conditioner/ moisturizer for a minute...used all together or interchangably on wash days and in between wash days too. I'll update when it changes.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 13, 2019)

Made a DIY protein treatment with Gelatine and herbs


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 13, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A few reasons....about 80% Spiritual Reasons...
> About 20% was just because I wanted to
> 
> This freedom has been liberating....I've had long hair for as long as I can remember, so this change was good for me. Now I'm excited to grow with my hair as it grows back as well.



Your hair is beautiful!! This is just the start of a new journey that will lead you to new and greater lengths and spiritual satisfaction


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 13, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> Your hair is beautiful!! This is just the start of a new journey that will lead you to new and greater lengths and spiritual satisfaction



Thank you my Sweet Sissy Poo! Yesssssss I am totally in love with it. Hubby told me today that he can longer see my scalp so it's good to know it's growing. Shooooot, I'm on my way to the top then!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2019)

Using Dominican Scalp Drops that has (Natural Botanical Extracts):
Rosemary - Stimulate Growth
Wheat - Provides nutrients and minerals to prevent dry itchy scalp
Coconut - Provides moisture while restructuring scalp for growth
Cinnamon - Increases Blood Circulation
Aloe Vera - Helps to balance PH of the Scalp


----------



## snoop (Aug 14, 2019)

Is it too late to join this group?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2019)

snoop said:


> *Is it too late to join this group?*


@snoop 
Nope!

Open until 12/31 at 11:59 p.m.


----------



## snoop (Aug 14, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> Nope!
> 
> Open until 12/31 at 11:59 p.m.



Thank you!  I'll make my first entry tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2019)

snoop said:


> *Thank you!  I'll make my first entry tomorrow.*


@snoop 
Glad to have you Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 14, 2019)

One of my favorite Youtuber' s for hair....she is 100% DIY. Hair is just magnificent down to the last drop! Her latest video:


----------



## snoop (Aug 15, 2019)

On Monday, I did a mask using fresh mango, hydrated fenugreek, and olive oil.  Aside from the fact that I didn't strain the mango, my hair came out feeling soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2019)

Today Using:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
DIY Tea
Curls & Potions Fermented RW Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Aug 17, 2019)

currently have Sedr in my hair (mixed with hibiscus and green tea). I may just keep it in for another hour before rinsing. I had also blended and strained some fenugreek which has really just emphasized the fact that I need to source some of the powder for an easier life.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 17, 2019)

Deep Conditioner in the making....

Got some Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Fenugreek simmering in my crockpot on low for a few hours. I did an overnight treatment with this.

*********

*Edited cause I had none of the other ingredients in stock that I thought I had*


----------



## Ltown (Aug 18, 2019)

Aphogee green tea  spritz


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 18, 2019)

I used to mix up my poo, condish and scalp oil powder mixes whenever I needed to make another batch.  Now I've started premixing the powders and keeping the mixes old spaghetti sauce and salsa glass bottles.  It makes life so much easier!  So now I pour the pre-mixed powders into my condish/poo bottles add hot water, shake, then fill with my cheapie condish and any EOs I want for scent.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 19, 2019)

Been using my homemade Shea butter conditioner on wash days, so far so good, yesterday I mixed a bit into my rhassoul/bentonite/cacao hair mask I put together, sat with it most of the day. Rinsed and curls were poppin’. Wash n go looks great today. Also bought some black seed oil to try out.


----------



## imaginary (Aug 19, 2019)

I've been lax in my tea sprays. I'm going to make a combo FRW and fenugreek tea spritz for my next one.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 19, 2019)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been using my homemade Shea butter conditioner on wash days, so far so good, yesterday I mixed a bit into my rhassoul/bentonite/cacao hair mask I put together, sat with it most of the day. Rinsed and curls were poppin’. Wash n go looks great today. *Also bought some black seed oil to try out*.



Would love to hear how you like the black seed oil, been wondering how it is recently.


----------



## snoop (Aug 19, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Would love to hear how you like the black seed oil, been wondering how it is recently.



I'm actually using it right now in an overnight pre-poo along with hemp seed and aloe vera oil.  My scalp is tingling. I can give you an additional review, tomorrow.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 19, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm actually using it right now in an overnight pre-poo along with hemp seed and aloe vera oil.  My scalp is tingling. I can give you an additional review, tomorrow.


Sounds good, please do!


----------



## snoop (Aug 20, 2019)

snoop said:


> I'm actually using it right now in an overnight pre-poo along with hemp seed and aloe vera oil.  My scalp is tingling. I can give you an additional review, tomorrow.



@BeautifulRoots   OK, so I had a bottle with a small amount of aloe vera oil in it, but I'm not a huge fan of it so I added the black seed to make it more acceptable to my hair, but I don't like the smell.  It smells like something roasted and medicinal... so to try to get rid of the smell and to make it more acceptable to my hair, I added the hemp seed oil, but the black seed was over powering.  I wish I'd thought to add some EOs because the scent (not the oil) got into my pillow. 

The oils were OK.  That being said, I've been making a hair lotion with black cumin seed for years and so I'm assuming that my hair loves it because my hair has been thriving.


----------



## snoop (Aug 20, 2019)

I did a tea rinse this morning with green tea, rose petals, calendula, and a few other things.  This was my first time making something like this and I loved the way my hair felt after.  I used this instead of a rinse out conditioner.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 20, 2019)

Hydrated some Fenugreek & Banana Powder with Purified water and a sprinkle of VegeMoist for a humectant.
(Froze leftovers)

Cleansed with Cleansing Conditoner

Rose Nectar, Henna oil & Shea Nilotica as a leave in.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 20, 2019)

Almost forgot to share but I did a Cassia gloss using the Goddess Herb pack with Cassia, fenugreek, aloe, rose and Amla. It was amazing


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 21, 2019)

DIY Rosemary Flaxseed Gel on my edges only.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 21, 2019)

snoop said:


> @BeautifulRoots   OK, so I had a bottle with a small amount of aloe vera oil in it, but I'm not a huge fan of it so I added the black seed to make it more acceptable to my hair, but I don't like the smell.  It smells like something roasted and medicinal... so to try to get rid of the smell and to make it more acceptable to my hair, I added the hemp seed oil, but the black seed was over powering.  I wish I'd thought to add some EOs because the scent (not the oil) got into my pillow.
> 
> The oils were OK.  That being said, I've been making a hair lotion with black cumin seed for years and so I'm assuming that my hair loves it because my hair has been thriving.



Thank you for the review!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 23, 2019)

Made a tea spray, added glycerine and a few drops of peppermint oil. My scalp feels amazing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2019)

Today Used:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse
Horsetail Tea Rinse, Black Coffee Rinse

Steeping a Pot of:
Fenugreek Tea


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 25, 2019)

Thawed out one of these beauties and let it marinate in my hair all day.

 


(Fenugreek and Banana)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2019)

Ginger & Mint Pomade


----------



## snoop (Aug 25, 2019)

Cleanse:  Kaolin + goat's milk 
Rinse:  Rice + rose water


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Aug 27, 2019)

Rhassoul clay mask


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 28, 2019)

Regular Wednesday Routine:

Cleansing Conditioner

T-shirt dried for a bit

Rose Nectar, Henna Oil & Shea Nilotica under my Hot Head for a bit to soak all the goodness in.

Rosemary Flaxseed Gel on edges. 

Hair good until Sunday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2019)

Using:
Capilo's Cinnamon & Rosemary Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2019)

JMonique's ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse
Koils By Nature's Growth Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2019)

Used an ACV Rinse that had:
Water
ACV
Lavender Flowers
Peppermint Leaves
Rose Petals
Calendua Flower
It says to leave-in, but I rinsed out.  I may try it as an L-I next wash day.

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used an ACV Rinse that had:
> Water
> ACV
> Lavender Flowers
> ...



Yummy! I've been on a Rose high for almost 6 years now. I need to try something else but it's been doing me too right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yummy! I've been on *a Rose high *for almost 6 years now. I need to try something else but it's been doing me too right!


@ElevatedEnergy
I love Rose Petals as well.


----------



## snoop (Sep 2, 2019)

I tried my ayruvedic bland but this time added bhringraj and brahmi to the mix.  My hair feels even softer after adding the two herbs.

I also used a rice water spray daily: brown rice, rose petal tea, silk peptides, and some glycerine.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 2, 2019)

snoop said:


> I tried my ayruvedic bland but this time added bhringraj and brahmi to the mix.  My hair feels even softer after adding the two herbs.
> 
> I also used a rice water spray daily: brown rice, rose petal tea, silk peptides, and some glycerine.



Those are two of my favorite powders.  In addition to hibiscus and shikakai, I really don't need any others.  

I do like adding neem and amla to shikakai for a cleanser.  I've been considering dropping henna though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> Those are two of my favorite powders.  In addition to hibiscus and shikakai, I really don't need any others.
> 
> I do like adding neem and amla to shikakai for a cleanser.  *I've been considering dropping henna though*.



I had to give up henna as a paste. As I love how it makes my hair feel, my hair is extremely sensitive to the lawsone dye so it turns my hair red and my grays orange. So I cannot use it as a paste *without* following it up with indigo. And I HATE the way indigo makes my hair feel...like absolute straw which takes weeks of deep conditioning to get it back to normal. It also irritates the heck out of my scalp. I be scratching like a crackhead looking for a fix. The last time I used it, I straight up scratched a sore into my scalp. I was like nah, I'm good.

So now I infuse henna into oil and use it that way. I still get the benefits without the color, and I don't have to use that devil indigo. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2019)

Steeped a nice pot of:
Marshmallow Root
Slippery Elm
Mint

Teas


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 2, 2019)

Did a basic acv rinse the other day. Left it in.


----------



## Prisangela (Sep 2, 2019)

@ElevatedEnergy whats this rose nectar you keep mentioning?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2019)

Prisangela said:


> @ElevatedEnergy whats this rose nectar you keep mentioning?



@Prisangela It's drinkable Rose Water made from Bulgarian Roses. I guess the company named it Rose Nectar just trying to be fancy and market it. LOL


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Prisangela It's drinkable Rose Water made from Bulgarian Roses. I guess the company named it Rose Nectar just trying to be fancy and market it. LOL


Pure Rose brand?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Pure Rose brand?



Yes, that's the one I use.


----------



## Prisangela (Sep 2, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Prisangela It's drinkable Rose Water made from Bulgarian Roses. I guess the company named it Rose Nectar just trying to be fancy and market it. LOL


thank you!!!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 3, 2019)

Made an amazing DIY ginger hair mask with herbal oils


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2019)

My last batch of Flaxseed Gel lasted a long time. I froze it in small silicone molds and just used as needed.

Time to make some new, new. I have 1 tablespoon of Rosemary and 1/2 cup of Whole Flaxseeds soaking in 2 cups of water. Will leave it in the fridge overnight to encourage the gel to go ahead and start seperating from the seeds. Tomorrow, I'll pour it all in a pot to boil and finish up the process. I want it to be THICK. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2019)

Steeped a pot of: Slippery Elm and Marshmallow Root.

Tomorrow will use: Fenugreek Tea


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 7, 2019)

Sprayed (then doused when the sprayer gave up) my hair and scalp with Nature's Ego Hibiscus Hair Tonic.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 7, 2019)

Been using my rose water spray everyday this week and oiled my scalp with my Amla/sesame oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2019)

Today Used:
JMonique Naturals ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Blend
Curls & Potions Bamboo and Fermented Rice Water Rinse (under Dryer)
Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 7, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My last batch of Flaxseed Gel lasted a long time. I froze it in small silicone molds and just used as needed.
> 
> Time to make some new, new. I have 1 tablespoon of Rosemary and 1/2 cup of Whole Flaxseeds soaking in 2 cups of water. Will leave it in the fridge overnight to encourage the gel to go ahead and start seperating from the seeds. Tomorrow, I'll pour it all in a pot to boil and finish up the process. I want it to be THICK. LOL



The consistency of this turned out just the way I wanted, but I just loathe the smell of flaxseed gel. I've tried covering it up with nice smelling herbs and essential oils, but it still just comes thru...I know I'm being petty but ewwwww


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Serum


----------



## Ltown (Sep 8, 2019)

rice rinse today


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 8, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Would love to hear how you like the black seed oil, been wondering how it is recently.


@BeautifulRoots  Sorry for late response. I used it once in a prepoo, hair felt nice but I was smelling like Tacos the whole time I had it in, lol. I forgot black seed is cumin seed, lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 8, 2019)

Cleansing today with rhassoul/bentonite clay mix with a bit of cacao powder for the chocolate scent. Deep conditioning with Shea moisture Manuka deep conditioner and a bit of fenugreek/growth oil mix, Camille Rose Honey Leave-in, and sealing with Shea to bun for the week.


----------



## snoop (Sep 9, 2019)

Yesterday, I did a fenugreek glaze with hydrated fenugreek, goat's milk powder, brahmi, and a few other things. 

I threw my hair in twists and used an infused oil that I made (my first attempt). My hair is looking and feeling good.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 11, 2019)

Made this hair growth oil, using ceramide oils, essential oils and herbs


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2019)

Added some Henna Oil to my deep conditioner.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2019)

snoop said:


> Yesterday, I did a *fenugreek glaze with hydrated fenugreek, goat's milk powder, brahmi, and a few other things. *
> 
> I threw my hair in twists and used an infused oil that I made (my first attempt). My hair is looking and feeling good.



That sounds good enough to eat....like a cake mixture or something


----------



## snoop (Sep 12, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That sounds good enough to eat....like a cake mixture or something



This is what it looked like before adding conditioner.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 12, 2019)

snoop said:


> This is what it looked like before adding conditioner.



Nice & Smooth! Yummy!


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2019)

Natures Ego"Black rice/Coffee oil" on my edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 14, 2019)

used Sukesh Ayurveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2019)

Stunnababez FRW Conditioner with Bramhi & Amla Oil


----------



## snoop (Sep 14, 2019)

Pre-pooing with rice water and ayurvedic oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2019)

My Henna Oil is about halfway finished, so tomorrow I'll start a new infusion. I'm thinking of using Avocado Oil this go round.

Seeds/Powders: Fenugreek, Bhringraj and Nupur 9 Henna. The plan is to leave it on low in my crockpot for a few hours, and then let it steep for however long it takes me to finish my current oil. It may be a while but at least I know I'll have some goodness waiting for me!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 14, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Henna Oil is about halfway finished, so tomorrow I'll start a new infusion. I'm thinking of using Avocado Oil this go round.
> 
> Seeds/Powders: Fenugreek, Bhringraj and Nupur 9 Henna. The plan is to leave it on low in my crockpot for a few hours, and then let it steep for however long it takes me to finish my current oil. It may be a while but at least I know I'll have some goodness waiting for me!



Question for you.  Does your henna oil leave a red stain on the hair?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Question for you.  Does your henna oil leave a red stain on the hair?



Not a bit. My hair is still its normal color and my greys are still pearly white.




Matter of fact, oil infusions have become my go to for *all* treatments. I've eliminated everything else (mud masks, tea rinses etc) No need for all of that...infused oil is where its at for me. Easy Peasy!

*excuse the halloween stickers on my chest...I was playing with the kiddo's today*


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Matter of fact, oil infusions have become my go to for *all* treatments. I've eliminated everything else (mud masks, tea rinses etc) No need for all of that...infused oil is where its at for me. Easy Peasy!
> 
> *excuse the halloween stickers on my chest...I was playing with the kiddo's today*



Does that mean you just use water and oil on your hair now? Nothing else?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2019)

snoop said:


> Does that mean you just use water and oil on your hair now? Nothing else?



In between wash days, yes.
I mist it every night very lightly with RoseWater and seal that in with 1 pump of Henna Oil.

On wash days, it's a bit different.
I use a cleansing conditioner.
T-shirt dry for a few minutes.
Apply RoseWater, Henna Oil & Shea Nilotica then put on a plastic cap to allow it all to soak in under a turban. I use foam wrap around my hairline to lay it down after taking the turban down.

But as far as teas, rinses, mud packs and DIY masks etc...I no longer do those things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2019)

Today will use:
JMonique's ACV Herbal Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
C&P Chebe and Mint Leave-In


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> In between wash days, yes.
> I mist it every night very lightly with RoseWater and seal that in with 1 pump of Henna Oil.
> 
> On wash days, it's a bit different.
> ...



That's super simple!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Sep 15, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Not a bit. My hair is still its normal color and my greys are still pearly white.
> View attachment 451419
> 
> View attachment 451421
> ...



Okay, that's good to know, thanks! 

I've had nupur henna in my stash for years now and never used it since I didnt want the color change. Will have to try it in oil form.


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2019)

Kaolin clay wash, tea rinse, used ayurvedic oil to seal.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2019)

snoop said:


> That's super simple!



I'm sure as my hair grows out, I'll add in an actual leave in conditioner but for now I'm content.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Okay, that's good to know, thanks!
> 
> I've had nupur henna in my stash for years now and never used it since I didnt want the color change. Will have to try it in oil form.



Gone head and pull it out! I didn't get a chance to start my infusion today, but will definitely do it tomorrow.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 15, 2019)

snoop said:


> Kaolin clay wash, tea rinse, used ayurvedic oil to seal.


That sounds like a lovely wash day.


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 16, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> In between wash days, yes.
> I mist it every night very lightly with RoseWater and seal that in with 1 pump of Henna Oil.
> 
> On wash days, it's a bit different.
> ...


My kind of wash day! I generally try to keep mine and the girls' wash day like this now. Moisturizing cleanser, leave in (acv, store bought, hydrosol, w/e the case), then an oil or butter. Cuts down on the time spent in the shower/tub and is much easier on them. Haven't been using any butters again yet as I'm not sure what our replacement will be.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 16, 2019)

Started using the FRW spray but hooboy is it strong. I'm going to have to throw this batch out and just do a quick overnight one for tomorrow.

Just wondering if boiling the FRW after it has fermented has cute the smell for people?


----------



## snoop (Sep 16, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Started using the FRW spray but hooboy is it strong. I'm going to have to throw this batch out and just do a quick overnight one for tomorrow.
> 
> Just wondering if boiling the FRW after it has fermented has cute the smell for people?



I feel like registration might also qith the last two batches I made (1 black, 1 brown) I washed it really and fermented for a week before refrigerating.  No real smell to them.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 16, 2019)

snoop said:


> I feel like registration might also qith the last two batches I made (1 black, 1 brown) I washed it really and fermented for a week before refrigerating.  No real smell to them.



Registration? or Refrigeration? Maybe it's because I'm in a warmer climate, but there's no way I can leave rice water out for a week before refrigerating. 1 day max. Also this smell developed because I left it in the fridge for 2 weeks (I know I know, but I've been addled).


----------



## snoop (Sep 16, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Registration? or Refrigeration? Maybe it's because I'm in a warmer climate, but there's no way I can leave rice water out for a week before refrigerating. 1 day max. Also this smell developed because I left it in the fridge for 2 weeks (I know I know, but I've been addled).



Oh man.  Auto correct was on overdrive today. 

Yes, refrigeration. 

My first batch smelled bad.  Like I expected it to.  It took me around 1 month to use it up.  As time went on it started to smell sweeter (with refrigeration). The second batch went moldy before the week was up.  The third batch, with the black rice was fine in the fridge but I tossed it after 2 months because it was too strong to use, even diluted.  It made my hair feel hard.  This final batch barely has a scent and will probably take a few months to get through.  I make about 2 cups at a time. 

My house is generally between 23 and 25 degrees C depending on the time of year. 

Try washing it like you plan on eating it. That might help with the smell, even if fermenting for a day.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 17, 2019)

Made an amla and zizyphus powder mask mixed with my DIY herbal hair loss oil and followed up with Obia Naturals Deep Conditioner


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *In between wash days, yes.
> I mist it every night very lightly with RoseWater and seal that in with 1 pump of Henna Oil.*
> 
> On wash days, it's a bit different.
> ...



Washed today and used henna oil in my DC. Testing not applying anything to my hair once I set it on wash day because when I leave it alone,  the style lasts longer. When I do mist it and apply henna oil daily, my still doesn't get as much longevity. I haven't noticed a difference in moisture levels with daily application versus just wash day application so for now, I'll stick to only using it on wash day.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 19, 2019)

Used the new cassia+ curls + moisture and my hair felt amazing. It has cassia, amla, aloe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2019)

Today will use:
JMonique's ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse (Under Dryer)


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 24, 2019)

Finally made a DIY neem infused oil that doesnt stink


----------



## water_n_oil (Sep 24, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Finally made a DIY neem infused oil that doesnt stink


Will be watching. I like the benefits of neem but the oil smells like a dumpster fire.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2019)

Used:
Bramhi & Amla Oil


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2019)

Ltown said:


> used Sukesh Ayurveda


used this again


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 28, 2019)

I just ordered more Chebe paste. I absolutely saw an increase in length since I started using this in June. I apply about twice a week and seal with shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2019)

Today:
JMonique Naturals ACV Rinse
DIY Fenugreek Tea Rinse
Curls and Potions Bamboo & FRW Rinse


----------



## curly caress (Sep 29, 2019)

I used APB ayurvedic hair mask to pre-poo


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Sep 29, 2019)

Used this bomb ayurvedic scalp care mask


----------



## snoop (Sep 29, 2019)

Pre-pooed overnight with a mix of shea butter, babassu oil, and my ayurvedic oil.

Today kaolin clay washed then did an ayurvedic gloss (amla, brahmi, and bhringraj).


----------



## imaginary (Sep 30, 2019)

Made a new FRW (left it overnight and washed it first) with fenugreek tea (50/50) last night.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 1, 2019)

Green tea shampoo today.


----------



## snoop (Oct 5, 2019)

Pre-poo: Shea-babassu butter + ayurvedic oil

Wash:  Kaolin clay + goat's milk powder; hydrated fenugreek + kelp powder gloss


----------



## snoop (Oct 5, 2019)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I just ordered more Chebe paste. I absolutely saw an increase in length since I started using this in June. I apply about twice a week and seal with shea butter.



Which paste do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2019)

Yesterday:
JMonique's ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Curls and Potions FRW & Bamboo


----------



## Ltown (Oct 9, 2019)

black rice rinse.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 9, 2019)

Dr. Bronner's Organic Sugar Soap to wash tonight. Contains shikakai.


----------



## Prisangela (Oct 10, 2019)

prepoo'd with fermented Black rice, hibiscus green tea and sage water


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yesterday:*
> *JMonique's ACV Rinse
> DIY Tea Rinse
> Curls and Potions FRW & Bamboo*


Today R-E-P-E-A-T!


----------



## snoop (Oct 14, 2019)

Pre-poo:  Shea butter/babassu oil + ayurvedic oil
Cleanse: Kaolin clay and goat's milk powder
Tea rinse:  Botanical blend
Seal:  Ayurvdic oil + Shea butter/babassu oil + ayurvedic oil


----------



## Ltown (Oct 17, 2019)

used myhoney leave in


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 17, 2019)

Got a gallon of avj for $free.99 from a neighbor today! Also used the DB to wash again last night.


----------



## snoop (Oct 18, 2019)

Currently doing an ayurvedic gloss.  I sprayed a rice + rose water tea on my hair first.

Are glosses "safe" to do overnight or should I wash this out before bed?


----------



## imaginary (Oct 18, 2019)

snoop said:


> Currently doing an ayurvedic gloss.  I sprayed a rice + rose water tea on my hair first.
> 
> Are glosses "safe" to do overnight or should I wash this out before bed?



Imho yes as it would just be slightly weaker than a regular treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2019)

Overnight:
AVJ Treatment (Chicoro's famous AVJ/AVG Pre-Poo Treatment)

Today:
JMonique Naturals ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions Fermented Rice Water (FRW and Bamboo Hair Rinse)


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2019)

myhoney herbal spray/black rice rinse


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 21, 2019)

Picked up an ayurvedic shampoo bar at TJ Maxx earlier. I usually like the liquid version but I have to order that online. I did an acv rinse last night using avj instead of water. Not sure I like avj rinses on my hair anymore but my scalp feels loads better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *Not sure I like avj rinses on my hair anymore but my scalp feels loads better.*


@water_n_oil
What happened?  I was thinking about incorporating this step in my routine.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @water_n_oil
> What happened?  I was thinking about incorporating this step in my routine.


Just seems to leave my hair rough now. Not dry though. It's weird.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 23, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Just seems to leave my hair rough now. Not dry though. It's weird.



This is how my hair reacts to AVJ. It's left feeling rough and hard. To be fair, I haven't tried it for a few years and things could have changed but I'm not rushing to try it.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 23, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> This is how my hair reacts to AVJ. It's left feeling rough and hard. To be fair, I haven't tried it for a few years and things could have changed but I'm not rushing to try it.


Yeah I think I'll pass on it for hair. Still like it for my skin at least.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 24, 2019)

Finally got to use Henna Sooq's Sweet Honey Collection... Can I say bomb bomb bomb. Honey, Cassia already premixed in the shampoo bar and mask.


----------



## snoop (Oct 27, 2019)

Pre-poo:  Shea butter + ayurvedic oil
Washed:  Kaolin clay + goats milk powder
DC:  Rice water mix under Eden Body Works + 1 tsp kelp powder  + 1 tsp glycerine + 1 tsp honey powder + 1 tsp aloe vera powder


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 27, 2019)

The Giovanni D:Tox I used this weekend has avj, acv, green tea extract in it.


----------



## Honeypot (Oct 28, 2019)

Joining ....

Acv prepoo 
Used my DIY Ayurveda ABS shampoo
Ssi marula masque dc
Sealed water in with DIY whipped shea blend. 
( I think I need a leave in)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2019)

@Honeypot 
.....


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Oct 29, 2019)

Made an Irish sea moss hair gel and it had me shooketh.


----------



## snoop (Nov 1, 2019)

Currently doing an ayurvedic gloss.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 2, 2019)

forgot to post did a black tea last week, already brew doing a nettle,peppermint,rosehip.hibiscus tea rinse today.(using up things in the stash)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2019)

Did a Tea Rinse today (not sure what kind was)?

Also, used: Curls and Potions FRW and Bamboo Rinse


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 2, 2019)

Ltown said:


> forgot to post did a black tea last week, already brew doing a nettle,peppermint,rosehip.hibiscus tea rinse today.(using up things in the stash)


How long do you steep everything


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 2, 2019)

I want to make an herbal tea spritz refresher . The base will be green tea. How long should I let my herbs steep . Hibiscus , nettle , etc


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 2, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Just mixed some of my conditioner combo with brahmi, amla, henna, kalpi tone, and bhringraj powders, 2 ounces of Bhringraj oil, in a jar and letting it sit to use up as a conditioner.
> 
> I also just put some nettle, black tea, Belle Bar green tea, hibiscus tea, and rose hips on the stove brewing for next the next week's herbal tea rinse. I used up the rest of the last batch this morning.


How long do you let everything steep


----------



## Ltown (Nov 2, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> How long do you steep everything


it usually just a day but i forgot about this batch it was in the fridge 2 weeks.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 2, 2019)

Does anyone know of a website where I can buy ayurvedic goodies like powders, oils etc besides amazon and ebay?  Preferably for a great price.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 2, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Does anyone know of a website where I can buy ayurvedic goodies like powders, oils etc besides amazon and ebay?  Preferably for a great price.


Etsy?


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 2, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Does anyone know of a website where I can buy ayurvedic goodies like powders, oils etc besides amazon and ebay?  Preferably for a great price.


Zenia Herbal.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 2, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Etsy?


Thanks! I never thought to look there.



water_n_oil said:


> Zenia Herbal.


Thank you! Never heard of the company before.

I'm looking for a place that sells hesh and dabur brand products. Amazon and ebay is a bit pricier than I remember. I usually go to an indian store about an hour from me, but I really can't justify driving all that way for some boxes of powder. I may try the zenia store.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 3, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thanks! I never thought to look there.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Never heard of the company before.
> ...


Oh ok, yeah I usually only see Hesh at Indian stores and Amazon. Zenia is a brand. I like their 12 herb herbal henna blend. I used that for my infused oil. That reminds me of the time I had my dad drive like 45min to the only Indian store in the city just for some henna lol. I grabbed vatika just so I didn't walk out with only one thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2019)

@BeautifulRoots 
The "cheapest" I've found has been on K.hana Pakana per @Aggie 
Fast Shipping.  Super Cheap Prices!


----------



## Sally. (Nov 3, 2019)

MzSwift said:


> My staples aren’t anything exotic:
> 
> Conditioner- Henna, Brahmi and Amla mixed into cheapie condish
> Moisturizing Conditioner - Hibiscus and salt mixed into cheapie condish


What does the salt do for you in your hair and how much do you use?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> The "cheapest" I've found has been on K.hana Pakana per @Aggie
> Fast Shipping.  Super Cheap Prices!


YESSS!! Exactly what I was looking for! Thank you @IDareT'sHair  and @Aggie!!


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 3, 2019)

What does spraying an herbal tea spritz then applying leave in do for the hair . I'm new to this technique


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> What does spraying an herbal tea spritz then applying leave in do for the hair . I'm new to this technique




Here's a couple of links that might help you. You will need to do a lot of research and reading on the herbs to determine which ones are best for what your hair needs, ie, strength, moisture, shine, etc...

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ce-excerpt-from-cherie-ayurveda-vol-1.194049/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...iness-great-slip-stops-shedding-cheap.697429/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...now-ive-got-them-how-shall-i-use-them.167723/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/who-else-is-an-ayurvedic-lady-or-person.172511/

Hope these threads help you out a little bit @Honeypot.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BeautifulRoots
> The "cheapest" I've found has been on K.hana Pakana per @Aggie
> Fast Shipping.  Super Cheap Prices!


Oh wow, forgot all about this site. I remember coming across it years ago.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> How long do you let everything steep


I let the herbs steep on the stove for about an hour, strain, put the liquid in a spray bottle, add some essential oils to it for the scent, and then refrigerate. I also spray the mixture on my hair strands by the way.

As for the oil, I let the powders sit in a mason jar either on my candle warmer for about 2 weeks or in my windowsill for a month to 6 weeks. Strain and add essential oils then add to a squeeze bottle with a nozzle to add to my scalp when ready.

Hope this helps


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 3, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Here's a couple of links that might help you. You will need to do a lot of research and reading on the herbs to determine which ones are best for what your hair needs, ie, strength, moisture, shine, etc...
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ce-excerpt-from-cherie-ayurveda-vol-1.194049/
> 
> ...


Thanks I did research already.  Doesn't seem like you can go wrong with any Herb.  I picked a few I really wanted and could afford . I found more research on rinses then leaving the tea in


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 3, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I let the herbs steep on the stove for about an hour, strain, put the liquid in a spray bottle, add some essential oils to it for the scent, and then refrigerate. I also spray the mixture on my hair strands by the way.
> 
> As for the oil, I let the powders sit in a mason jar either on my candle warmer for about 2 weeks or in my windowsill for a month to 6 weeks. Strain and add essential oils then add to a squeeze bottle with a nozzle to add to my scalp when ready.
> 
> Hope this helps


I used hibiscus , lavender , nettle leaves , chamomile , and marshmallow root


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Thanks I did research . Doesn't seem like you can go wrong with any Herb.  I picked a few I really wanted and could afford . I found more research on rinses then leaving the tea in


You're welcome. Rinses are great too and I do those intermittently as well.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 3, 2019)

Aggie said:


> You're welcome. Rinses are great too and I do those intermittently as well.


I'm simple so rinses are a no for me lol


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 4, 2019)

Acv prepoo 
Ayurveda DIY ABS
SSI AVOCADO RINSE OUT CONDITIONER AS A DC
CURLS DYNASTY LEAVE IN,  SEALED WITH SHEA WHIP


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 4, 2019)

Made a tea spritz to use on wash day.  Will apply it and leave it in . Then apply my lic and seal . Lets see if stick to this . If not I'll have plenty of tea to drink


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> I'm simple so rinses are a no for me lol


Understood but the rinses are the same I use for spraying my hair with. It's already made so I just pour it on my hair and scalp in the shower and leave it in, especially if I feel I'm not using it up fast enough before it goes rancid.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 4, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Understood but the rinses are the same I use for spraying my hair with. It's already made so I just pour it on my hair and scalp in the shower and leave it in, especially if I feel I'm not using it up fast enough before it goes rancid.


I know they are the same .  I'll just spray mine on out the shower.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 4, 2019)

Scratch the hibiscus tea.  I don't like all that red every where even though it's easy to clean.  New tea I'm testing will be 

Green tea 
Marshmallow root 
Chamomile 
Nettle leaf 
Lavender


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 4, 2019)

I think marshmallow root is going to be a game changer


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 5, 2019)

Sally. said:


> What does the salt do for you in your hair and how much do you use?



Salt was the only thing that made my hair feel soft again after a Henna tx left me with straw hair. Once I tried it, I was hooked and used it weekly in my moisturizing DC mix.  I don't measure but I use about 1.5 tsp - 2 tbsp depending on what I feel my hair needs for the week.  I like it best mixed with a very thick condish base like Queen Helen cholesterol. HTH!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 5, 2019)

Made a bomb bhringraj and amla oil. 
Also yall I'm hosting a giveaway on IG of 15 ayurvedic herbs if any of yall want to enter.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 6, 2019)

Picked up more marshmallow root from the healthfood store


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2019)

Using:
Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using:
> Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter


What's the scoop on that


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2019)

@Honeypot 
It's a Whipped Coffee Butter by Liquid Gold.

Has:
_Soybean Oil, Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Coffee Seed Oil_


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

Used my Ayurveda abs yesterday .It's so bomb


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 8, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> Used my Ayurveda abs yesterday .It's so bomb


I have some black soap I need to melt down to make mine. What do you use in yours?


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 8, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> I have some black soap I need to melt down to make mine. What do you use in yours?


It's similar to curly proverbz but I put jojoba and almond oil in mine.  I replaced glycerin for avg too.  I also made it minty by adding peppermint oil and a tea tree oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2019)

Overnight Tonight:
JMonique Naturals Dead Sea Mud Mask


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 8, 2019)

Going to soak some fenugreek tonight for a spritz. I'm so glad I realized I can get it locally. My Sprouts also had dried chamomile, lavender, and hibiscus. I got the hibiscus. Think I might do an infused oil. I'll rely on shea butter for online but everything else in my regimen can be found OTG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2019)

Today I used:
JMonique Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash
JMonique Naturals ACV Herbal Hair Rinse
DIY Tea


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 11, 2019)

Gonna make natural barnet's moringa tea mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2019)

Using:
Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter on ends!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2019)

Today Used:
JMonique's Mud Wash
JMonique's ACV Rinse
DIY Rosemary Tea Rinse
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water & Bamboo Rinse


----------



## snoop (Nov 18, 2019)

Yesterday I pre-pooed with my ayurvedic oil mix, clay washed, then ayurvedic gloss.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 18, 2019)

Did a tea rinse of something i thought it was black tea but it made my hair hard, got to remember to label. used up myhoney spritz.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 19, 2019)

So I decided to do a blend for my hair spritz this time. FRW mixed with Neem and Bay leaf tea. Sprayed it last night and I'm glad because the tea seems to have tempered the FRW somewhat. Enough that I don't feel the need to use as much of the Fragrance I have. Which is great because it can easily get cloying.


----------



## snoop (Nov 19, 2019)

Mixed a batch of Curly Proverbz growth oil to try out.  Day 1 is today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2019)

Today I used:
JMonique Naturals ACV (L-I) Hair Rinse


----------



## snoop (Nov 22, 2019)

On Wednesday, I clay washed and did a tea rinse instead of conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2019)

@snoop 
Sounds interesting to do a Tea Rinse in lieu of Conditioner.  Let us know how that works for you.  Is this your 1st time doing it?


snoop said:


> *On Wednesday, I clay washed and did a tea rinse instead of conditioner.*


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone spray tea on before shampooing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2019)

Steeped a Pot of Rosemary Tea for tomorrow


----------



## Ltown (Nov 22, 2019)

black tea rinse/aphogee green tea spritz.


----------



## snoop (Nov 22, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @snoop
> Sounds interesting to do a Tea Rinse in lieu of Conditioner.  Let us know how that works for you.  Is this your 1st time doing it?



It isn't.  I've done it a few times.  It's green tea, with rose petals, calendula, and a few other things mixed in.  I dilute it 2 oz tea with 6 oz water before using it.  I don't use it every week, but I've been including it into my wash once every 3 to 4 washes for the past few months.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 23, 2019)

Fenugreek spritz + hibiscus oil infusion every other night just in the front of my hair. Babying the sections that thinned out during the hair loss. Still getting tests done to figure out why it was suddenly falling out like that. Thankfully seems to be normalizing now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2019)

Today:
DIY Rosemary Tea Rinse
JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash
JMonique's Bentonite & Rhassoul Clay Detox Mask
JMonique's ACV Leave-In Rinse


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 23, 2019)

DOES ANYONE APPLY TEA BEFORE SHAMPOOING


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2019)

@Honeypot 
I do not.  I use it primarily under my DC'er or before I do my final R/O.

I was hoping others would chime in? @Ltown @snoop @NowIAmNappy @water_n_oil @GGsKin @Aggie @imaginary 

If you search ElevatedEnergy's posts in this thread, she has a lot of info on how she uses her Tea Rinses as well.


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 23, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Honeypot
> I do not.  I use it primarily under my DC'er or before I do my final R/O.
> 
> I was hoping others would chime in? @Ltown @snoop @NowIAmNappy @water_n_oil @GGsKin @Aggie @imaginary
> ...


Never tried tea before shampooing. Not sure what purpose it'd serve in that order tbh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> *Not sure what purpose it'd serve in that order tbh.*


@water_n_oil 
Nor I

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Honeypot (Nov 23, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Never tried tea before shampooing. Not sure what purpose it'd serve in that order tbh.


Just to use it some how other than other methods mentioned.   Not really that much different than shampoos that sometimes have tea in them.  Jmoniques prepoo has tea in it, and 4bella naturale also has prepoo with tea in it ... .


----------



## Ltown (Nov 23, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Honeypot
> I do not.  I use it primarily under my DC'er or before I do my final R/O.
> 
> I was hoping others would chime in? @Ltown @snoop @NowIAmNappy @water_n_oil @GGsKin @Aggie @imaginary
> ...


I've never done a tea rinse before shampoo, only pre-poo i've done is oils.


----------



## snoop (Nov 23, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> DOES ANYONE APPLY TEA BEFORE SHAMPOOING



I've only done them after.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 23, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> DOES ANYONE APPLY TEA BEFORE SHAMPOOING



I use a shikakai and neem tea to make my hair cleanser.  I mix the tea with conditioner, lemon EO and a little peppermint castile soap for suds and scalp stimulation. 

Sometimes my tea is premixed and strained.  Most of the time though, I just pour a few tablespoons of powder in the bottle and fill 1/3-1/2 of the way with hot water, shake well and there's my tea.  Then I add the other stuff.  I've made my cleanser that way since 2010.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 23, 2019)

I did a henna mask mixed with Amla, Brahmi and shikakai


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 23, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> DOES ANYONE APPLY TEA BEFORE SHAMPOOING





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Honeypot
> I do not.  I use it primarily under my DC'er or before I do my final R/O.
> 
> I was hoping others would chime in? @Ltown @snoop @NowIAmNappy @water_n_oil @GGsKin @Aggie @imaginary
> ...



Yeah, I haven't used a tea rinse in a while and the ones I did, left my hair feeling a little wiry. I dont think I've ever used one before shampooing.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Nov 26, 2019)

Tried Moroccan red clay for the first time and I must say I think I love it better than Rhassoul clay


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 26, 2019)

Steeped a little hibiscus leaves to add a splash to some KCCC. I've been retwisting this week, and used a little gel on my roots. This gel always performs best for my hair when I add some hibiscus tea to the diluted mix.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 29, 2019)

I forgot that I've already joined this challenge. I have read the whole thread thinking I was preparing to join, but then I saw my own comments lol. Im working on my regimen and products for 2020 goal

I enjoyed reading everything though. I got a glass tea pot, awesome diy rosewater instructions, a green tea recipe, considered rice water rinses and a small fridge for my hair stuff, and more lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2019)

@apple_natural 

Welcome Back Sis!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2019)

It's been while since I posted in this thread, butI am in the process of doing a Henna treatment. Applied the gloss now sitting with it in my hair for the next 4 hours. Using Henna Sooq Henna Gloss Bar with conditioner.


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 30, 2019)

2020 regimen and product list complete. Now, waiting on an order of pH strips and a few extra herbs


----------



## Ltown (Dec 1, 2019)

fenugreek tea rinse


----------



## snoop (Dec 1, 2019)

Clay wash and ayurvedic gloss


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 6, 2019)

Edit: got all the things I need for my products. Also, changed up henna gloss recipe to nix V05

Btw, I braided my hair Saturday night. I've been spraying ACV/rosewater on my scalp


----------



## snoop (Dec 7, 2019)

Pre-pooing overnight with shea butter and ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 8, 2019)

aphoghee green tea spray.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2019)

Used avg and evoo in my prepoo tonight. I added them to some NG Rose Clay Mask and left in for about 10 minutes and my hair detangled like a breeze. My hair is behaving lately so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2019)

I just whipped some shea butter using Aloe Vera Gel, Jamaican Black Castor Oil, brahmi oil, peppermint, lavender, and rosemary essential oils and a little of my diy coffee oil.

I eye-balled everything and it came out wonderfully and feathery soft and fluffy. Plus it smells good too. Now I don't have to melt it anymore. 

I think I will make another batch solely for my skin using Avocado oil mixed with Ylang Ylang essential oil for a feminine perfume smell. I ordered my avocado oil last week and it's not here yet so I have to wait maybe another week to receive it.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 10, 2019)

Made a shikakai and Amla shampoo, followed up with bask and bloom deep conditioner


----------



## nothidden (Dec 11, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> DOES ANYONE APPLY TEA BEFORE SHAMPOOING


I did before I got locs a couple of years ago, and I plan to do this again when I'm done removing them.  My routine was to brew caffeinated green tea and apply it to my scalp either the night before or at least an hour before I shampoo.  The caffeine inhibits DHT which causes excessive shedding.  I saw more than a 50% reduction in shedding on wash day.


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 12, 2019)

nothidden said:


> I did before I got locs a couple of years ago, and I plan to do this again when I'm done removing them.  My routine was to brew caffeinated green tea and apply it to my scalp either the night before or at least an hour before I shampoo.  The caffeine inhibits DHT which causes excessive shedding.  I saw more than a 50% reduction in shedding on wash day.


Thanks


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 12, 2019)

It's unbelievable how much DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo has decreased my shedding


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> It's unbelievable how much DIY Ayurveda black soap shampoo has decreased my shedding



Is there a particular recipe that you are using?

I bought some white African black soap and I want to try mixing it with something.


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 12, 2019)

snoop said:


> Is there a particular recipe that you are using?
> 
> I bought some white African black soap and I want to try mixing it with something.


I use curly proverbz measurements but switched the oils out.  I used what I had on hand


----------



## Ltown (Dec 14, 2019)

fengreek/avj/aphogee green tea spray


----------



## imaginary (Dec 14, 2019)

It's been so long, but I currently have some henna in my hair (with coconut milk) and am going to keep it in overnight.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Dec 15, 2019)

imaginary said:


> It's been so long, but I currently have some henna in my hair (with coconut milk) and am going to keep it in overnight.



Which henna are you using and how do you like it? I used to henna back in the day. Thinking of revisiting bc my grays are outta control.


----------



## snoop (Dec 15, 2019)

Had some stuff that was frozen in the freezer that I used up. I think one was a bit of gloss and the other was just oil and conditioner.  I added more powder, conditioner, and oil.

When all was done my final step was to seal and braid my hair with shea butter and ayurvedic oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2019)

Saturday's Wash Day I used:
DIY ACV Rinse
Black Coffee Rinse
Curls and Potions Fermented Rice Water and Bamboo Hair Rinse


----------



## imaginary (Dec 17, 2019)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Which henna are you using and how do you like it? I used to henna back in the day. Thinking of revisiting bc my grays are outta control.



I bought mine from Amazon in a 500g bag because it seemed the most cost effective. I love it. I used to use Jamila and that left my scalp itching for days after. I've used this one 3 times since March and I didn't get my usual itchies. (sorry for the late response)

MB Herbals Link


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 17, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Fenugreek spritz + hibiscus oil infusion every other night just in the front of my hair. Babying the sections that thinned out during the hair loss. Still getting tests done to figure out why it was suddenly falling out like that. Thankfully seems to be normalizing now though.



can I get your fenugreek spritz recipe. 
I bought some fenugreek seeds and would love to incorporate them.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 17, 2019)

New Ayurvedic Products going into 2020

- *Henna Sooq *Zizyphus Wash
   + Goddess Hair, Peppermint CoWash
- *Shea Moisture* JBCO Bentonite Clay Bar
   + Rhassoul Clay Bar
- *Tropicgyal* Herbal Hair Wash


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 17, 2019)

Honeypot said:


> DOES ANYONE APPLY TEA BEFORE SHAMPOOING



I do. I use a witch hazel tea (by Belle Bar) before shampooing with a gentle cleanser. I’ve done an ACV rinse before shampooing you consider that a tea.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 17, 2019)

TamaraShaniece said:


> can I get your fenugreek spritz recipe.
> I bought some fenugreek seeds and would love to incorporate them.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 17, 2019)

my first hair oil - hair oil batch#1 - yesterday - smelled like fried rose petal chicken
batch#2 - today - smells wonderfully! - I didn't boil the oil with the herbs this time. Also, I mixed oils and added a bunch of different essential oils that I thought balanced each other in scent
now, its just basically steeping for at least 24 hours idk... i don't have a small enough bottle to filter it into yet.

by the way, i have been oiling my scalp with coconut oil and today, i used the part of this oil that i was trying out. also, i sprayed acv water on my scalp yesterday or the day before since it started to itch. half way to wash day, so i know now to schedule such a rinse in the middle next time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2019)

Been using:
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> *my first hair oil - hair oil batch#1 - yesterday - smelled like fried rose petal chicken*
> batch#2 - today - smells wonderfully! - I didn't boil the oil with the herbs this time. Also, I mixed oils and added a bunch of different essential oils that I thought balanced each other in scent
> now, its just basically steeping for at least 24 hours idk... i don't have a small enough bottle to filter it into yet.



Someone is going to make a commercial product that smells like this and you'll be kicking yourself for not using yours.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2019)

We'll be seeing it on YouTube lol.. it was sincerely awful. I followed the instructions I was given to boil the oil with the herbs for some time, so other people must be walking around smelling like rose chicken. It supposedly works best made that way, so I tried to stick close to the instructions but ... not that close


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> We'll be seeing it on YouTube lol.. it was sincerely awful. I followed the instructions I was given to boil the oil with the herbs for some time, so other people must be walking around smelling like rose chicken. It supposedly works best made that way, so I tried to stick close to the instructions but ... not that close



Did you use the double boiler method or did you actually boil the oils? The first method is the better way to heat up the oils without compromising their nutrients or burning them.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2019)

snoop said:


> Did you use the double boiler method or did you actually boil the oils? The first method is the better way to heat up the oils without compromising their nutrients or burning them.



Omg! Of course my bright self just actually tried to fry the herbs in the oil with direct heat. I didn't use a double boiler! Ooh my goodness! Thank you for telling me! I should probably do another one right? I didn't keep it in the heat for too long this time but I'm sure it will be better with a double boiler. Oh goodness! I'm so happy I started early

After initial freakout: I'll try to use this one up since it smells ok. It smells like syrup actually. However, I'll definitely use the double boiling method next time.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 21, 2019)

trying to make an herbal leave in spray - basically an acv and aloe vera juice blend with other herbs that I took from a list of ingredients to a sold out natty naturals conditioner I wanted. I have a separate shea butter and oil mix, so I didn't use the oils or butters in my leave in spray.. except for the essential oils. plus i can add my own essential oil mix


----------



## Ltown (Dec 22, 2019)

first using  myhoney olive oil  shampoodouble for tea/oils  (peppermint,essential oils, aloe vera, rosemary), also did fengreek tea rinse


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 22, 2019)

apple_natural said:


> trying to make an herbal leave in spray - basically an acv and aloe vera juice blend with other herbs that I took from a list of ingredients to a sold out natty naturals conditioner I wanted. I have a separate shea butter and oil mix, so I didn't use the oils or butters in my leave in spray.. except for the essential oils. plus i can add my own essential oil mix


Other vendors have natty naturals


----------



## snoop (Dec 22, 2019)

Pre-pooing overnight with ayurvedic oil. 

Going to try a diy fenugreek spray tomorrow. I'm trying to decide if I'll use it plain (with some EOs to mask the smell) or if I'll add a bunch of other herbs to it.


----------



## Honeypot (Dec 22, 2019)

Ordered a chebe grease


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 23, 2019)

I saw Brazil nuts at my local market!! I didn't get them, but I'm going to go bavk for them this week. I plan to blend it in my Shea and cocoa butter mix. 

Also, I don't like ACV in my herbal spray I made today because it dropped the pH too low. It is basically a replacement of my ACV rinse now instead of being a plain old moisturizer. It should balance out the alkalinity of my oil and I k ow my hair loves ACV spray quite often, so I'm fine with it. I was just thinking it would have been different. It smells really nice thanks to how it took to the essential oils. I also added in rosehip and hibiscus tea bag, that's still in there and I added glycerin. I love glycerin sprays. Now I have an herbal scurl/ACV rinse in one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2019)

Today I used:
JMonique Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash (messy - but good)
Curls & Potions Bamboo and Fermented Rice Water Rinse
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse (under DC'er)


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 24, 2019)

*Prep/Ferment Tuesday
*
Prep Rice Water (ferment 5 days before washing)

*Prep 24 hrs before wash
*
1) Green Tea & Fenugreek Spray 
2) Belle Bar Aloe Vera Leave In Spray
3) Belle Bar/Ayurvedic Hair Tea Rinse (alternate w/ rice water)

*Same Day
*
1) Ayurvedic Clay cleanser
2) Ayurvedic & Conditioner mix


----------



## Ltown (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't have a routine or method to my tea uses, mix fengreek, peppermint, rosemary.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 29, 2019)

Making an oil tonight with jbco, safflower, grapeseed, hisbiscus, fenugreek, moringa, and green tea.


----------



## snoop (Dec 29, 2019)

Rice water rinse, today.


----------



## water_n_oil (Dec 29, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Making an oil tonight with jbco, safflower, grapeseed, hisbiscus, fenugreek, moringa, and green tea.


Oh my lord, this felt so silky smooth when applying it.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Dec 31, 2019)

Has anyone tried Jatamansi, I'm obsessed with the oil and how it made my hair feel.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Has anyone tried Jatamansi, I'm obsessed with the oil and how it made my hair feel.


 I was looking at this powder today! Seems very potent for hair.  I watched your video,nice!  Did you notice any of that calming effect?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2019)

Today:
FRW
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Tea Rinse

*Steeped a Pot of Horsetail*


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 2, 2020)

halee_J said:


> I was looking at this powder today! Seems very potent for hair.  I watched your video,nice!  Did you notice any of that calming effect?



I did I gave myself a nice scalp massage which also helped! I also ended up falling asleep with the oil on my hair overnight


----------



## Sally. (May 4, 2020)

NowIAmNappy said:


> Made an Irish sea moss hair gel and it had me shooketh.


I’m gonna make this tomorrow instead of my flaxseed gel. Please do tell ...What had you shook?


----------



## CurliDiva (May 4, 2020)

I'm loving the Chebe powder!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2020)

Tonight Using:
Nature's Ego Ayurvedic Pre-Poo = Organic Sesame Seed Oil, Organic Hempseed Oil, Onion, Ginger, Chebe, Mehandi


----------

